# Wen haircare by Chaz Dean-Conditioning cleanser system what do you think?



## Lucia (Jul 5, 2008)

He def. was on the boards and into the curly girl hair books. they do say it's all natural. It looks and sounds like a regular co-wash to me, what do ou ladies think? 

here's the link: 

http://www.wenhaircare.com/

http://www.wenhaircare.com/index.php?acnt=GHZZD000&s_kwcid=wen%20haircare|1725480376


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2008)

Now that you mention it, it does sound like cw'g.  There are some ladies here that love Wen.  It would be interesting to here their feedback


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 5, 2008)

WEN CC has been a staple of mine for about a year or so.  IMO it cleanses better than ordinary conditioners.   I've tried other no-poos and conditioners to cleanse with and WEN wins hands down.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 5, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> WEN CC has been a staple of mine for about a year or so.  IMO it cleanses better than ordinary conditioners.   I've tried other no-poos and conditioners to cleanse with and WEN wins hands down.


Would you say it's worth the price tag or could you get the same results by Co-washing with reg conditioners?


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucia said:


> Would you say it's worth the price tag or could you get the same results by Co-washing with reg conditioners?



I would say its worth the price.  I have used other conditioners and nothing compares to WEN.  However, even within the WEN system you have to find the right cleansing conditioner for you.  I started off with FIG and while I liked it I felt my hair shedded more, so I tried tea tree, this one got my hair clean and my scalp in order, now Im using the lavender to wash with and to me this is the best of both worlds!  I have yet to use the almond mint or cucumber.


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2008)

WEN is a Cleansing *Conditioner!*  I  it and it's worth it to me.  I love using it and it makes my hair feel heavenly.  I've been a co-washer for awhile now and I love how WEN makes MY hair feel. 

Between the OVATION Maximizing System AND WEN... my hair has a life... Finally!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2008)

Puts Wen on the list!

Thanks alot January Noir and Charmtreese


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Puts Wen on the list!
> 
> Thanks alot January Noir and Charmtreese


 
Try the Fig or Lavender.     I used these 2 and I love them.

Someone posted on another thread about WEN that it made their hair feel coated.  My hair didn't feel coated, just MOIST and lush on my thin strands.   Heaven.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Try the Fig or Lavender.  I used these 2 and I love them.
> 
> Someone posted on another thread about WEN that it made their hair feel coated. My hair didn't feel coated, just MOIST and lush on my thin strands. Heaven.


 
You are contributing to my inner pj!!! 

I am going to look into these right now


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> WEN CC has been a staple of mine for about a year or so. IMO it cleanses better than ordinary conditioners. I've tried other no-poos and conditioners to cleanse with and *WEN wins hands down.*


 
 Co-signing!!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Co-signing!!!!!!


 
Check your pm pretty please


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucia said:


> He def. *was on the boards *and into the curly girl hair books. they do say it's all natural. It looks and sounds like a regular co-wash to me, what do ou ladies think?
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> ...




It's funny you say this because I was watching the infomercial the other day and thought the same exact thing. I wondered if he lurked here or something. Or even funnier, is a member here that we think we know


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2008)

there's a sale right now too...it's almost like a sample pack of the whole line for 30 bucks!!

If I hadn't just ordered so much stuff from oyin, I would be on it.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucia said:


> H*e def. was on the boards and into the curly girl hair books*. they do say it's all natural. It looks and sounds like a regular co-wash to me, what do ou ladies think?
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> ...



Im not sure when the curly girl hair book was written but chaz started his cleansing conditioner concept in 93.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you get Wen from Ulta?


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Can you get Wen from Ulta?



nope!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> nope!



Dang!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Dang!


 
They sell it on QVC   (does that help )


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> They sell it on QVC   (does that help )



 

I wanted to touch it and smell it and read the ingredients before I got it - it's no worry, as I don't really NEED it, and I'm on the Buy Nothing Challenge anyhow and......

 

I'll be aiight.


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> * I wanted to touch it and smell it *and read the ingredients before I got it - it's no worry, as I don't really NEED it, and I'm on the Buy Nothing Challenge anyhow and......
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be aiight.



I agree. On that note...I know I don't like lavendar smells, so how do the other one's smell? And does anyone know which ones would be best for 4a/b natural hair?


----------



## KPH (Jul 5, 2008)

HE IS ON QVC RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

msa said:


> I agree. On that note...I know I don't like lavendar smells, so how do the other one's smell? And does anyone know which ones would be best for 4a/b natural hair?


 
I use the Fig and Lavender scents which are the most moisturizing and would be good for natural  hair.  I am relaxed and I love it.

The Fig smells like cherry cough medicine, but not in a bad way and the Lavender isn't over powering the way Lavender flowers smell.  I have gotten used to the scent and have grown to love both.  I actually crave a WEN treatment more and more.  The essential oils make your scalp tingle.  It's so refreshing!

Go to the Chaz Dean site to read about and purchase his products or you can get through Amazon.com.    I buy my WEN products this way.  I don't order from QVC.

People sell it on eBay, but you can get it cheaper straight from Chaz Dean's site.
www.chazdean.com


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

KPH said:


> HE IS ON QVC RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Durnnit! Missed it. I love watching Chaz. He's cute.


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 6, 2008)

You guys are going to make me broke! 

I so want this Wen set!!! thanks a lot January . Still love you though!


----------



## drasgrl (Jul 6, 2008)

I ordered it and didn't call in time to cancel the second automatic order so I have two.  I guess I should use it more often because I really don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 6, 2008)

I see an awesome difference in my hair since using WEN. I like lavender the best, Fig and then Tea Tree. Using it as a DC makes my hair so soft and moist for several days. I finally found and ordered a 32 oz bottle of Lavender and also ordered the Lavender Oil. The Re-Moist Hydrating Mask is awesome too. For me it is more than worth the price!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> I ordered it and didn't call in time to cancel the second automatic order so I have two. I guess I should use it more often because I really don't see much of a difference.


 
Use it more.   My thin, fine strands look pumped up, like I have more hair.    Along with my OVATION, the use of WEN has more people complimenting me on my hair than ever before!


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I see an awesome difference in my hair since using WEN. I like lavender the best, Fig and then Tea Tree. Using it as a DC makes my hair so soft and moist for several days. I finally found and ordered a 32 oz bottle of Lavender and also ordered the Lavender Oil. The Re-Moist Hydrating Mask is awesome too. For me it is more than worth the price!!


 
Hey Coffee!  I tried my mask and I like it. It's very much like the cleansing conditioner.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 6, 2008)

Wen rocks, its what i've been looking for.  First time I used it I noticed a 100% difference as did my family.  They were like what did ya do! I was using Indian products before and that was fine, but Wen to me is 100% better.  Now I have a bunch of shikaki soaps and the sunsilk conditioners I stocked up on collecting dust.  As along as Wen is around I dont think I will use anything else again.


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> *Wen rocks*, *its what i've been looking for. First time I used it I noticed a 100% difference as did my family. *


 
It shol' does! First time I used it, my friend from work said to me "your hair looks gorgeous!" "I like it!" I was cheezin' all day after that! 

I can even run to the store with wet hair after using WEN. I pull it up, clip it and go and my hair looks great and smells exotic. Dry, the hair is FULL and alive. I wish I could explain it better.

The WEN plumps up the hair and at the same time leaves it full and thick. My hair airdries moist and soft and even with my relaxed hair it's a little curly. Can't say enough great things about WEN. 

For those that have tried it once and say they don't like it, I challenge them to try it again, use it as instructed and I think you'll become a WEN lover as well. This product definitely ROCKS!  Actually this smiley's hair moves like mine after using WEN!


----------



## Frostipuff (Jul 6, 2008)

I use the Fig conditioning cleanser on my daughter's 4b natural 
hair and have found that it is the only product her hair needs.
Combing her hair after a wash is sooo much easier and there is
less breakage; no detangler needed. After her hair dries, I've noticed
that her curl pattern is more distinct.

It's a keeper for me.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2008)

january noir said:


> I use the Fig and Lavender scents which are the most moisturizing and would be good for natural  hair.  I am relaxed and I love it.
> 
> The Fig smells like cherry cough medicine, but not in a bad way and the Lavender isn't over powering the way Lavender flowers smell.  I have gotten used to the scent and have grown to love both.  I actually crave a WEN treatment more and more.  The essential oils make your scalp tingle.  It's so refreshing!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much January Noir! I'm gonna go check it out...It's not like I really need more stuff but I'm a sucker for natural products.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 6, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> Wen rocks, its what i've been looking for.  First time I used it I noticed a 100% difference as did my family.  They were like what did ya do! I was using Indian products before and that was fine, but Wen to me is 100% better.*  Now I have a bunch of shikaki soaps and the sunsilk conditioners I stocked up on collecting dust.*  As along as Wen is around I dont think I will use anything else again.




I was using shikakai soap too before my co-worker put me onto WEN!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2008)

Fab busts out her cc to make her purchases on qvc now...


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2008)

I just ordered the three conditioner set (lavendar, fig, tea tree). Each one is 6oz so I get to try it out and it wasn't too expensive.

I'm not really becoming a pj, really


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya'll are gonna be soooo happy with your purchase!!!!! I can't wait to hear the reviews!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2008)

msa said:


> I just ordered the three conditioner set (lavendar, fig, tea tree). Each one is 6oz so I get to try it out and it wasn't too expensive.
> 
> *I'm not really becoming a pj, really*


 
mmmhmmm 

You are so pretty by the way!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Ya'll are gonna be soooo happy with your purchase!!!!! I can't wait to hear the reviews!



I hope so! I'm going to wait to take out my weave to use it so that I can really see how it works. I subscribed to this thread so that I can come back and update in 2 weeks.



Fabulousity said:


> mmmhmmm
> 
> You are so pretty by the way!!



Thank you!!

Avoiding being a pj is so hard when there are threads like this one. But then again, if it works like people are saying I won't need anything else (at least that's what I'm telling myself).


----------



## btrflyrose (Jul 6, 2008)

Frostipuff said:


> I use the Fig conditioning cleanser on my daughter's 4b natural
> hair and have found that it is the only product her hair needs.
> Combing her hair after a wash is sooo much easier and there is
> less breakage; no detangler needed. After her hair dries, I've noticed
> ...


 

I was just about to ask if there were any natural heads that have used it. I've seen Wen on tv for awhile but never thought to purchase.

The concept of the conditioner wash piques my interest; however the easy detangling of this curly mess better known as my hair is what's first and foremost. That and moisture, which my hair sucks up like the sahara. 

Right now, I'm using Aubrey’s White Camilla Conditioner or either OUIDAD's Curl Quencher Conditioner depending on how I feel. And OUIDAD does wonders for detangling; I just don't like all the ingredients in it.  

Anyway, I was reading some of the reviews over at amazon.com and most are very positive, especially about the Fig and curly/coarse hair types.

Hmm...

Do I really need to buy another conditioner?


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 6, 2008)

btrflyrose said:


> I was just about to ask if there were any natural heads that have used it. I've seen Wen on tv for awhile but never thought to purchase.
> 
> The concept of the conditioner wash piques my interest; however the easy detangling of this curly mess better known as my hair is what's first and foremost. That and moisture, which my hair sucks up like the sahara.
> 
> ...



...But it's not just a conditioner...it's a complete haircare system that can be used to cleanse, condition, and as a leave in....C'mon try it you'll like it!!! Where January Noir at? Girl you suppose to be helping me recruit!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> ...But it's not just a conditioner...it's a complete haircare system that can be used to cleanse, condition, and as a leave in....C'mon try it you'll like it!!! Where January Noir at? Girl you suppose to be helping me recruit!!!




girl, you're the official wen pusher...you and january noir should be getting comissions or free conditioner or something


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

I just bought the big bottle of Wen Fig from QVC tonight.  I can't wait until i get it!!!  Should I clarify before I use it for the first time?


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I just bought the big bottle of Wen Fig from QVC tonight.  I can't wait until i get it!!!  Should I clarify before I use it for the first time?



  Did u get the oil too?
Get the oil - it will compliment the condtioner when
you use it as a leavein.


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I just bought the big bottle of Wen Fig from QVC tonight.  I can't wait until i get it!!!  Should I clarify before I use it for the first time?



I didn't.  If you have a lot of product
on your hair then it would be a good idea.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Did u get the oil too?
> Get the oil - it will compliment the condtioner when
> you use it as a leavein.


Oh snap!  I didn't get the oil


----------



## lsw29 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why oh why did I read this thread!  I saw the infomercial and had to really talk myself out not purchasing this product. I am such a PJ, I must try really hard to resist the urge.


----------



## lsw29 (Jul 7, 2008)

O.K. for the women who have tried this product are you all using the entire system?  Which includes Cleansing Conditioner, Styling Crème,Re Moist Intensive, and Texture Balm.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

lsw29 said:


> Why oh why did I read this thread! I saw the infomercial and had to really talk myself out not purchasing this product. I am such a PJ, I must try really hard to resist the urge.


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

lsw29 said:


> O.K. for the women who have tried this product are you all using the entire system? Which includes Cleansing Conditioner, Styling Crème,Re Moist Intensive, and Texture Balm.


 
I don't use the Texture Balm.

I have and have used:

Cleansing Conditioner
Body, Bath & Hair Oil
Hydrating Re-Moist Mask
Styling Creme
If you don't want to buy all that all you'll need is the Cleansing Conditioner and the Oil.   The rest are just extras that the CC and Oil produce pretty much the same effect.   I'm a PJ and I love WEN so much I just bought the Mask and the Creme to try it.


----------



## d-rock (Jul 7, 2008)

I ordered the sample pack 6 ounces (Fig, Lavender, and Tea Tree) for my birthday (end of May) and I like it. I put it in massaged my scalp for a while (5-10 minutes), leave it in for a while (3-5mins if I'm in a hurry or overnight) and rinse. I used it was a heat cap for 10 minutes once and it came out nice. Then I slap some in as a leave-in. I wanna buy the big container of the Fig one now and the Fig oil.


----------



## lsw29 (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> I don't use the Texture Balm.
> 
> I have and have used:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help.  I am off to order the fig conditioner and oil.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Did u get the oil too?
> Get the oil - it will compliment the condtioner when
> you use it as a leavein.



The oil you say? hmmmmmm
What does the oil do exactly?




d-rock said:


> I ordered the sample pack 6 ounces (Fig, Lavender, and Tea Tree) for my birthday (end of May) and I like it. I put it in massaged my scalp for a while (5-10 minutes), leave it in for a while (3-5mins if I'm in a hurry or overnight) and rinse. I used it was a heat cap for 10 minutes once and it came out nice. Then I slap some in as a leave-in. I wanna buy the big container of the Fig one now and the Fig oil.



That's the sample pack I ordered yesterday. But it seems like the Fig is the way to go, especially for natural hair. Either way, I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

msa said:


> The oil you say? hmmmmmm
> What does the oil do exactly?


 
*WEN Bath, Body and Hair Oil*

*Results:* Body, hair and mind are replenished to their natural, healthy, moisturized and balanced state.



The Oils come in Fig, Lavender, Tea Tree, Cucumber/Aloe

WEN® Bath, Body and Hair Oils are made from the highest quality Jojoba and essential oils, leaving hair, scalp and body soft and supple. Their powerful essential properties help restore the mind, body and spirit.

Fig Oil is intensely moisturizing, replenishing, revitalizing and rehydrating to your hair and body.

*Hair:* Apply 1-2 drops to dry hair for a fragrant polished shine. 

- Medium to coarse & ethnic hair: add 2-6 drops to your WEN® Cleansing Conditioner as a leave-in conditioner. Add more if necessary.  *(this is what I do! )*

- Healthy hair and scalp, apply 4-8 full droppers to scalp, massage vigorously and leave on overnight. Cleanse in the morning with WEN® Cleansing Conditioner. 


*Body: *
Before towel drying, apply 1-2 full droppers of oil to the body after shower or bath instead of lotion. 

*Bath:*
Apply 1-2 full droppers to bath along with WEN® Bath Salts to create a moisturizing, aromatic soak.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^^Thanks January!!!

...i'm going to be looking into that the next time I order...


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 7, 2008)

Y'all evil. cuz I'm broke


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> ...But it's not just a conditioner...it's a complete haircare system that can be used to cleanse, condition, and as a leave in....C'mon try it you'll like it!!! Where January Noir at? Girl you suppose to be helping me recruit!!!


 
I'm right here Sis!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Y'all evil. cuz I'm broke


 
Broke ain't no excuse ...

PM me if you want some WEN Enhantmt.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

The oil is nice however it's nothing more than jojoba and eo's. If youre strap for cash just go for the cleansing conditioner.  Don't beat me January!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> The oil is nice however it's nothing more than jojoba and eo's. If youre strap for cash just go for the cleansing conditioner. Don't beat me January!!


 
Neva, neva eva!  
Ain't gonna beat you Charm'!  You are _*absolutely right*_ about the oil.  

Listen to Charmtreese ladies.  If you listen to me, you'll end up like me; spending ALL your money!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Neva, neva eva!
> Ain't gonna beat you Charm'! You are _*absolutely right*_ about the oil.
> 
> Listen to Charmtreese ladies. If you listen to me, you'll end up like me; spending ALL your money!


 

You little scoundrel.

How are you in the OCT/Mega thread pushing and in this one pushing?

You PJ pusher!

(I asked you a question in the OCT/Mega thread btw).


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> You little scoundrel.
> 
> How are you in the OCT/Mega thread pushing and in this one pushing?
> 
> ...


 
I go back and forth between my current favorite threads!  
ShiShi, I  both the WEN and OVATION.   The WEN provides my moisture and OVATION, well OVATION is my product for life.  And WEN of course!


I will go see about your question.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> You little scoundrel.
> 
> How are you in the OCT/Mega thread pushing and in this one pushing?
> 
> ...




Dang January you working overtime!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Dang January you working overtime!!!


 
Charmtreese, I'm trying to get you, me and Coffee an audience with Chaz Dean himself!  You betta recognize!  
I told you we are going to be his new hair models on QVC!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Charmtreese, I'm trying to get you, me and Coffee an audience with Chaz Dean himself! You betta recognize!
> I told you we are going to be his new hair models on QVC!


----------



## twinkee1999 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you still deep condition even when using Wen?  Do you use it like a leave in like he does on his site?


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Charmtreese, I'm trying to get you, me and Coffee an audience with Chaz Dean himself!  You betta recognize!
> I told you we are going to be his new hair models on QVC!



Girl, well let me shut my mouth...I wanna be on the Q!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

twinkee1999 said:


> Do you still deep condition even when using Wen?  Do you use it like a leave in like he does on his site?



I have deep conditioned with the Lavender with wonderful results.  The only reason I don't deep condition with it as much now, is because I really like jessicurl weekly treatment for deep conditioning and to I want to conserve the WEN for washing my hair.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Broke ain't no excuse ...
> 
> *PM me if you want some WEN Enhantmt.*



Awwww,  arent you a sweetheart?  I couldn't allow you to do that, but I appreciate the offer.   Actually the package on his site for 30 bucks is pretty reasonable, compared to the stuff on qvc. 12 oz vs 16 or more on the QVC site, so I may just get it when I get paid later this week. I'm just not happy with my hair right now so EVERYTHING sounds good.


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Awwww, arent you a sweetheart?  I couldn't allow you to do that, but I appreciate the offer.  Actually the package on his site for 30 bucks is pretty reasonable, compared to the stuff on qvc. 12 oz vs 16 or more on the QVC site, so I may just get it when I get paid later this week. I'm just not happy with my hair right now so EVERYTHING sounds good.


 
Well, I want you to try it and let us know what you think.  
I think you might really like it.  I dunno.  I love the way my hair feels when I use it.    Plus me, Charmtreese and Coffee need some more WEN friends.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 7, 2008)

Count me in as a WEN friend. I really like the Almond Mint, leaves my hair moist and soft and it dries without frizz. I haven't tried any of the others but after all the raves, I will definitely try the Fig.

I had been using Devacare No Poo. I think WEN might be better.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a question.

Ladies that are using WEN, do you still use direct heat on your hair? I'll be flat ironing my natural hair so I wonder if I can still use WEN...


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Count me in as a WEN friend. I really like the Almond Mint, leaves my hair moist and soft and it dries without frizz. I haven't tried any of the others but after all the raves, I will definitely try the Fig.
> 
> I had been using Devacare No Poo. I think WEN might be better.


 
Heeeyyyyy Ravenmerlita!  Over here!    WEN Friends!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Ladies that are using WEN, do you still use direct heat on your hair? I'll be flat ironing my natural hair so I wonder if I can still use WEN...


 
Yes, you can.    It's just like any other conditioner *except better.*
Try the styling creme too if you want extra added heat protection.

I am relaxed but I only use heat once every 8-10 weeks when I get my touch-up.

I air dry for the most part, so I haven't flat ironed or used a blow dryer. right after I have used WEN on my hair.   But someoone else will be able to tell you how the hair responds to heat.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

I can NOT wait to get my big ol bottle of fig cleanser!!!!  It will be here by the 17th but knowing QVC it will be here by the end of the week (hopefully!!)  Hurry up already and come!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I can NOT wait to get my big ol bottle of fig cleanser!!!! It will be here by the 17th but knowing QVC it will be here by the end of the week (hopefully!!) Hurry up already and come!!!


 
We got your "WEN Friends" spot waiting for you.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> We got your "WEN Friends" spot waiting for you.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> *Yes, you can.    It's just like any other conditioner **except better.*
> Try the styling creme too if you want extra added heat protection.
> 
> I am relaxed but I only use heat once every 8-10 weeks when I get my touch-up.
> ...



*twitches* 

You ain't even right for that! You know I'm on the Buy Nothing Challenge!! 

*smdh* Mdwezi with the hairtoys, JN with the Wen - I'm so not gonna make it this month.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Too expensive.
Honestly in this day and age, there are so many cheap things that can get the job done. Think about how many thousands of dollars you're gonna have to spend on WEN over a couple years..


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *twitches*
> 
> You ain't even right for that! You know I'm on the Buy Nothing Challenge!!
> 
> *smdh* Mdwezi with the hairtoys, JN with the Wen - I'm so not gonna make it this month.


 
Now, who told you to join that Challenge???!!! 
***JN whispering in JustKiya's ear, "just get the small size..."** 

I should be on a Buy Nothing Challenge! That's for sure! 

My SO sold one of his gold coins from his coin collection; I told him I need a new dishwasher and some more OVATION & WEN! 

I love that man....:sigh:


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Too expensive.
> Honestly in this day and age, there are so many cheap things that can get the job done. Think about how many thousands of dollars you're gonna have to spend on WEN over a couple years..


 
True that!    I just like the way it feels so I am willing to pay!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 7, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Too expensive.
> Honestly in this day and age, there are so many cheap things that can get the job done. Think about how many thousands of dollars you're gonna have to spend on WEN over a couple years..


 
I'm sure you are right but if folx have the money to spend...why not?  Also, if it doesn't work you can send it back so no harm no foul


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> *Yes, you can*.  It's just like any other conditioner *except better.*
> Try the styling creme too if you want extra added heat protection.
> 
> I am relaxed but I only use heat once every 8-10 weeks when I get my touch-up.
> ...


 
That's great news!!!  Does anyone else have any input?


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Too expensive.
> * Honestly in this day and age, there are so many cheap things that can get the job done*. Think about how many thousands of dollars you're gonna have to spend on WEN over a couple years..



Blasphemy!!!!

Seriously, I have tried the cheapies, Kitchen concoctions, salon products and everything else in between and NOTHING works for me like WEN.  I view my hair and skin care products as investments in myself, WEN has given me high returns and I'm sticking with it.  

Plus, I love getting things in the mail!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 7, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Ladies that are using WEN, do you still use direct heat on your hair? I'll be flat ironing my natural hair so I wonder if I can still use WEN...



I don't use direct heat, but I rollerset twice a week with the bonnet dryer with NO problem.  When I do my girlfriends hair or my moms hair sometimes I blow dry and flat iron and it always turns out nice.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 7, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Too expensive.
> Honestly in this day and age, *there are so many cheap things that can get the job done.* Think about how many thousands of dollars you're gonna have to spend on WEN over a couple years..


 

What would you rec?  I love hearing about comparable items that can be substituted.

I did order the WEN today but will cancel if there is something else out there a little less expensive that will do the same thing!


----------



## Frostipuff (Jul 8, 2008)

btrflyrose said:


> I was just about to ask if there were any natural heads that have used it. I've seen Wen on tv for awhile but never thought to purchase.
> 
> The concept of the conditioner wash piques my interest; however the easy detangling of this curly mess better known as my hair is what's first and foremost. That and moisture, which my hair sucks up like the sahara.
> 
> ...


 
I would buy a reconstrutor to use on your your ends occasionally 
since that's your oldest and most fragile hair. A deep conditoner 
under a dryer is great at least once a month IMHO. Chaz Dean 
does sell a hair masque/deep conditioner now, I believe. Check 
out his web site. I know I heard a blurb about such an item while 
listening to his informercial as back ground noise recently. I would
also reccommend his fig hair oil for shine and sealing your hair. I
do use his oil _AND_ the fig conditoning cleanser on my daughter's hair.

Great stuff. My daughter has natural 4b hair that is that funny 
brown/sandy color that never seems to shine and feels like a 
brillo pad if I don't stay on top of her hair maintenance. Let me tell 
you, her teachers noticed a change in her hair immediately and they
don't tend to notice much about "ethnic" hair.


----------



## wmh68 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been using the Wen CC for almost a year now (I've been natural for 2 years this past April).  I have to say that it really makes a big difference in how my hair looks and feels (I think I'm a 4a/b).  I started off using the Fig which was fine but then I wanted to try the other CC.  Now I find that I prefer the Sweet Almond Mint.  After I CW, I put a little more in as a leave-in and I'm able to style with just my hands -- it defines the curls and my edges and nape will lay smooth without brushing.  It dries without any crunch and the hair stays soft all day.  Some mornings I just rinse my hair without CW'ing and then put a little CC in.


----------



## msa (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^I'm so happy to hear that it's working for the naturals out there.


My order shipped today!! I can't wait.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 9, 2008)

I only see the sweet almond mint on the site. Am I missing something?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 9, 2008)

wmh68 said:


> I've been using the Wen CC for almost a year now (I've been natural for 2 years this past April).  I have to say that it really makes a big difference in how my hair looks and feels (I think I'm a 4a/b).  I started off using the Fig which was fine but then I wanted to try the other CC.  Now I find that I prefer the Sweet Almond Mint.  After I CW, I put a little more in as a leave-in and I'm able to style with just my hands -- it defines the curls and my edges and nape will lay smooth without brushing.  It dries without any crunch and the hair stays soft all day.  Some mornings I just rinse my hair without CW'ing and then put a little CC in.




Is there a diff between the fig and the sweet almond as far as performance...or do you just prefer the fragrance?


----------



## msa (Jul 9, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I only see the sweet almond mint on the site. Am I missing something?



Did you try www.chazdeanstore.com ? That's where I ordered my stuff.



Enchantmt said:


> Is there a diff between the fig and the sweet almond as far as performance...or do you just prefer the fragrance?



I've read on the site and heard here that the fig is the best for 4ab types because it's extra moisturizing.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 9, 2008)

msa said:


> Did you try www.chazdeanstore.com ? That's where I ordered my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read on the site and heard here that the fig is the best for 4ab types because it's extra moisturizing.



Thanx!!! 

This was the link I had: http://www.wenhaircare.com/order_now.php?pactvid=6173dc79bdf5e419eeb9cc6ca3f4e978


----------



## wmh68 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they both cleanse the same but the Sweet Almond Mint as a leave-in just smoothes my hair out a little better.  With the Fig I get soft curly fly aways (no frizz) but I prefer the edges to lay down smoother.  That's the only difference I've noticed.  They both smell great although the Fig has a more powerful scent.  BTW, once I ran out of the Fig Oil I never replaced it and my hair looks the same without it.  I bought a small inexpensive bottle of Jojoba oil from the Vitamin Shoppe and I use that once or twice a week along with the Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## msa (Jul 9, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Thanx!!!
> 
> This was the link I had: http://www.wenhaircare.com/order_now.php?pactvid=6173dc79bdf5e419eeb9cc6ca3f4e978





That was the link I had before too and was wondering why there was nothing else there lol. But when you see his other prices, that set isn't actually a bad deal. If they had that for the fig I would've gotten it. I ended up getting the set of 3 6oz conditioners that are supposed to be for "ethnic" hair, I think it includes the fig, lavender, and tea tree.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 9, 2008)

I ordered mine a few days ago...can't wait to get it.


----------



## AVE One (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG I was looking at the 4oz WEN Re-Moist Hydrating Mask and it is $72.  I hope that is a typo and they flipped the numbers around and it should really be like $27.  I have never in my life seen goop cost that much!  I did order the fig conditioning cleanser though.  I have spent soo much money since I joined this board .


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 9, 2008)

AVE One said:


> OMG I was looking at the 4oz WEN Re-Moist Hydrating Mask and it is $72. I hope that is a typo and they flipped the numbers around and it should really be like $27. I have never in my life seen goop cost that much! I did order the fig conditioning cleanser though. I have spent soo much money since I joined this board .


 

I noticed that too.  I was thinking "I guess I won't be using that."

I would like to try it though so I think when I get paid I'll order the 29 dollar set (almond mint) because that is included in there.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 9, 2008)

AVE One said:


> OMG I was looking at the 4oz WEN Re-Moist Hydrating Mask and it is $72. I hope that is a typo and they flipped the numbers around and it should really be like $27. I have never in my life seen goop cost that much! I did order the fig conditioning cleanser though. I have spent soo much money since I joined this board .
> /quote]
> 
> Nope that's the right price for the re-moist, but you only need to use it every 6 weeks. You also mix in some of the conditioner with it. I used it when I was about 9 weeks post relaxer and it made my ng so easy to comb and my hair stayed soft for awhile.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 9, 2008)

AVE One said:


> OMG I was looking at the 4oz WEN Re-Moist Hydrating Mask and it is $72.  I hope that is a typo and they flipped the numbers around and it should really be like $27.  I have never in my life seen goop cost that much!  I did order the fig conditioning cleanser though.  I have spent soo much money since I joined this board .




I wonder why they discount it so much in the kits. Even the link I had for 29.00 had a 2 oz mask included.


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 9, 2008)

*I have tried the Almond Mint Cond. and it didn't do too well for me.  I used 30-40 pumps like it instructed and as a deep conditioner and leave-in.  My hair was like straw.  I couldn't barely comb it.  Maybe I had the wrong one.  But for those who do like it, try ebay it's much cheaper!!*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 9, 2008)

My 32oz bottle of fig conditioner shipped from QVC this mornng


----------



## clever (Jul 9, 2008)

Lawd,did yall see the pretty heads of hair on the wen website?!?!
:faints from seeing too many beautiful heads all at once:


----------



## january noir (Jul 9, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> *I have tried the Almond Mint Cond. and it didn't do too well for me. I used 30-40 pumps like it instructed and as a deep conditioner and leave-in. My hair was like straw. I couldn't barely comb it. Maybe I had the wrong one. But for those who do like it, try ebay it's much cheaper!!*


 

Really?!? erplexed   I'm surprised, however, we all know that not everything works for everyone.  You don't still have it do ya?   I'll take it off your hands. 

I'm serious.  

If you ever get curious again, I suggest the Fig or the Lavender.   

You can use it for shaving your legs and underarms and I think Chaz lists other uses for it

I didn't find the prices on eBay any less expensive which is why I decided to buy mine directly from Chaz Dean's site.


----------



## january noir (Jul 9, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> Lawd,did yall see the pretty heads of hair on the wen website?!?!
> :faints from seeing too many beautiful heads all at once:


 
Speaking of fabulous hair, you ain't doing too bad yourself ElleDoll!
WOW!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think I may try the lavender, (that one got quite a few recommendations in this thread).  Where was the sample pack on sale at, QVC?  I am going to look now.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## january noir (Jul 9, 2008)

LaReyna756 said:


> I think I may try the lavender, (that one got quite a few recommendations in this thread). Where was the sample pack on sale at, QVC? I am going to look now. Thanks ladies!


 
QVC may or may not have it, but the Chaz Dean site has ALL of the products and packages.  Go there.
www.chazdean.com


----------



## Coffee (Jul 9, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I wonder why they discount it so much in the kits. Even the link I had for 29.00 had a 2 oz mask included.


 
The $72 one is 4oz, they put the 2oz in the kits.


----------



## clever (Jul 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> Speaking of fabulous hair, you ain't doing too bad yourself ElleDoll!
> WOW!


Thanks!


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 10, 2008)

I ordered the $29.00 kit one from the site.This one was ideal for me becuase its cheaper plus you get the conditioner and the mask. How long does it take in shipping from the site?My email conformation said 2 to 3 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## january noir (Jul 10, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I ordered the $29.00 kit one from the site.This one was ideal for me becuase its cheaper plus you get the conditioner and the mask. How long does it take in shipping from the site?My email conformation said 2 to 3 weeks. Yikes!


 
Did you order from QVC or directly from Chaz Dean's site?
Sounds like the automatic shipment from QVC.  

I get my deliveries within 5 days.   I have only ordered direct from www.chazdean.com


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> - Medium to coarse & ethnic hair: add 2-6 drops to your WEN® Cleansing Conditioner as a leave-in conditioner. Add more if necessary.  *(this is what I do! )*



So you pump some cc into your hands and mix it with a few drops of the oil before putting it on your hair? Or do you apply cc to your hair and then seal with the oil last?

You and Charmtreese get on my last nerve, BTW. I'm bout to put ya'll on ignore!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> So you *pump some cc into your hands and mix it with a few drops of the oil before putting it on your hair*? Or do you apply cc to your hair and then seal with the oil last?
> 
> You and Charmtreese get on my last nerve, BTW. I'm bout to put ya'll on ignore!!!


 
 Exactamundo! 

You'd better not put us on ignore!


----------



## january noir (Jul 10, 2008)

Deleted - duplicate post.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> Did you order from QVC or directly from Chaz Dean's site?
> Sounds like the automatic shipment from QVC.
> 
> I get my deliveries within 5 days.   I have only ordered direct from www.chazdean.com



I got it from the Caz Dean site by Guthy Renker It includes the conditioner, styling creme, mask,and comb. 5 days sounds a lot better than 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## january noir (Jul 10, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I got it from the Caz Dean site by Guthy Renker It includes the conditioner, styling creme, mask,and comb. 5 days sounds a lot better than 2 to 3 weeks.


 

Oh OK.  Can you cancel the order and purchase from Chaz's site?

The Gunthy-Renker might actually be less than 2-3 weeks (sometime businesses tell you the maximum length of time it could take to reach you, but in actuality, it doesn't take that long).

Gunthy-Renker only sells the Sweet Almond Mint flavor correct?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 10, 2008)

How long did it take to receive your confirmation email? I ordered this also since it included the 2 oz mask, along with everything else and was still  less than half price of the 4 oz and placed an order for the three piece set from the chazdean site. The chazdean one confirmed and then sent another one saying it already shipped, but I haven't even gotten the confirmation one from the first site.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 10, 2008)

oops I meant to quote Krissy. The browser on my cell isnt acting right.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 10, 2008)

I placed an order on Saturday and it's being delivered today. I brought directly from Chaz's website. Of course they are in CA and I'm in AZ, so I'm sure that makes a difference.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> Oh OK.  Can you cancel the order and purchase from Chaz's site?
> 
> The Gunthy-Renker might actually be less than 2-3 weeks (sometime businesses tell you the maximum length of time it could take to reach you, but in actuality, it doesn't take that long).
> 
> Gunthy-Renker only sells the Sweet Almond Mint flavor correct?



Yes, Guthy-Renker only sells the Sweet Almond Mint but that's the only kind on Chaz's website too in the $29.99 introduction package. I hate to cancel it. I think i will wait it out because it would be too much trouble to cancel, charge back to my card, order from a new site, pay again,and wait again.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 10, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> How long did it take to receive your confirmation email? I ordered this also since it included the 2 oz mask, along with everything else and was still  less than half price of the 4 oz and placed an order for the three piece set from the chazdean site. The chazdean one confirmed and then sent another one saying it already shipped, but I haven't even gotten the confirmation one from the first site.



I got my confirmation email from Gunthy-Renker the same day I ordered.


----------



## january noir (Jul 11, 2008)

Good Morning!

Had some time this morning before running out and felt inspired to post these instructions on how to use WEN, especially good for those that want to know (will read here versus searching the other websites or reading the booklet that comes with the product).   I forgot about their suggestion to create a refresher spray between washes and have decided that is a great idea and will incorporate.  HTH!

BTW - I just WEN'd my hair this morning (3x this week so far) and my hair looks amazingly full which is a Godsend for me because I have thinner strands.  It is true, the more you use it, the better your hair looks.  Oh, another thing, if you are a airdrier, your hair might take longer to dry.  Mine does.

*********************************************
*Create a Refresher Spray (Good idea right here!) *
In a 6oz spray bottle mix 4 pumps of WEN Cleansing Conditioner, 2-4 drops of WEN Oil and 2 pumps of Sweet Almond Mint (or your favorite scent)Styling Crème. Use warm water initially to help mix ingredients and shake well before each use.
*********************************************
*How to Use WEN*
Start by rinsing hair thoroughly and completely for at least 1 minute. Apply 8-10 pumps to the crown of head, 8-10 pumps to nape/back of head. Massage vigorously into scalp for 2-3 minutes and add an extra splash of water to help evenly distribute through the ends. Now add remaining 10-20 pumps (depending on hair length) through the mid-shafts and ends, to thoroughly cleanse and hydrate the hair. Comb through with a wide-tooth comb and clip up for the remainder of the shower. Leave on for at least 3-5 minutes. *The longer you leave it on the better for maximum results.* Rinse thoroughly and completely for 1-2 minutes by massaging your scalp and running your fingers through to the ends.  

*The more product you use the better the results.* 
    * For hair above your shoulders, use a minimum of 20 pumps.
    * For hair down to your shoulders, use a minimum of 30 pumps
    * For hair past your shoulders use a minimum of 40 
Then apply 1-3 pumps of the Cleansing Conditioner as a leave-in conditioner to soaking wet hair, starting at the back of the head and working through to the ends. Immediately after, add 1-3 pumps of the Sweet Almond Mint (or your favorite WEN Styling Crème) to soaking wet hair starting at the back of the head and working thought to the ends. Let hair dry naturally, style or wrap a towel around your head to absorb moisture. Do not abrasively dry your head with a towel as this will stress the hair and cause it to frizz.

*Additional Suggestions (and helpful info)*
1. You can cleanse daily but when used properly you should only have to cleanse every 2-3 days. Our 16oz size should last you between 4-6 weeks. 
2. For extra hydrating and conditioning, you can use the Cleansing Conditioner as an overnight deep hydrating mask treatment. Simply leave on the hair after you have cleansed, cover hair with a shower cap or plastic bag overnight, and rinse out thoroughly in the morning.

*NOTE:  This is why you don't have to purchase the Re-Moist Hydrating Mask @ $72 if you don't care to because you can use the WEN Conditioner just like it!*

3. *If you have curly or ethnic hair,* use WEN Sweet Almond Mint, Tea Tree or Fig Oil. When applying your leave-in, mix 2-6 drops of WEN Oil to the Cleansing Conditioner first and then 2-6 drops of WEN Oil to the Sweet Almond Mint styling Crème. You may also need to increase the amount of WEN Oil and pumps of the Cleansing Conditioner and Styling Crème for different hair texture.


----------



## january noir (Jul 11, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 11, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I got my confirmation email from Gunthy-Renker the same day I ordered.



I found it. It was in my spam. Thanx. 

--------  

Y'all I betta like this stuff. 



...just kidding... SORT OF....


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 11, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Had some time this morning before running out and felt inspired to post these instructions on how to use WEN, especially good for those that want to know (will read here versus searching the other websites or reading the booklet that comes with the product). I forgot about their suggestion to create a refresher spray between washes and have decided that is a great idea and will incorporate. HTH!
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!

So is it really true (from your experience) that the more you use the better?  I can see myself going through this stuff much faster than 4-6 weeks!

Also, can you use the CC as a DC with heat?  

This line could possibly eliminate every other product line I have (except the MT for protein of course).  I'm excited about that!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 11, 2008)

Not to get off the subject, but what do you use to get your hair soooooo shiny!!

Thx!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 11, 2008)

P.S.  That was for charmtreese


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 11, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> Not to get off the subject, but what do you use to get your hair soooooo shiny!!
> 
> Thx!



Hey thehairgirl, I use oils (grapeseed & Ojon restorative treatment) and If I  want a really high gloss I use _Arise N' Shine Silk 2_.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 11, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Had some time this morning before running out and felt inspired to post these instructions on how to use WEN, especially good for those that want to know (will read here versus searching the other websites or reading the booklet that comes with the product).   I forgot about their suggestion to create a refresher spray between washes and have decided that is a great idea and will incorporate.  HTH!
> 
> BTW - I just WEN'd my hair this morning (3x this week so far) and my hair looks amazingly full which is a Godsend for me because I have thinner strands.  It is true, the more you use it, the better your hair looks.  *Oh, another thing, if you are a airdrier, your hair might take longer to dry.  Mine does.*



It also takes longer for rollersets to dry!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 11, 2008)

*sucks teeth and sulks because my order didn't come yet*


----------



## msa (Jul 11, 2008)

My order came in the mail!!! Yay.

So far I'm not sure if I actually like the smells of the conditioners. But, I can't really make a decision on that until I test them out.

I'm trying to decide if I want to take out my weave tomorrow so I can start using the conditioners OR leave the weave in for another week (which will make it the full month I promised myself I 'd leave it in). Hmmm. Decisions decisions.


----------



## twinkee1999 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi ShiShiPooPoo,
No, you do not use WEN with heat as far as I know.   I dpn't know anyone who has tried it.    Yes - the more (or shall I say the longer you leave the CC in before rinsing) the better the results.   

The product has a cumulative effect on the hair. 



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So is it really true (from your experience) that the more you use the better? I can see myself going through this stuff much faster than 4-6 weeks!
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG... all of you are EVIL bad bad pushers, I really want to try this but I am BROKE and have too much crap to go thru before I can buy anything new!  But I did bookmark the wen website! I'll be back!!!!


----------



## QT (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok who is working for Wen ...... I had my eye on this product before i even started LCHF, and now y'all got this product all in my head .


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 15, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hi ShiShiPooPoo,
> No, you do not use WEN with heat as far as I know.   I dpn't know anyone who has tried it.    Yes - the more (or shall I say the longer you leave the CC in before rinsing) the better the results.
> 
> The product has a cumulative effect on the hair.



I've deep conditioned with WEN and a heat cap.  Hair came out nice but it always does with WEN...


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 15, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> What would you rec?  I love hearing about comparable items that can be substituted.
> 
> I did order the WEN today but will cancel if there is something else out there a little less expensive that will do the same thing!



Has she come back with a comparable product yet!!!! I'm so curious about this one, because Ive tried about everything!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Has she come back with a comparable product yet!!!! I'm so curious about this one, because Ive tried about everything!!


 
Nope.  She's moved on.  I dunno.  I can't imagine how many different products you would need to produce the same results as WEN.


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I've deep conditioned with WEN and a heat cap. Hair came out nice but it always does with WEN...


 
REALLY? Oh boy!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 15, 2008)

JN I use WEN with a heat cap too. I also used my steamer with WEN, my hair came out awesome both ways.


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

Coffee said:


> JN I use WEN with a heat cap too. I also used my steamer with WEN, my hair came out awesome both ways.


 
As Dave Chappelle's impression of Lil Jon, "WHAT?"  

So you and Charmtreese....do you cleanse first and re-apply to DC or do you apply WEN, go under heat, then cleanse?  Dooooo tell!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my WEN yesterday and used it immediately. I went on to start a new thread...here it is. It only got like 3 or 4 replies.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=256485&highlight=WEN


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 15, 2008)

january noir said:


> As Dave Chappelle's impression of Lil Jon, "WHAT?"
> 
> So you and Charmtreese....do you cleanse first and re-apply to DC or do you apply WEN, go under heat, then cleanse?  Dooooo tell!



If Im using WEN to DC with I wash with WEN rinse and then towel blot and re-apply WEN.  

Have you tried the Lavender yet?  That's my favorite now!  Since I no longer have scalp issues thanks to the tea tree, I now wash with lavender and DC with lavender and jessicurl weekly treatment.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 15, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I got my WEN yesterday and used it immediately. I went on to start a new thread...here it is. It only got like 3 or 4 replies.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=256485&highlight=WEN



Yayyyy, a new WEN friend!!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> If Im using WEN to DC with I wash with WEN rinse and then towel blot and re-apply WEN.
> 
> Have you tried the Lavender yet? That's my favorite now! Since I no longer have scalp issues thanks to the tea tree, I now wash with lavender and DC with lavender and jessicurl weekly treatment.


 
OK, I see.  Makes sense.  Duh, JN.
Yes, I tried the Lavender (bought the WHOLE line of the Lavender flavor) and it is just as moisturizing as the Fig, more refined I should say. 
I like Lavender very much, however, the Fig is still my .


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I got my WEN yesterday and used it immediately. I went on to start a new thread...here it is. It only got like 3 or 4 replies.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=256485&highlight=WEN


 
I posted ShiShi...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 15, 2008)

Hip hip hooray!  I got my fig today  If I didn't do such a bangin twistout today i'd be using it right now.  I will give it a try tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Hip hip hooray! I got my fig today If I didn't do such a bangin twistout today i'd be using it right now. I will give it a try tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!!


 
Can't wait to see what you think.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 15, 2008)

january noir said:


> As Dave Chappelle's impression of Lil Jon, "WHAT?"
> 
> So you and Charmtreese....do you cleanse first and re-apply to DC or do you apply WEN, go under heat, then cleanse? Dooooo tell!


 
I always cleanse first and then use the steamer or heat cap, rinse out then use it as a leave in. I put henna on my hair last week and then sat under the steamer with WEN lavender and my hair was so darn soft afterwards, I started to have an affair with it.


----------



## january noir (Jul 15, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I always cleanse first and then use the steamer or heat cap, rinse out then use it as a leave in. I put henna on my hair last week and then sat under the steamer with WEN lavender and my hair was so darn soft afterwards, I started to have an affair with it.


 
Scandal


----------



## msa (Jul 16, 2008)

I used my wen fig last night and I LOVED it!!! 

I didn't realize until after I stepped out of the shower how much of a difference it made. My scalp felt cleansed and refreshed. And my hair felt moisturized. Usually when my hair is wet it just feels...wet. And then it dries and I have to put something in it to make it feels soft. But when I used the wen it felt soft the moment I was out of the shower and as it was drying. 

I can't wait to see how it feels after multiple uses. I am officially a Wen Friend!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 16, 2008)

msa said:


> I used my wen fig last night and I LOVED it!!!
> 
> I didn't realize until after I stepped out of the shower how much of a difference it made. My scalp felt cleansed and refreshed. And my hair felt moisturized. Usually when my hair is wet it just feels...wet. And then it dries and I have to put something in it to make it feels soft. But when I used the wen it felt soft the moment I was out of the shower and as it was drying.
> 
> I can't wait to see how it feels after multiple uses. I am officially a Wen Friend!!!


 

I have been waiting for your update   I am so excited to use mine, it came today thankfully.  But I just did a twistout so I can't use it until tomorrow or thursday


----------



## msa (Jul 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I have been waiting for your update   I am so excited to use mine, it came today thankfully.  But I just did a twistout so I can't use it until tomorrow or thursday



I was just about to comment in your twistout thread girl! You and your daughter are gorgeous. I need those kind of twistout skills lol.

I think you will really like it. I wasn't so excited about the smell (it smelled like cherry cough syrup to me at first) but once I actually put it on my head I started to like it. I think the key is following the directions since it's not like a regular conditioner. I really liked the way my scalp felt afterwards...I might have to up my washing to twice a week just because I liked it so much.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 16, 2008)

msa said:


> I was just about to comment in your twistout thread girl! You and your daughter are gorgeous. I need those kind of twistout skills lol.
> 
> I think you will really like it. I wasn't so excited about the smell (it smelled like cherry cough syrup to me at first) but once I actually put it on my head I started to like it. I think the key is following the directions since it's not like a regular conditioner. I really liked the way my scalp felt afterwards...I might have to up my washing to twice a week just because I liked it so much.


Awww thanks  

It's good to read that you enjoyed it.  what did you to your hair afterwards.  Are you letting it airdry?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 16, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Count me in as a WEN friend. I really like the Almond Mint, leaves my hair moist and soft and it dries without frizz. I haven't tried any of the others but after all the raves, I will definitely try the Fig.
> 
> I had been using Devacare No Poo. I think WEN might be better.



Oh, darn! This is not what I need to hear.  I use DevaCurl No Poo, and really like it.  If WEN is better, then I may have to at least try it.  It won't happen soon though, because I still have plenty conditioner and No Poo to use.


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

msa said:


> I was just about to comment in your twistout thread girl! You and your daughter are gorgeous. I need those kind of twistout skills lol.
> 
> I think you will really like it. I wasn't so excited about the smell (it smelled like cherry cough syrup to me at first) but once I actually put it on my head I started to like it. I think the key is following the directions since it's not like a regular conditioner. I really liked the way my scalp felt afterwards...I might have to up my washing to twice a week just because I liked it so much.


 
You'll want to cleanse/condition more often, trust me!  I had to slow my role with WEN or I would run out in 2 weeks!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so getting this
I've been tryna ignore it...but i can't deny myself anymore

So the most moisturizing for coarse hair are the fig,tea tree and almond?

What should i start off with?


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm so getting this
> I've been tryna ignore it...but i can't deny myself anymore
> 
> So the most moisturizing for coarse hair are the fig,tea tree and almond?
> ...


 
Fig or Lavender are the best, in my opionion, for our hair, coarse or fine.  
I haven't tried the tea tree or sweet almond mint, but some ladies like them.  Charmtreese like tea tree if I recall.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Oh, darn! This is not what I need to hear. I use DevaCurl No Poo, and really like it. If WEN is better, then I may have to at least try it. It won't happen soon though, because I still have plenty conditioner and No Poo to use.


 
I know it's hard to resist the temptation of WEN. Every morning I'm looking at a full bottle of No Poo and trying to figure out if I use it up or just banish it to the product graveyard.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 16, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I know it's hard to resist the temptation of WEN. Every morning I'm looking at a full bottle of No Poo and trying to figure out if I use it up or just banish it to the product graveyard.


Feel free to send the no poo to me!  You know, I wouldn't want it taking up space in your house or anything


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I know it's hard to resist the temptation of WEN. Every morning I'm looking at a full bottle of No Poo and trying to figure out if I use it up or just banish it to the product graveyard.


 
Hey Ravenmerlita, WEN Friend  - You can donate it to a friend or relative or just save it for a rainy day in case you accidently run out of WEN...


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 16, 2008)

OK..mine came...I have the fig, lavender and tea tree. The almond mint was ordered seperately so I dont know when that will arrive. Which shall I try first???


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I have been waiting for your update  I am so excited to use mine, it came today thankfully. But I just did a twistout so I can't use it until tomorrow or thursday


 

Your hair looks great.  I can see why your stalling to use the Wen.


----------



## msa (Jul 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Awww thanks
> 
> It's good to read that you enjoyed it.  what did you to your hair afterwards.  Are you letting it airdry?



Well after I used it I just put some sponge rollers in and waited for my hair to dry so I could have a curly fro. Turned out nice. Today I'm just gonna air dry to see what my hair feels like. 

I need to learn how to use less of this stuff or I'm gonna run out super quick.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> Fig or Lavender are the best, in my opionion, for our hair, coarse or fine.
> I haven't tried the tea tree or sweet almond mint, but some ladies like them. Charmtreese like tea tree if I recall.


Thank you!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> OK..mine came...I have the fig, lavender and tea tree. The almond mint was ordered seperately so I dont know when that will arrive. Which shall I try first???


 Try the Fig first, then the Lavender...


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you experienced build up using WEN?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Have you experienced build up using WEN?


 
NOPE


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Have you experienced build up using WEN?


 
No, not yet.  I don't know if anyone has.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> No, not yet.  I don't know if anyone has.



That's what I'm talking about!! Most of the time I end up with a little build-up from Co-washes. I cant wait till my order comes in. I tracked my order with guthy-renker and the expected delivery date is July 22. I place my order on July 11th.


----------



## Adeh (Jul 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

angelwings said:


> Sounds like a good product. But I do not see any pictures....where are the pictures? Or will pictures not to do it justice?


 
I don't really take a lot of pics, but Coffee has a pic and Charmtreese has a fotki.  You can always go to Chaz's site and watch the QVC videos to see before and afters.

Watch the Chaz Dean Educational Videos from QVC
http://videobookmark.com/ChazDean/QVC.html


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 16, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I know it's hard to resist the temptation of WEN. Every morning I'm looking at a full bottle of No Poo and trying to figure out if I use it up or just banish it to the product graveyard.



Looks like Fabulosity beat me to it, because I certainly would have taken that No Poo off your hands.  Oh well, at least I won't have to wait as long to try WEN.  I'd order it now, but I'm just not into wasting products.  Ain't no product graveyard over here.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 18, 2008)

Just ordered ma Wen Fig Cleansing Conditioner from qvc.com.They had the best price for me
I got the 16oz.
Busts out with some:
_"I can't wait,can't wait.I can't wait no i can't wait."
_


----------



## so1913 (Jul 18, 2008)

Grrr...it think i'm going to end up ordering some today...


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Just ordered ma Wen Fig Cleansing Conditioner from qvc.com.They had the best price for me
> I got the 16oz.
> Busts out with some:
> _"I can't wait,can't wait.I can't wait no i can't wait."_


 
Come back here and let us know what you think.

The night before last, I applied WEN CC overnight after a quick wash and rinsed the next morning.   I applied the CC & WEN Oil as a leave in.  Today, my hair is still moist and my ng is very very manageable.


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Grrr...it think i'm going to end up ordering some today...


 
I think your hair will look even _*more*_ amazing using WEN.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> I think your hair will look even _*more*_ amazing using WEN.



Now to work through this thread and figure out what to get, lol.

ETA:  Looks like Fig is the way to go!


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Now to work through this thread and figure out what to get, lol.
> 
> ETA: Looks like Fig is the way to go!


 
I agree


----------



## msa (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## Missi (Jul 18, 2008)

Is the Cleansing Conditioner you think too strong for a regular co-wash: I currently use Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner: its no cleansing conditioner but IYO: you think its more beneficial to use WEN?


----------



## msa (Jul 18, 2008)

Missi said:


> Is the Cleansing Conditioner you think too strong for a regular co-wash: I currently use Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner: its no cleansing conditioner but IYO: you think its more beneficial to use WEN?



I think the cleansing conditioners are perfect for cowashes. Chaz (the creator) even says the more you use it the better your hair will feel. I don't think it's too strong at all. In fact it's the perfect balance of cleanser and moisturizer. My hair actually feels moisturized after I use it, as if I've put in a leave-in or something else. 

The only issue is if you cowash everyday it might get a little bit expensive. But your hair will love it!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

I ordered the Tea Tree set yesterday...I can't wait. If I like it, i'll order the lavendar next. I actually fell off the "Buy nothing for July Challenge" lurking in this and Coffee's thread!


----------



## QT (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok... i'm about to break down on purchase some WEN .


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok...I havent made up my mind about this yet. The first night I got it, I did a cleanse with the tea tree and left a lil bit of the fig in, no other product, I just wanted to test it out to see what it was like. It air dried, still no product,  and my hair still had  softness to it, which isnt normal for me, w/o product, and especially of late. The next day (morning) I did a CW with the fig. It was ok, but nothing special. Today I used the lavendar. I like the smell of it, and its the best my hair has looked so far. I only used a lil bit of gel to pull it back in a ponytail, and it looks really good. I will have to use it a lil more to see if the cumlative effects are worth it for me. I normally cw everyday, and I just dont see a dramatic difference, though it may be a lil shiner and my texture smoother. One good thing, it doesnt look dull when it dries like some conditioners do.  I think I'm going to hang out on the qvc forums for a bit, it looks like they do all sorts of mixing and have some sort of system worked out for how best to use this stuff. 

Does anyone know if this ia a low, med or high protein conditioner? Also, are you sure I wont need to clarify? It has a cone in it and from what I've read its not one of the water soluable ones.  Also, I had just gotten my shedding under control with the long term relationship leave in. I was cw with various conditioners, and started using the ltr, and my shedding practically ceased. Upon using Wen, I did get a lil shedding, but it was no where near the amount I was getting before. I didnt use the ltr  afterward tho, so that might have make a difference. 

Anyway... the jury is still out...and I havent gotten the almond mint one yet to try. At this point, if I had to reorder I would get the lavendar one. The tea tree one made my scalp feel great, tho.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay I'm interested in the WEN so I'm subscribing.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my order went in. I got the fig cleansing conditioner and oil. Can't wait to try it


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Ok...I havent made up my mind about this yet. The first night I got it, I did a cleanse with the tea tree and left a lil bit of the fig in, no other product, I just wanted to test it out to see what it was like. It air dried, still no product, and my hair still had softness to it, which isnt normal for me, w/o product, and especially of late. The next day (morning) I did a CW with the fig. It was ok, but nothing special. Today I used the lavendar. I like the smell of it, and its the best my hair has looked so far. I only used a lil bit of gel to pull it back in a ponytail, and it looks really good. I will have to use it a lil more to see if the cumlative effects are worth it for me. I normally cw everyday, and I just dont see a dramatic difference, though it may be a lil shiner and my texture smoother. One good thing, it doesnt look dull when it dries like some conditioners do. I think I'm going to hang out on the qvc forums for a bit, it looks like they do all sorts of mixing and have some sort of system worked out for how best to use this stuff.
> 
> Does anyone know if this ia a low, med or high protein conditioner? Also, are you sure I wont need to clarify? It has a cone in it and from what I've read its not one of the water soluable ones. Also, I had just gotten my shedding under control with the long term relationship leave in. I was cw with various conditioners, and started using the ltr, and my shedding practically ceased. Upon using Wen, I did get a lil shedding, but it was no where near the amount I was getting before. I didnt use the ltr afterward tho, so that might have make a difference.
> 
> Anyway... the jury is still out...and I havent gotten the almond mint one yet to try. At this point, if I had to reorder I would get the lavendar one. The tea tree one made my scalp feel great, tho.


 

How many pumps did you use?  If I recall you have thick natural hair and will require more than 40 pumps.   I have never tried the Tea Tree but I would think it's not as moisturizing as the Lavender or Fig.  I recall that the Tea Tree is more of people with scalp issues like dandruff.    I love the Fig the most and then Lavender is right up there as a very close 2nd.  

I think it is a low to medium protein that I can tell.  I am not the best person to ask.  Maybe someone will be able to tell us or I can PM GymFreak.


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Well my order went in. I got the fig cleansing conditioner and oil. Can't wait to try it


 
Your hair in your siggy already looks WEN'd  already! 
I think that may be the situation with Enchantmt.   Her hair already is in great condition which is why she did not notice a drastic effect.


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay I'm interested in the WEN so I'm subscribing.


 
YAY!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 18, 2008)

Look at you January holding down the WEN thread!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> YAY!


 
Girl when I saw you and Charmtreese using this, I just had to come be a part of it. I will order it when I return from my trip to Canada though.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

I've used the Wen twice now and ladies..i don't think i'm in love   It just....makes my hair feel like a normal cowash... I guess   Should I keep using it??


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

I wanted to add that for me the smell of the fig is a bit overwhelming and I could smell it in my hair alllllllll day   Also, the menthol was a little uncomfortable on my scalp but it was bearable, not like pain or anything.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I wanted to add that for me the smell of the fig is a bit overwhelming and I could smell it in my hair alllllllll day  Also, the menthol was a little uncomfortable on my scalp but it was bearable, not like pain or anything.


 

I could do without the menthol.

My issue is that I've used it probably 4-5 times and 1/4 of that bottle is empty.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I could do without the menthol.
> 
> *My issue is that I've used it probably 4-5 times and 1/4 of that bottle is empty*.


 
Oh SNAP!!!!  Unless I see a dramatic difference over the next maybe 3 washes I may send it back  or at the very least this will be my last purchase.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 18, 2008)

The lavender cc smells a lot better then the fig.  Fabulousity, are you allowing it to sit in your hair while you shower. The longer it stays in the hair the better.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> The lavender cc smells a lot better then the fig. Fabulousity, are you allowing it to sit in your hair while you shower. The longer it stays in the hair the better.


 

Yes, I do leave it in while showering so i'm not sure why i'm not getting fab results like you all.  Damn yall, how long of a shower are you taking????


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yes, I do leave it in while showering so i'm not sure why i'm not getting fab results like you all.  *Damn yall, how long of a shower are you taking????  *






I have some ends that are horrible, even after a major cut I had a few weeks ago. In fact I'm already thinking of dusting my ends, so its not in all that great of condition. My hair isnt all that thick, more like medium. Its right above/at my shoulders. I used 20-25 pumps I think. It was well saturated tho. I like it well enough so I'm not going to  

I will experiment with it some more. I havent had a chance to scour qvc and nc yet to see how they are using it.  Some posts on qvc led me to believe they are mixing certain conditioners together to get specific results. If I find anything interesting, I'll post it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I have some ends that are horrible, even after a major cut I had a few weeks ago. In fact I'm already thinking of dusting my ends, so its not in all that great of condition. My hair isnt all that thick, more like medium. Its right above/at my shoulders. I used 20-25 pumps I think. It was well saturated tho. I like it well enough so I'm not going to
> 
> I will experiment with it some more. I havent had a chance to scour qvc and nc yet to see how they are using it. Some posts on qvc led me to believe they are mixing certain conditioners together to get specific results. If I find anything interesting, I'll post it.


 
Well dang, if you gotta add something to it then whats the point of a expensive bottle of conditioner??  I'm going to cowash again tonight then twist my hurr back up.  I'll try it for  few more days.  If you hear any wonderful concoctions please let us know


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Well dang, if you gotta add something to it then whats the point of a expensive bottle of conditioner??  I'm going to cowash again tonight then twist my hurr back up.  I'll try it for  few more days.  If you hear any wonderful concoctions please let us know



I dont think they use other conditioners, I think they mix the various wen's together to get different effects. I'll find out for sure.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Well dang, if you gotta add something to it then whats the point of a expensive bottle of conditioner??  I'm going to cowash again tonight then twist my hurr back up.  I'll try it for  few more days.  If you hear any wonderful concoctions please let us know



I think she is referring to using two or more WEN conditioners at the same time.

When I was having flaky scalp issues I would use the tea tree on the scalp and the lavender on the length of my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh no not again!!! ....I will not google this product, I will not google this product, I will not.....


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yes, I do leave it in while showering so i'm not sure why i'm not getting fab results like you all.  Damn yall, how long of a shower are you taking????





sometimes I leave WEN in overnight...Also the more you use WEN the better the results.  When I first tried WEN I was not impressed, and then all of a sudden BAMMMMMMM!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I dont think they use other conditioners, I think they mix the various wen's together to get different effects. I'll find out for sure.


 
Enchantment you better send me a 16 oz sample of the lavendar cuz I ain't shelling out no mo money 



charmtreese said:


> sometimes I leave WEN in overnight...Also the more you use WEN the better the results. When I first tried WEN I was not impressed, and then all of a sudden BAMMMMMMM!


 
ok ok charmtreese!!  I will use it until it gets to 1/2 the bottle (which will be about 2 more uses ).  I want that "kackplow!!" result all you others are getting !!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 18, 2008)

Then again fab, it may not give your hair that wow factor (I hope this is not the case).  I used it on my sisters hair and  it did NOTHING.  Her hair is really thick texlaxed 4a some 4b and about BSL and WEN was NO match!! Her hair sucked WEN up and was looking at me for something else, I refused to use my whole bottle on her head so I whipped out the CON. 

I have relaxed fine medium density 4b with some 4a hair thats DRY, DRY, DRY and it works like a charm for me.  It also works well on my moms hair which is about neck length 4a fine medium/thin density.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Then again fab, it may not give your hair that wow factor (I hope this is not the case). I used it on my sisters hair and it did NOTHING. Her hair is really thick texlaxed 4a some 4b and about BSL and WEN was NO match!! Her hair sucked WEN up and was looking at me for something else, I refused to use my whole bottle on her head so I whipped out the CON.
> 
> I have relaxed fine medium density 4b with some 4a hair thats DRY, DRY, DRY and it works like a charm for me. It also works well on my moms hair which is about neck length 4a fine medium/thin density.


 
Say it ain't so  I'm going to use it tonight for my cowash, then tomorrow morning i'll be using it again.  I will report back to you...


----------



## Coffee (Jul 18, 2008)

I think that your hair getting better over time means using WEN  more than a week or two. It takes consistent use before your hair feels differently or you can see a difference in your hair. Everyone has different hair, so while one person will be able to see a difference in 3-4 uses, it may take someone else 6-7 uses. It really is an awesome product and  used according to directions, it does work for the majority of users .


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 19, 2008)

Keeping this one bumped for more results before I take the plunge. I want something where I can switch back and forth from Ovation...


----------



## Coffee (Jul 19, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Keeping this one bumped for more results before I take the plunge. I want something where I can switch back and forth from Ovation...


 

I use Ovation or Mega Tek Rejuvenator and WEN together, no need to switch.


----------



## january noir (Jul 19, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Look at you January holding down the WEN thread!!!!


I tried  I'm turning it over to you and the rest of the ladies!



Aggie said:


> Girl when I saw you and Charmtreese using this, I just had to come be a part of it. I will order it when I return from my trip to Canada though.


All right now!   Enjoy your trip - be safe.



Fabulousity said:


> I've used the Wen twice now and ladies..i don't think i'm in love  It just....makes my hair feel like a normal cowash... I guess  Should I keep using it??


Awww...uh oh.  Use it consistently (use the recommended number of pumps and a tad more)



Enchantmt said:


> I have some ends that are horrible, even after a major cut I had a few weeks ago. In fact I'm already thinking of dusting my ends, so its not in all that great of condition. My hair isnt all that thick, more like medium. Its right above/at my shoulders. I used 20-25 pumps I think. It was well saturated tho. I like it well enough so I'm not going to
> 
> I will experiment with it some more. I havent had a chance to scour qvc and nc yet to see how they are using it. Some posts on qvc led me to believe they are mixing certain conditioners together to get specific results. If I find anything interesting, I'll post it.


 
I use 40 pumps and my hair is super fine & thin!  So I KNOW you need more than 20-25!   I use 10 on the front & crown, 10 on each side and 10 in the back.  I use a couple more pumps for good measure.   



charmtreese said:


> sometimes I leave WEN in overnight...Also the more you use WEN the better the results. When I first tried WEN I was not impressed, and then all of a sudden BAMMMMMMM!


 
I did that night before last and    Even better!   



charmtreese said:


> Then again fab, it may not give your hair that wow factor (I hope this is not the case). I used it on my sisters hair and it did NOTHING. Her hair is really thick texlaxed 4a some 4b and about BSL and WEN was NO match!! Her hair sucked WEN up and was looking at me for something else, I refused to use my whole bottle on her head so I whipped out the CON.
> 
> I have relaxed fine medium density 4b with some 4a hair thats DRY, DRY, DRY and it works like a charm for me. It also works well on my moms hair which is about neck length 4a fine medium/thin density.


 
This would be sad, but it could be true.  We know the old adage here on the board, "what works for some may not work for others."
BUT I DON'T THINK SO.    I think Fab needs more pumps.    Here hair looks thick and she's natural.   How many did you use Fab?



Coffee said:


> I think that your hair getting better over time means using WEN more than a week or two. It takes consistent use before your hair feels differently or you can see a difference in your hair. Everyone has different hair, so while one person will be able to see a difference in 3-4 uses, it may take someone else 6-7 uses. It really is an awesome product and used according to directions, it does work for the majority of users .


 
I will agree with Coffee.   At least finish the bottle y'all! 



Serenity_Peace said:


> Keeping this one bumped for more results before I take the plunge. I want something where I can *switch back and forth from Ovation*...


 
That's what I did chica!


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 19, 2008)

i am thinking of getting this product, was going to definitely buy the other night. do you all prefer to get the product from the site as a lot for 35$ a month or buying it seperate?


----------



## january noir (Jul 19, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i am thinking of getting this product, was going to definitely buy the other night. do you all prefer to get the product from the site as a lot for 35$ a month or buying it seperate?


 
I buy mine from the Chaz Dean site, not on auto ship.  I think you should try a single purchase first to see if you like it.   If you do, then auto ship may be an option for you.


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> I buy mine from the Chaz Dean site, not on auto ship.  I think you should try a single purchase first to see if you like it.   If you do, then auto ship may be an option for you.



thanks, which one is a good buy? i never heard of them and i may just decide to do some research before i buy them but it seems this thread has provided me with a good deal so thanks!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I think that your hair getting better over time means using WEN more than a week or two. It takes consistent use before your hair feels differently or you can see a difference in your hair. Everyone has different hair, so while one person will be able to see a difference in 3-4 uses, it may take someone else 6-7 uses. It really is an awesome product and used according to directions, it does work for the majority of users .


 
I was surprisesd but I actually saw a difference the first time I used it. Enough of a difference that I have started to give up a lot of other products because I use WEN to cowash, as a leave-in, to slick my hair back into a ponytail and to moisturize the ends. I don't use anywhere near the number of pumps listed on the bottle.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> I buy mine from the Chaz Dean site, not on auto ship.  I think you should try a single purchase first to see if you like it.   If you do, then auto ship may be an option for you.



JN, do you buy the entire FIG set, or just the cleansing conditioner and the mask? You use the CC as a leave-in, right? Thanks! :luv2:


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 20, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I would say its worth the price.  I have used other conditioners and nothing compares to WEN.  However, even within the WEN system you have to find the right cleansing conditioner for you.  I started off with FIG and while I liked it I felt my hair shedded more, so I tried tea tree, this one got my hair clean and my scalp in order, now Im using the lavender to wash with and to me this is the best of both worlds!  I have yet to use the almond mint or cucumber.



I am also experiencing shedding with the fig, I tried the tea tree wen but my hair didnt come out with the results like the fig soft and nice.  Though despite the shedding the fig is so far best for me.  I think I will too try the lavender to see if I get less shedding.  Why would there be shedding from the fig? any other experience this?


----------



## january noir (Jul 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> JN, do you buy the entire FIG set, or just the cleansing conditioner and the mask? You use the CC as a leave-in, right? Thanks! :luv2:


 
 SP!  

I purchased the Cleansing Conditioner and the oil first.  Then when I was able, I purchased the Re-moist Hydrator and the Styling Creme.  I did not purchase the set, though, it is cheaper when you buy it as a set.   I just couldn't afford it at the time.


----------



## january noir (Jul 21, 2008)

I know I shouldn't even post this 'cause I don't have any pics (was running late and didn't have time to take a pic), but I did a quick rollerset Saturday morning and the result?  FABULOUS!  My hair was full and much thicker.  The bounce and body of my curls were incredible.   

I was amazed.  I usually don't like my hair and haven't in a long time, but over the past several months since I've been using OVATION and WEN products, my hair is looking good ladies!  

I went to a Luau Saturday afternoon with my SO and I got tons of compliments.  It was hot as Hades, but my hair held up pretty well.
He told me later that night that my hair looked really good!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> SP!
> 
> I purchased the Cleansing Conditioner and the oil first. Then when I was able, I purchased the Re-moist Hydrator and the Styling Creme. I did not purchase the set, though, it is cheaper when you buy it as a set. I just couldn't afford it at the time.


 
Hi Lovely! :luv2:

O.K., I purchased the Fig Cleansing Conditioner, the Fig Oil, and decided to buy the Lavendar Creme. I wanted to get the Hydrator and maybe the mask but too expensive. I'll try this first. I am trying to get away from so much SLS and hard detergent shampoos. I really need to get a DC/VA/MD LHCF group together because I have so much stuff to get rid of. I want to scale down my products drastically once I find 2 or 3 lines to use. I'm also back into henna-ing and Ayurveda...

Thank you so much. I hope this works for me, finally. I'm loving the Ovation but I want something to alternate...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> I know I shouldn't even post this 'cause I don't have any pics (was running late and didn't have time to take a pic), but I did a quick rollerset Saturday morning and the result? FABULOUS! My hair was full and much thicker. The bounce and body of my curls were incredible.
> 
> I was amazed. I usually don't like my hair and haven't in a long time, but over the past several months since I've been using OVATION and WEN products, my hair is looking good ladies!
> 
> ...


 
I wish that I could see you in pics, darling. I know you were a knockout!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 21, 2008)

someone said the lavender smells like bengay? is that true, or is it a competitor lying?


----------



## january noir (Jul 21, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> someone said the lavender smells like bengay? is that true, or is it a competitor lying?


 
It doesn't smell like Bengay to me, but, I will say that _none_ of the WEN products smell _pretty_.   The fig smells like cherry cough medicine because one of the top ingredients are Cherry Tree Bark or something like that.  Be forwarned, that the product has tons of essential oils including Jojoba oil which makes it tingle on your scalp as well.

Most of us that love WEN get over the lack of pretty scents because the results are amazing.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> It doesn't smell like Bengay to me, but, I will say that _none_ of the WEN products smell _pretty_. The fig smells like cherry cough medicine because one of the top ingredients are Cherry Tree Bark or something like that. Be forwarned, that the product has tons of essential oils including Jojoba oil which makes it tingle on your scalp as well.
> 
> Most of us that love WEN get over the lack of pretty scents because the results are amazing.


 
I agree. Most good things that are good for us don't smell good. Think about all the essential herbs that have been around for thousands of years that we use to infuse in our oils. None of that smells good but it's so good for us. I'm looking forward to receiving these products. I feel guilty about spending so much money. At the same time, I've paid all my bills and took care of my responsibilities so I'm happy to do this good thing for myself.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you only get the 60 day money back guarantee on that wen haircare site and only for the sweet almond mint?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> It doesn't smell like Bengay to me, but, I will say that _none_ of the WEN products smell _pretty_. The fig smells like cherry cough medicine because one of the top ingredients are Cherry Tree Bark or something like that. Be forwarned, that the product has tons of essential oils including Jojoba oil which makes it tingle on your scalp as well.
> 
> Most of us that love WEN get over the lack of pretty scents because the results are amazing.


 and serenity peace...i don't know how to double quote....but okay I don't really mind if it did I was just wondering the names sound like they smell good!!! I needs to know though did you guys that ordered from the chaz dean store get a 60 day money back guarantee?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 21, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> and serenity peace...i don't know how to double quote....but okay I don't really mind if it did I was just wondering the names sound like they smell good!!! I needs to know though did you guys that ordered from the chaz dean store get a 60 day money back guarantee?


 
Yes, I got the money back guarantee. But I was a little upset because the $30 set was offered only for the Sweet Almond. I felt like calling the company and asking them why other formulas like Fig and Lavender weren't offered. So we end up spending more because the other formulas aren't the best for our hair type. That's really the only thing that made me a little annoyed. I heard that the products don't smell great but I guess I can deal with it. I like the taste of figs.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got my order today from Guthy-Renker. When the mail woman came my little boy was taking a nap, so I quickly opened my box of products, read the instructions, and tried it on my hair. I used the sweet almond mint cleaning conditioner to wash and leave-in and the styling cream only. Right now my hair is about 85% dry and it feels really soft. I called the company to see what other products are offered but its only the sweet almond mint or the cucumber aloe with guthy-renker. But the good new is that I can customize my auto-ship. So, if I use more of the conditioner I can substitute products and get two conditioners,styling cream, and re-moist treatment next time. That means I will leave out the texture balm. I really like the free comb too because it's seamless.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yes, I got the money back guarantee. But I was a little upset because the $30 set was offered only for the Sweet Almond. I felt like calling the company and asking them why other formulas like Fig and Lavender weren't offered. *So we end up spending more because the other formulas aren't the best for our hair type. *That's really the only thing that made me a little annoyed. I heard that the products don't smell great but I guess I can deal with it. I like the taste of figs.


 
Which ones are not recommended for our hair types SP and why do we have to pay more?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I just got my order today from Guthy-Renker. When the mail woman came my little boy was taking a nap, so I quickly opened my box of products, read the instructions, and tried it on my hair. I used the sweet almond mint cleaning conditioner to wash and leave-in and the styling cream only. Right now my hair is about 85% dry and it feels really soft. I called the company to see what other products are offered but its only the sweet almond mint or the cucumber aloe with guthy-renker. *But the good new is that I can customize my auto-ship. So, if I use more of the conditioner I can substitute products and get two conditioners,styling cream, and re-moist treatment next time.* That means I will leave out the texture balm. I really like the free comb too because it's seamless.


 
Now this is awesome. What size is the trial size? Is it 6oz or 16oz and what size is the 90 day package? Anyone?


----------



## msa (Jul 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Which ones are not recommended for our hair types SP and why do we have to pay more?



The fig is recommended for our hair types because it's the most moisturizing. What she's talking about is one of the sites (i forget which one) has a sweet almond mint set for 30 dollars, which is a really good deal. But they only offer that particular one, not fig or anything else in that reduced price set. So, you have to pay more for the fig in comparison to that special priced set of sweet almond mint. I hope that makes sense. It really depends where you order from.



Aggie said:


> Now this is awesome. What size is the trial size? Is it 6oz or 16oz and what size is the 90 day package? Anyone?



I ordered the trial set for ethnic hair from www.chazdeanstore.com, instead of qvc or guthy renker or wherever. You get a 6oz lavendar, tea tree, and fig for 35 dollars. For me that was the best way to try things out first and see if I liked them.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

msa said:


> The fig is recommended for our hair types because it's the most moisturizing. What she's talking about is one of the sites (i forget which one) has a sweet almond mint set for 30 dollars, which is a really good deal. But they only offer that particular one, not fig or anything else in that reduced price set. So, you have to pay more for the fig in comparison to that special priced set of sweet almond mint. I hope that makes sense. It really depends where you order from.
> 
> *Thanks, yes this does make sense to me.*
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh I saw this set on amazon.com for the same price I think.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

I have an important question to ask, maybe a couple...because I want to try try just the conditioners and not all that other stuff that comes with the set. 

Is it necessary to use the entire set and why do you think so? 

If I do choose to use just the conditioner which is all I really want to use for co-washing and moisturizing but mostly for moisturizing, will there be a difference in how my hair turns out compared to using the entire line? 

The reason I'm asking is because I saw the conditioners and one or two oils being adverised by WEN on amazon.com but nothing else, not the re-moist mask or the balm, etc.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have an important question to ask, maybe a couple...because I want to try try just the conditioners and not all that other stuff that comes with the set.
> 
> Is it necessary to use the entire set and why do you think so?
> 
> ...



co-signing. I am still looking for a staple co for cw and this sounds promising.


----------



## msa (Jul 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have an important question to ask, maybe a couple...because I want to try try just the conditioners and not all that other stuff that comes with the set.
> 
> Is it necessary to use the entire set and why do you think so?
> 
> ...



Hey Aggie!

Now I'm not a WEN old head so this question may be better answered by Charmtresse, JN, or Coffee but I thought I'd give my opinion.

I really think that the way WEN was formulated you don't need anything else aside from the cleansing conditioners(CC). Even in the booklet and chaz's website, he makes it clear that you can use the CC as a leave-in and deep conditioner.

I think the other stuff (the oil, balm, mask, etc) is really just extra, and it's super expensive. The oils are something you could get yourself for way cheaper (and I'm sure you already have them cuz your stash is legendary). As far as the balm and the mask, they seem great but for the prices I don't feel that I will ever buy them, it's just too high for me.

So far, the CC is great for me by itself. My scalp feels clean and refreshed and my hair feels softer, moisturized, and stronger. I don't feel like I need the other products at all. Especially when I have a deep conditioner and leave-in that I already love. WEN is just the icing on the cake because it has my hair in a much better state than it was (and it's only been a week), which helps my other products work better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Hey Aggie!
> 
> Now I'm not a WEN old head so this question may be better answered by Charmtresse, JN, or Coffee but I thought I'd give my opinion.
> 
> ...




thanks so much for your post! do you mind me asking which one you find to be the most moisturizing for your hair?

tia,
tishee


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Hey Aggie!
> 
> Now I'm not a WEN old head so this question may be better answered by Charmtresse, JN, or Coffee but I thought I'd give my opinion.
> 
> ...



Good answer!!!! I've used the oil and loved it, however it is not necessary. It's basically WEN oil is just jojoba and EO's.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 21, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks so much for your post! do you mind me asking which one you find to be the most moisturizing for your hair?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



I know this was directed to MSA, However I find the lavender to be very moisturizing with a nice pleasant smell.  The fig is just as moisturizing but the smell is much like cherry cough syrup.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I know this was directed to MSA, However I find the lavender to be very moisturizing with a nice pleasant smell.  The fig is just as moisturizing but the smell is much like cherry cough syrup.



thanks charmtresse.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Hey Aggie!
> 
> Now I'm not a WEN old head so this question may be better answered by Charmtresse, JN, or Coffee but I thought I'd give my opinion.
> 
> ...


 


charmtreese said:


> Good answer!!!! I've used the oil and loved it, however it is not necessary. It's basically WEN oil is just jojoba and EO's.


 


charmtreese said:


> I know this was directed to MSA, However I find the lavender to be very moisturizing with a nice pleasant smell. The fig is just as moisturizing but the smell is much like cherry cough syrup.


 
Thanks a million msa and charmtreese. This is awesome news. Now I know that the conditioner alone is all I need and I  at your comment about my stash being legendary, because I really do have a lotttt of oils I can use. 

*charmtreese,* how do you use the oils, on your scalp or your hair or both?


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now this is awesome. What size is the trial size? Is it 6oz or 16oz and what size is the 90 day package? Anyone?



The intro package has a 12oz bottle. I dont know about the auto ship, I forgot to ask if it will be bigger next time.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have an important question to ask, maybe a couple...because I want to try try just the conditioners and not all that other stuff that comes with the set.
> 
> Is it necessary to use the entire set and why do you think so?
> 
> ...



So far I have used the condioner as a leave-in and the styling creme to air dry and I really like it. I dont have the oil but I plan on ordering that serparately. I like using products from the same line because I can see if its working together vs using a lot of different products.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 22, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Good answer!!!! I've used the oil and loved it, however it is not necessary. It's basically WEN oil is just jojoba and EO's.



I think I may try plain Jojoba oil. This morning after my hair was dry I used some vitika oil and it feel great. But being a PJ, I still want to try to lavender oil. I love the smell of lavender anyhow.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I think I may try plain Jojoba oil. This morning after my hair was dry I used some vitika oil and it feel great. But being a PJ, I still want to try to lavender oil. I love the smell of lavender anyhow.


 
I know you can use any oil, but I love the WEN oils.  I have the Fig & Lavender.


----------



## msa (Jul 22, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I know this was directed to MSA, However I find the lavender to be very moisturizing with a nice pleasant smell.  The fig is just as moisturizing but the smell is much like cherry cough syrup.




Hey Tishee,

I completely agree with Charmtresse. I think the lavendar might become my favorite. Even though the cherry cough syrup smell goes away when I rinse it out, I do like the lavender smell better. And that's a complete surprise to me because I dislike lavender in every other context. I do think the lavender is just as moisturizing as the fig.

HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> The intro package has a 12oz bottle. I dont know about the auto ship, I forgot to ask if it will be bigger next time.


 


krissyprissy said:


> So far I have used the condioner as a leave-in and the styling creme to air dry and I really like it. I dont have the oil but I plan on ordering that serparately. I like using products from the same line because I can see if its working together vs using a lot of different products.


 
Thanks for the responses krissyprissy. I think I'll just get the conditioners for now. I have a ton, and I do mean a ton of other oils I can use right now.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 22, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I think I may try plain Jojoba oil. This morning after my hair was dry I used some vitika oil and it feel great. But being a PJ, I still want to try to lavender oil. I love the smell of lavender anyhow.



Well, give it a try.  I promise, you won't be sorry.  While the oils are not necessary they are very nice!!! I was addicted to the fig oil for a while!


----------



## so1913 (Jul 22, 2008)

My order was shipped today, yay!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 23, 2008)

so1913 said:


> My order was shipped today, yay!!!


 
Hey, beautiful lady! 

My order shipped today as well! YIPPIEEEE 

I can't wait. I got the FIG conditioner, FIG creme and Lavender oil. I'm struggling with this NG. Still have a few more weeks to go before relaxing again...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 23, 2008)

so1913 said:


> My order was shipped today, yay!!!


 
Mine shipped on Friday...I think I may get it today or tomorrow. Just in time for my Thursday wash.


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Well, give it a try. I promise, you won't be sorry. While the oils are not necessary they are very nice!!! I was addicted to the fig oil for a while!


 
OT:  Charmtreese, your hair in your avatar is va va va vooom!   
You can see from the pic your hair has body and movement.  
You go girl!


----------



## AVE One (Jul 23, 2008)

I LOVE WEN!  Thank you ladies.  I could definitely tell the difference in my hair just after one use.  I only have used the fig but I will give the lavendar a try as well.  I love when I find products that work for me.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to purchase the 3 pack for Ethnic hair. Now are you ladies buying from Amazon or chaz dean's site.  $9.65 for shipping is a little high...


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2008)

MissVee said:


> I want to purchase the 3 pack for Ethnic hair. Now are you ladies buying from Amazon or chaz dean's site. $9.65 for shipping is a little high...


 
Actually when you buy from Amazon, you are buying from Chaz Dean's store...


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 23, 2008)

MissVee said:


> I want to purchase the 3 pack for Ethnic hair. Now are you ladies buying from Amazon or chaz dean's site.  $9.65 for shipping is a little high...



QVC has cheaper shipping.


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 23, 2008)

ok so i went back and forth for 16 DAYS about purchasing.  today i bit the bullet and bought the lavender one.  this better be good yall or im collecting $8 each from the initial pushers.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 23, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so i went back and forth for 16 DAYS about purchasing.  today i bit the bullet and bought the lavender one.  this better be good yall or im collecting $8 each from the initial pushers.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 23, 2008)

Awe gee wiz.  I'm using up my current conditioners as fast as I can so that I can start trying WEN.  You ladies ain't right, and you know it!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump Bump bump


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 24, 2008)

IT's day 3 since I used Wen Sweet Almond Mint and my hair is still soft . I cant wait to try some of the other flavors. Fig and Lavender is on my to-get-list.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 25, 2008)

Got my WEN last night
DC'ed with it
Officially in love!
I don't know why i didn't use it sooner
I knew Charmtreese would be right

I CAN RUN MY FINGERS THROUGH MY NEW GROWTH!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Got my WEN last night
> DC'ed with it
> Officially in love!
> I don't know why i didn't use it sooner
> ...



 

Ya'll aint' right, ya'll ain't right! 

I need to go and check his ingredients to see if I should keep drooling, or if I just need to back away slowly.


----------



## RZILYNT (Jul 25, 2008)

I want my hair to feel brand new too  Are you all purchasing the whole system or just the cleansing conditioner?

RZ~


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Got my WEN last night
> DC'ed with it
> Officially in love!
> I don't know why i didn't use it sooner
> ...


 

ANOTHER WEN Friend!  

  WEN is indeed a wonderful product! 

Which flavor are you usng LadyBeesrch?


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> IT's day 3 since I used Wen Sweet Almond Mint and my hair is still soft . I cant wait to try some of the other flavors. Fig and Lavender is on my to-get-list.


 
Nice!


----------



## tdwillis (Jul 25, 2008)

I used the Fig a couple of nights ago and I love it myself too. It is awesome! I went on the website and purchased the ethnic hair care set for $35. It will definitely become apart of my regime.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

Hrrrm. 

Does anyone have a link to the full ingredient list for all of his products?  I've worked my google magic, but all I'm seeming to find is the Sweet Almond stuff....


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ya'll aint' right, ya'll ain't right!
> 
> I need to go and check his ingredients to see if I should keep drooling, or if I just need to back away slowly.


 


RZILYNT said:


> I want my hair to feel brand new too  Are you all purchasing the whole system or just the cleansing conditioner?
> 
> RZ~


 
Come on in ladies!  the waters' fine!  

Just try it (I recommend the Fig or Lavender especially for the natural heads) and if you don't like it, I'll be happy to take it off your hands. 

You only need to buy the *Cleansing Conditioner *to start.  If you like it, then get the other products.


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

tdwillis said:


> I used the Fig a couple of nights ago and I love it myself too. It is awesome! I went on the website and purchased the ethnic hair care set for $35. It will definitely become apart of my regime.


 
WEN Friend!


----------



## RZILYNT (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrrm.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the full ingredient list for all of his products?  I've worked my google magic, but all I'm seeming to find is the Sweet Almond stuff....


 
I want to try it. I will order the Fig. I read one of the reviews on Amazon and it has amedithicone in it. But my hair is craving for something different. This product could be it!

I will let you all know how it works for me.

RZ~


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrrm.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the full ingredient list for all of his products?  I've worked my google magic, but all I'm seeming to find is the Sweet Almond stuff....


 
*FIG*
Water, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Wild Cherry Fruit Extract, Fig Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alochol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Hydrolyze Wheat Protein, Polysorbate 60, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Menthol, Sweet Almond Oil, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Methlisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Essential Oils. 

*LAVENDER*
Water, Organic Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Cucumber Fruit Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Lavender Oil, Lavender Extract, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Witch Hazel, Ceteareth-20, Sweet Almond Oil, Menthol, Avocado Oil, 
PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride,  Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

january noir said:


> *FIG*
> Water, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Wild Cherry Fruit Extract, Fig Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alochol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Hydrolyze Wheat Protein, Polysorbate 60, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Menthol, Sweet Almond Oil, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Methlisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Essential Oils.
> 
> *LAVENDER*
> ...



 

Thank you JN!!! 

Okay, it looks like they all haves cones in it - low on the list, but still..... :scratchch Hrmmmm. I might have to try one of those combo packs....


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Thank you JN!!!
> 
> Okay, it looks like they all haves cones in it - low on the list, but still..... :scratchch Hrmmmm. I might have to try one of those combo packs....


 
Just for you JustKiya! 
I love the stuff, but my hair isn't as thick and lush as yours


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

january noir said:


> Just for you JustKiya!
> I love the stuff, but my hair isn't as thick and lush as yours



 It'll get there, it'll get there.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are the emails I wrote to chaz dean studios last October regarding Cones in their products: 

-----Original Message-----
From: Angela Pernell <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, 8 Oct 2007 12:15 pm
Subject: Product Build-up

   I have type 4a/b hair and I've been using the WEN fig cleansing conditioner and Sweet almond mint styling creme for the past month or so.  I adore both products very much, but I do have some concern with build-up because of the silicones in the products. Do you suggest I clarify when using these products if so how often?  I normally use Shikakai bar soap to remove any build up since my hair can not tolerate shampoo even "natural" shampoos tend to strip my hair of moisture. 

My routine is as follows:

Shampoo once a week with Wen fig, roller set and use a bit of Wen fig in a water bottle to keep hair wet while setting.  Once dry I apply a dab of Wen fig and Wen Sweet Almond Mint Styling Creme throughout the length of my hair and  along the edges of my hair for added moisture. I have not noticed any adverse effects or product build-up as of yet, but I would greatly appreciate your opinion in regards to clarifying. 

BTW:  I will be going home for lunch on the 10th to watch QVC and place my order.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!

Angela Pernell
WEN FAN


*[email protected]* wrote:
   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hello Angela!

Luckily, our products do not have any silicones in them. Nor are they simply like any regular "natural shampoo". Our products, in fact, are not like shampoo at all! If you are using enough of the cleansing conditioner when you cleanse, it should remove any and all build-up because of its cleansing components. Regardless, if you are not using any other products, and are exclusively Chaz Dean, you should not get build-up either! If I may ask, what is type 4a/b hair? Hope to hear from you soon so that I may further assist you!
[/FONT]   

    Thank you so much for your interest in the WEN by Chaz Dean product line! Feel free to email back with  any additional questions or call 323.467.6444 to speak to one of our representatives. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Many Blessings,
CHAZ DEAN STUDIO.
 -----Original Message-----
From: Angela Pernell <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, 10 Oct 2007 2:57 pm
Subject: Re: Product Build-up

         Thanks for the swift reply.  

    According to the label on my bottle and the chaz dean website the cleansing conditioner contains _Amodimethicone _a non water soluble silicone and the styling creme contains a bit more silicone's: Cyclomethicone,  Dimethicone, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone. 

    Silicone's really don't bother me, however I wanted to use this line exclusively and even though I have not experienced build-up as of yet, I wanted to be proactive in addressing this before a problem occurred.  

    Type 4A/b hair is tightly coiled hair that when stretched, has a mixture of "S" and "Z" patterns. (ie ethnic hair). 

    BTW: Today I purchased more of the fig conditioner,  styling creme and fig oil. I cant wait for all my goodies to arrive. 

Thanks again for all of your help

From:"[email protected]" <[email protected]>
                 Add sender to Contacts 

                               To:         
[email protected]


                            [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hello again!

Many of our ingredients, including the ones ending in "cone", as listed on the website and on the back of the bottle are actually derived from plants. Everything else that is included is at such a low volume (think one hundredths of a percent!) just to give you an idea. There should not be any build-up at all, but be sure to use a MINIMUM of 45 pumps when you cleanse your hair. Curly hair, especially the type you described, needs as much moisture as it can get! The more product you use when cleansing, the better!
[/FONT]


  Thank you so much for your interest in the WEN by Chaz Dean product line! Feel free to email back with any additional questions or call 323.467.6444 to speak to one of our representatives. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Many Blessings,
CHAZ DEAN STUDIO.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 25, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Got my WEN last night
> DC'ed with it
> Officially in love!
> I don't know why i didn't use it sooner
> ...



Im soo happy you like it!!!! Yayyyyy another WEN friend!!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Here are the emails I wrote to chaz dean studios last October regarding Cones in their products:
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Angela Pernell <[email protected]>
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing Charmtreese!     I use 40-50 pumps usually.
She didn't know what 4A/4B hair was


----------



## so1913 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm itching to get back in town to see if my package came!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone else laugh when they read "pumps" 


Also, I was going to wait to say this but I think i'll jump the gun a bit.

The Wen system seemed to fall right into place after about a week of use.  My hair is EXTREMELY soft and moisturized feeling.  I just don't know how else to describe it.  I did do a dc with my pantene relaxed and natchal mask so maybe that had something to do with it, but i'm not trying to take away from the Wen.  In conjunction with the dc treatment my hair is feeling like butter and it hasn't felt like this in a long time (if ever).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Does anyone else laugh when they read "pumps"



Yep.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 27, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Yep.


Great (or perverted) minds think alike


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 27, 2008)

I knooooooooow


----------



## bbdgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

I used the WEN FIG cleanser for the first time yesterday and it is really interesting.  I used about 50 pumps, massaged and combed thru my hair.  It is very gentle on the hair and tingling to the scalp.  It actually cleaned my hair, I am so surprised.  I know, I know I read of alot  of rave reviews here and on QVC.com where I made my purchase.  I have to say that this is a keeper and will remain in the rotation.


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Does anyone else laugh when they read "pumps"
> 
> 
> Also, I was going to wait to say this but I think i'll jump the gun a bit.
> ...


 
 Just wait...your hair will blossom even more with repeated use.



bbdgirl said:


> I used the WEN FIG cleanser for the first time yesterday and it is really interesting. I used about 50 pumps, massaged and combed thru my hair. It is very gentle on the hair and tingling to the scalp. It actually cleaned my hair, I am so surprised. I know, I know I read of alot of rave reviews here and on QVC.com where I made my purchase. I have to say that this is a keeper and will remain in the rotation.


 
I'm happy for you! Trust us WEN lovers, your hair will improve even more with repeated use.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2008)

I so want to try this line and plan on doing so in September(I *MUST* use what I have first before purchasing anything else haircare related or I won't hear the last of it from my dh).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Does anyone else laugh when they read "pumps"
> 
> 
> Also, I was going to wait to say this but I think i'll jump the gun a bit.
> ...


I've been watching this thread with one eye....to see if your natural hair would like this stuff. The only part of my reggie that I'm not happy with is the Poo part of my hair care routine....AO shampoos are not working for me, they dry me out... I have a house full of SLS shampoos that I am going to have to give away just to make room in my closet. (I have hair products like Kimora has shoes, it's crazy - I'm ready to clean out) I would love to find one something that works for me and stick with that thing. 

Co-washes are okay but they don't seem to get my scalp clean that well.  I want be able to get my scalp nice and clean without drying out my natural hair.  I tried Baking soda a couple of times, but perhaps I don't know how I should be using them because it was good for my scalp but it still seemed to leave my hair feeling stripped.

This Wen stuff is really intriguing. Now that you say your hair is happy I am on the ledge thinking of ordering....:scratchch


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to try WEN, but I'm not sure which one to try.

Any suggestions? 

I'm 4a/b natural and my hair craves moisture. I primarily cw and do ayurvedic rinses. Just started using Aubrey Organics for my shampoos.

Is there a rule as to which forumula works best for specific hair types?


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I've been watching this thread with one eye....to see if your natural hair would like this stuff. The only part of my reggie that I'm not happy with is the Poo part of my hair care routine....AO shampoos are not working for me, they dry me out... I have a house full of SLS shampoos that I am going to have to give away just to make room in my closet. (I have hair products like Kimora has shoes, it's crazy - I'm ready to clean out) I would love to find one something that works for me and stick with that thing.
> 
> Co-washes are okay but they don't seem to get my scalp clean that well. I want be able to get my scalp nice and clean without drying out my natural hair. I tried Baking soda a couple of times, but perhaps I don't know how I should be using them because it was good for my scalp but it still seemed to leave my hair feeling stripped.
> 
> This Wen stuff is really intriguing. Now that you say your hair is happy I am on the ledge thinking of ordering....:scratchch


 
You've tried the rest, now try the best, in my opinion!  I'm not natural AJJ, but I really think this product works for most people.  If you don't like it, I'll take it off your hands (if it's Fig or Lavender!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 27, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so i went back and forth for 16 DAYS about purchasing. today i bit the bullet and bought the lavender one. this better be good yall or im collecting $8 each from the initial pushers.


Please let us know how this turned out for you! LOL and I hope it works out well for the OP's sake!! 



GoldenBreeze said:


> Awe gee wiz. I'm using up my current conditioners as fast as I can so that I can start trying WEN. You ladies ain't right, and you know it!


They are just totally wrong aren't they....knowing us PJs are out here lurking... 


JustKiya said:


> Ya'll aint' right, ya'll ain't right!
> 
> I need to go and check his ingredients to see if I should keep drooling, or if I just need to back away slowly.


 Kiya I was  too but their noise about this stuff got through anyway!!!



january noir said:


> Come on in ladies! the waters' fine!
> 
> Just try it (I recommend the Fig or Lavender especially for the natural heads) and if you don't like it, I'll be happy to take it off your hands.
> 
> You only need to buy the *Cleansing Conditioner *to start. If you like it, then get the other products.


I'm glad you posted this because I was just about to ask which products seem best for natural hair!



RZILYNT said:


> I want to try it. I will order the Fig. I read one of the reviews on Amazon and it has amedithicone in it. But my hair is craving for something different. This product could be it!
> 
> I will let you all know how it works for me.
> 
> RZ~


Please be sure to come back and post, the more reviews the better!   I have not read the entire thread but what I have seen so far:  most people fall instantly in love with the product and then others fall in love after a week's use.


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2008)

yodie said:


> I'd like to try WEN, but I'm not sure which one to try.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


 
It's Fig or Lavender for us...  I haven't tried the others, though some ladies report success with the Sweet Almond Mint.  There is also Aloe and Cucumber.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been out of town so my hair has really taken a beating (sun, swimming, etc.). I had to resort to using other peoples' products that I wouldn't choose for my hair.   I am just now getting home and I can't wait to use my fig tonight...it's just what the doctor ordered.  My hair really needs some intensive care.  I am so glad I bought this.


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> It's Fig or Lavender for us... I haven't tried the others, though some ladies report success with the Sweet Almond Mint. There is also Aloe and Cucumber.


 
Thanks JN

I'll probably order the fig.


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2008)

yodie said:


> I'd like to try WEN, but I'm not sure which one to try.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


 


ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I've been out of town so my hair has really taken a beating (sun, swimming, etc.). I had to resort to using other peoples' products that I wouldn't choose for my hair. I am just now getting home and I can't wait to use my fig tonight...it's just what the doctor ordered. My hair really needs some intensive care. I am so glad I bought this.


 
  Your WEN is going to feel extra special to you tonight!  Glad you had fun in the sun though!  Enjoy yourself Chica!


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2008)

yodie said:


> Thanks JN
> 
> I'll probably order the fig.


 
You're welcome Yodie


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 27, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I've been watching this thread with one eye....to see if your natural hair would like this stuff. The only part of my reggie that I'm not happy with is the Poo part of my hair care routine....AO shampoos are not working for me, they dry me out... I have a house full of SLS shampoos that I am going to have to give away just to make room in my closet. (I have hair products like Kimora has shoes, it's crazy - I'm ready to clean out) I would love to find one something that works for me and stick with that thing.
> 
> Co-washes are okay but they don't seem to get my scalp clean that well. I want be able to get my scalp nice and clean without drying out my natural hair. I tried Baking soda a couple of times, but perhaps I don't know how I should be using them because it was good for my scalp but it still seemed to leave my hair feeling stripped.
> 
> This Wen stuff is really intriguing. Now that you say your hair is happy I am on the ledge thinking of ordering....:scratchch


 
My hair is soooo soft now after using this AtlJJ, I promise   I would say use it for about 2 weeks or so, and if you don't like it return it.  And like you, almost EVERYTHING dries my hair out.

My 3 staples are now:

Pantened Relaxed and Natchal Mask
Wen Fig
Burts Bees baby shampoo
Herbal Essence LTR Conditioner
Sunsilk Frizz leave in stuff (I forgot the name )


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 27, 2008)

Please help, anyone experience hair shedding from the Wen Fig?  if so why would it cause hair shedding.  The product does make my hair feel great but  I think I may have to use it less and alternate between Wen and an Indian soap bar that I used to use.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> Please help, anyone experience hair shedding from the Wen Fig?  if so why would it cause hair shedding.  The product does make my hair feel great but  I think I may have to use it less and alternate between Wen and an Indian soap bar that I used to use.



Yeah, I did! I mentioned it in another post not sure if it was this thread or not.  I no longer use the fig (unless it's a couple of pumps in my water bottle), the tea tree and lavender work best for me.  The tea tree really gets your scalp in great conditioner and the lavender is ubber moisturizing.  These two together are an awesome combo.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 27, 2008)

ty for the suggestion!  I really don't want to give up the wen.  I will give the lavender a try


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> ty for the suggestion!  I really don't want to give up the wen.  I will give the lavender a try



No, please don't give up the WEN!!!

Use the fig in your water bottle with or without oil and it's a great spray moisturizer, I use this while rollersetting! It does not cause shedding for me when used this way.  

I think you will really like the lavender, it's very moisturizing and it also has a pleasant  sent!


----------



## so1913 (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoo hoo!!! My package arrived today   Will try it out in the morning...


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> My hair is soooo soft now after using this AtlJJ, I promise   I would say use it for about 2 weeks or so, and if you don't like it return it.  *And like you, almost EVERYTHING dries my hair out.*
> 
> My 3 staples are now:
> 
> ...



my hair is like this too. After I have tried my giovanni and shescentit products, I will order the ethnic 3 pack and see how it works for my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 28, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Yeah, I did! I mentioned it in another post not sure if it was this thread or not. I no longer use the fig (unless it's a couple of pumps in my water bottle), the tea tree and lavender work best for me. The tea tree really gets your scalp in great conditioner and the lavender is ubber moisturizing. These two together are an awesome combo.


Good tip, because my scalp is picky...it likes to be clean and I know that tea tree will do the trick for me every time! My hair on the other hand does not want to be stripped. It makes sense to use a combo,


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> My hair is soooo soft now after using this AtlJJ, I promise  I would say use it for about 2 weeks or so, and if you don't like it return it. And like you, almost EVERYTHING dries my hair out.
> 
> My 3 staples are now:
> 
> ...


Well alright then because you were not too impressed at first  Now I'm impressed


----------



## Coffee (Jul 28, 2008)

JN I had a WEN relaspe last week. I wasn't able to do my 2x weekly routine, cause hubby and I were out cruising to the Bahamas! I'm going to make up for it this week though!  I did use Ojon condish, since I had a small container of it. I don't know if it was the Bahama/Florida humidity, but my hair felt pretty good after using it. Not to fear, I'm not letting my WEN get away from me....ever!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 28, 2008)

Opps double post!


----------



## so1913 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm, I think the fig fragrance may take some getting used to erplexed, but I will give it a try in the morning!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 28, 2008)

GOT MY WEN PACKAGE TODAY!! :woohoo2::woohoo2:

Can't wait to use it tomorrow night after the gym!! :woohoo:


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Whoo hoo!!! My package arrived today  Will try it out in the morning...


 
I got mine yesterday too! I'm excited to try it out. The tea tree was so strong that I could smell it through the box! I thought some had spilled but the bottles were intact. Now I'm scurred.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 29, 2008)

daephae said:


> I got mine yesterday too! I'm excited to try it out. The tea tree was so strong that I could smell it through the box! I thought some had spilled but the bottles were intact. Now I'm scurred.




I was too lazy to drag myself out the bed early enough to cw this morning, lol, so I just used the oil.  I notice just by sniffing the bottle the that scent is lighter in the conditioner than the oil.  I did try the oil, while it was very strong at first, I find that it lightens up a little and not as "loud" as I initially thought.  It doesn't smell bad...just appeared to be strong.  I haven't seen the scent as a big complaint yet among the users, so maybe it's not as strong on the hair as it seems bottled up.  I'm still anxious to use it, I never used pure jojoba oil before, it's actually very light and nice!

I had my friend (relaxed who I'm trying to help get her hair back in shape) order some late friday night and her package arrived yesterday as well!  Now THAT'S quick!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

so1913 said:


> I was too lazy to drag myself out the bed early enough to cw this morning, lol, so I just used the oil. I notice just by sniffing the bottle the that scent is lighter in the conditioner than the oil. I did try the oil, while it was very strong at first, I find that it lightens up a little and not as "loud" as I initially thought. It doesn't smell bad...just appeared to be strong. I haven't seen the scent as a big complaint yet among the users, so maybe it's not as strong on the hair as it seems bottled up. I'm still anxious to use it, I never used pure jojoba oil before, it's actually very light and nice!


 
Oh ok...yeah, from the reviews I've read the smell does go away after your hair dries.


----------



## KPH (Jul 29, 2008)

I suggest clarifying before you use your WEN so you can get all the goodness it has.  I made a mistake and didn't and then last week, i clarified and WEN'd and my hair starting singing and it felt sooooooooooooooooooooooo gooooooooood.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 29, 2008)

KPH said:


> I suggest clarifying before you use your WEN so you can get all the goodness it has.  I made a mistake and didn't and then last week, i clarified and WEN'd and my hair starting singing and it felt sooooooooooooooooooooooo gooooooooood.



Hmmm...gotta find a natural clarifier...really trying to limit my shampoo usage.  Maybe a vinegar rinse  with herbal infusion (since I have all these loose herbs to use up, lol).  Maybe a baking soda one?  I'll figure it out, lol.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Hmmm...gotta find a natural clarifier...really trying to limit my shampoo usage.  Maybe a vinegar rinse  with herbal infusion (since I have all these loose herbs to use up, lol).  Maybe a baking soda one?  I'll figure it out, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



 

Vinegar does not clarify. Baking soda will clarify most products, assuming there isn't a lot of silicone buildup - that'll require a proper shampoo.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Vinegar does not clarify. Baking soda will clarify most products, assuming there isn't a lot of silicone buildup - that'll require a proper shampoo.



Really?  I thought I've read/heard that it gently helps remove oil and build up as well as quite a few other benefits.  Either way, I'll probably incorporate the rinse since I need to use up the herbs in some way, lol.  I will give baking soda a shot, I don't think I have a build up problem.

Thanks!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Really?  I thought I've read/heard that it gently helps remove oil and build up as well as quite a few other benefits.  Either way, I'll probably incorporate the rinse since I need to use up the herbs in some way, lol.  I will give baking soda a shot, I don't think I have a build up problem.
> 
> Thanks!



Oils, yes. Dirt, yes. But I consider that cleaning, not clarifying, ya know? It'll remove butters, etc, but any stubborn products - not so much.


----------



## nnmiles (Jul 29, 2008)

Ladies, I got my Wen Fig cleansing conditioner in the mail today.  And yes I tried it right away.  The smell is overwhelming, but I love it, it tingles in my scalp and really just makes me feel like I've been to a spa to have a hair treatment on my scalp.  And yes my hair is so soft.  I love it.  Thanks for all the wonderful reviews because I would have never tried it if it weren't for LHCf ladies.  
Nat


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 29, 2008)

nnmiles said:


> Ladies, I got my Wen Fig cleansing conditioner in the mail today.  And yes I tried it right away.  The smell is overwhelming, but I love it, it tingles in my scalp and really just makes me feel like I've been to a spa to have a hair treatment on my scalp.  And yes my hair is so soft.  I love it.  Thanks for all the wonderful reviews because I would have never tried it if it weren't for LHCf ladies.
> Nat



this is great to hear. I have it on my to buy list for next month.


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 29, 2008)

i just got my lavender today!! yall know i was pressed for this bad boy cause i had it delivered to my job.  my postal people suck major monkey balls and i wasn't waiting till sat to go pick it up.  ok so im sitting here at work staring at the box.  so i open it up and smell it.  OMG that smell is skrong!! and nothing like what i was anticipating.  smells kinda menthol-y.  not really feeling that.  i done gotten spoiled by the aromatic goodness of my other conditioners.  all that can be forgiven if it makes my hair feel like goodness incarnate.  now im debating if i should go home and test it out tonight or wait until tomorrow's cowash.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 30, 2008)

I just got my Fig in the mail yesterday from QVC. I used it in my hair last night, finished with a small amount as a leave-in, with a little of the styling creme and my hair feels really good and soft today. I also have the Sweet Almond Mint too. The Sweet Almond Mint is more bodifing and the Fig is more moisturizing but I like both. Lavender is next on my list. I'm an official Wen girl now


----------



## so1913 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, so I FINALLY used my products this morning and I was definitely pleased.  I loved how thick the conditioner was and the cooling/refreshing feeling it gave my hair.  My hair felt clean after rinsing and soft.  Also the scent is not bad at all, for both conditioner and the oil.  It faded considerably.  

I only used one pump of the conditioner and one squirt of the oil for leave in to start with, but I think my hair could stand to handle a little more.  Can't wait to see the effects after repeated usage.


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 31, 2008)

ok so i was finna be P-Oed.  I was so pressed to use it the next morning for my co wash.  I used it (i was amped at how thick the conditioner is) but i put it on my hair and it felt real gunky.  like gross.  my hair did not feel clean and there wasn't much slippage.  half way through the day i realized (yes I had been thinking about it all day cause i was pissed off).  I had ojon on my hair from the night before as a pre-poo and realized i hadn't washed it off.  so this morning i actually washed my hair before i used it and it felt completely different!!  that menthol-y smell was burning the hairs out my nose but i absolutely ADORED the tingly feeling on my scalp.  and washing that bad boy out my hair had it feeling like straight butta.  i haven't tried using it as a leave in cause of the methol smell but im enjoying it.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jul 31, 2008)

nnmiles said:


> Ladies, I got my Wen Fig cleansing conditioner in the mail today. * And yes I tried it right away.  The smell is overwhelming, but I love it, it tingles in my scalp and really just makes me feel like I've been to a spa to have a hair treatment on my scalp.  And yes my hair is so soft.  I love it. * Thanks for all the wonderful reviews because I would have never tried it if it weren't for LHCf ladies.
> Nat


   Arrrgghhh!!!!!!  I JUST ordered it!  I wanted to hold off but couldn't help myself!


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so i was finna be P-Oed. I was so pressed to use it the next morning for my co wash. I used it (i was amped at how thick the conditioner is) but i put it on my hair and it felt real gunky. like gross. my hair did not feel clean and there wasn't much slippage. half way through the day i realized (yes I had been thinking about it all day cause i was pissed off). I had ojon on my hair from the night before as a pre-poo and realized i hadn't washed it off. so this morning i actually washed my hair before i used it and it felt completely different!! that menthol-y smell was burning the hairs out my nose but i absolutely ADORED the tingly feeling on my scalp. and washing that bad boy out my hair had it feeling like straight butta. i *haven't tried using it as a leave in cause of the methol smell but im enjoying it*.


 
The scent goes away as the hair dries and for most people using WEN, you come to love the scent.  At least it happened to me.  I love using it as a leave-in with the oil.   It's top shelf!


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY used my products this morning and I was definitely pleased. I loved how thick the conditioner was and the cooling/refreshing feeling it gave my hair. My hair felt clean after rinsing and soft. Also the scent is not bad at all, for both conditioner and the oil. It faded considerably.
> 
> I only used one pump of the conditioner and one squirt of the oil for leave in to start with, but I think my hair could stand to handle a little more. Can't wait to see the effects after repeated usage.


 
Great!    I know you are going to need more than one pump of the CC and oil as a leave-in.  

I use 3-4 pumps with a 1/2 a dropper-ful of the oil or more and I have .25 the amount of hair you have!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 31, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so i was finna be P-Oed.  I was so pressed to use it the next morning for my co wash.  I used it (i was amped at how thick the conditioner is) but i put it on my hair and it felt real gunky.  like gross.  my hair did not feel clean and there wasn't much slippage.  half way through the day i realized (yes I had been thinking about it all day cause i was pissed off).  I had ojon on my hair from the night before as a pre-poo and realized i hadn't washed it off.  so this morning i actually washed my hair before i used it and it felt completely different!!  that menthol-y smell was burning the hairs out my nose but i absolutely ADORED the tingly feeling on my scalp.  and washing that bad boy out my hair had it feeling like straight butta.  i haven't tried using it as a leave in cause of the methol smell but im enjoying it.



I use Ojon Restorative treatment as a daily leave-in and only WEN 1-2 X's a week.  What I do is Rinse for like a minute before I apply WEN.  The directions also suggest that you rinse before applying the product to your hair.


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2008)

I am just about finished with my Fig (16oz) and have 3/4 of the Lavender left so I just ordered another Fig.  I also broke down and bought the Texture Balm.  I thought it might be good for Wash 'n' Goes.


Just sharing a personal observation...
My hair *stays* wet....  

Before LHCF I got my hair done maybe 1x week or 2x a month (by my hairstylist).   But now, since I do my own hair (except for touchups) I *live* in the shower.  

I am always doing something with my hair, even if it's just wetting it, 7 days a week and some days it's 2x a day (especially when I reach 6-7 weeks post relaxer).

Oh, I wear protective styles daily... except for special ocassions.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 2, 2008)

BUMP! Any more Wen reviews?


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> BUMP! Any more Wen reviews?


 
I was wondering the same thing krissyprissy!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

Yall know I was the BIGGEST critic because nothing ever works for my hair.  But the Wen Fig is the truth.  My hair STAYS soft. I am not kidding.  And I got some rough stuff.  Old Wen heads should I try the Lavendar next time?  I am going to be done with my 320z bottle in about 2 weeks.  I will only try the lavendar if it is as moisturizing as the fig.  

My only 1 dislike about this product is the price and how long it lasts.  I am trying to stick to cowashing every other day to save my bottle because it's pricey for me.  But man, the softness and conditioning I get is incredible.  They need to make bigger bottles....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall know I was the BIGGEST critic because nothing ever works for my hair.  But the Wen Fig is the truth.  My hair STAYS soft. I am not kidding.  And I got some rough stuff.  Old Wen heads should I try the Lavendar next time?  I am going to be done with my 320z bottle in about 2 weeks.  I will only try the lavendar if it is as moisturizing as the fig.
> 
> My only 1 dislike about this product is the price and how long it lasts.  I am trying to stick to cowashing every other day to save my bottle because it's pricey for me.  But man, the softness and conditioning I get is incredible.  They need to make bigger bottles....



I was waiting on your review. I have some but I haven't used it yet


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

Yall they sell a gallon for $186 

I will have to stick to the fig because on qvc it's $45 for 32oz but they don't sell the lavendar.  The lavendar direct from chaz is $52.


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall know I was the BIGGEST critic because nothing ever works for my hair. But the Wen Fig is the truth. My hair STAYS soft. I am not kidding. And I got some rough stuff. Old Wen heads should I try the Lavendar next time? I am going to be done with my 320z bottle in about 2 weeks. I will only try the lavendar if it is as moisturizing as the fig.
> 
> My only 1 dislike about this product is the price and how long it lasts. I am trying to stick to cowashing every other day to save my bottle because it's pricey for me. But man, the softness and conditioning I get is incredible. They need to make bigger bottles....


 
 Thanks for coming in Fabulousity!  I was wondering about you most of all!   

I think everyone has their favorites and my personal favorite is the Fig also.   I like the Lavender as well and use both, but if I could only choose one, I'd go with Fig. You are right about the price, but you know it costs to be beautiful! :wink   They do have the gallon size...  It's $186.

I was thinking about treating myself to the gallon size when I get my Homestead Rebate in a few months.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I was waiting on your review. I have some but I haven't used it yet


 
ATLJJ was waiting on my review too   I spoke on it a couple of pages back.

Gym it is THE BEST thing that has happened for my hair (besides the pantene masks you found for us).  It did take about 2 weeks of cowashing for my hair to feel completely different.  Give it about 2 weeks, you probably won't need as much time.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Thanks for coming in Fabulousity! I was wondering about you most of all!
> 
> I think everyone has their favorites and my personal favorite is the Fig also. I like the Lavender as well and use both, but if I could only choose one, I'd go with Fig. You are right about the price, *but you know it costs to be beautiful!* :wink They do have the gallon size... It's $186.
> 
> I was thinking about treating myself to the gallon size when I get my Homestead Rebate in a few months.


 

Who are you telling?!?!  Men just don't know 

You are going for the gallon?  Do the darn thing JN!!  You are going to be in heaven for a long time


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall they sell a gallon for $186
> 
> I will have to stick to the fig because on qvc it's $45 for 32oz but they don't sell the lavendar. The lavendar direct from chaz is $52.


 
QVC is cheaper than Chaz's site?    I will be ordering a 32oz from there then!  Dang it!  I just bought a 16oz from Chaz's site on Friday.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> QVC is cheaper than Chaz's site?  I will be ordering a 32oz from there then! Dang it! I just bought a 16oz from Chaz's site on Friday.


I *think* the 16oz'ers are the same.  $28 bucks right?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> ATLJJ was waiting on my review too   I spoke on it a couple of pages back.
> 
> Gym it is *THE BEST thing that has happened for my hair *(besides the pantene masks you found for us).  It did take about 2 weeks of cowashing for my hair to feel completely different.  Give it about 2 weeks, you probably won't need as much time.



See, you know you ain't right for that


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall they sell a gallon for $186
> 
> I will have to stick to the fig because on qvc it's $45 for 32oz but they don't sell the lavendar. The lavendar direct from chaz is $52.


 


Fabulousity said:


> I *think* the 16oz'ers are the same. $28 bucks right?


 
  You are correct.  The 16oz'er are $28.


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> See, you know you ain't right for that


 
Come on Gym!  We're waiting for you...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Come on Gym!  We're waiting for you...



 What if I get addicted to this stuff? My hair seems to love the high priced stuff.....high maintence *****


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> What if I get addicted to this stuff? My hair seems to love the high priced stuff.....high maintence *****


 
Trust me you WILL get addicted...   So start banking dem pennies and watching for loose change along sidewalks and roadways.   

I need a new dishwasher and here I am scheming on how to get the 32oz size from QVC .


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Trust me you WILL get addicted...   So start banking dem pennies and watching for loose change along sidewalks and roadways.
> 
> I need a new dishwasher and here I am scheming on how to get the 32oz size from QVC .



 Good thing I don't have a clothing addiction. I would be in trouble. Looks like I will be asking for hair products for christmas


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I *think* the 16oz'ers are the same.  $28 bucks right?



The 16oz is cheaper on QVC too for $26.00 and the shipping is around $5.00 compared to $9.00 on the Chaz dean site. I'm sticking with QVC for now.


----------



## robot. (Aug 2, 2008)

i was just about to start looking for reviews. so ya'll say QVC has it? my mom stays on that channel. hm...
-sees price- oh heck naw... maybe in a few years when i'll have some hair that i need to spend nearly 80 bucks on.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Come on Gym! We're waiting for you...


 
Instead of the Stepford Wives, we are now the Stepford Wen's  I like that and I think i'll call myself such going forward


----------



## BrownBetty (Aug 2, 2008)

I have yet to order Wen.  I returned the real control poo and con, so maybe I will use that money for Wen.  So many products so little hair.


----------



## Toy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone My Name is Toy,and I am Addicted to the wen Lavendar,I ordered the 3 deal,tea tree,fig,and Lavendar I have yet to try the others 
it made my hair soft instantly and easy to detangle,first use that is a keeper


----------



## BrownBetty (Aug 2, 2008)

toy said:


> Hello Everyone My Name is Toy,and I am Addicted to the wen Lavendar,I ordered the 3 deal,tea tree,fig,and Lavendar I have yet to try the others
> it made my hair soft instantly and easy to detangle,first use that is a keeper



Where did you get it?


----------



## Toy (Aug 2, 2008)

MissVee,I ordered it from Qvc.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2008)

I got the gallon of the lavender WEN a while ago and it is worth every penny!  I suggest that all of the WEN friends pick themselves up a gallon and just get it over with!! Yes, I  need a new furnace...but it ain't cold outside yet!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I got the gallon of the lavender WEN a while ago and it is worth every penny!  I suggest that all of the WEN friends pick themselves up a gallon and just get it over with!! Yes, I  need a new furnace...but it ain't cold outside yet!



  Who needs heat when they look hot


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Who needs heat when they look hot



I may have to take me and my WEN to my parents house this winter!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I may have to take me and my WEN to my parents house this winter!!!!



Maybe your sexy hair will stop some big strapping Strong man to help you with your bags

Seriously though, I might not try mine, I am afraid.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Maybe your sexy hair will stop some big strapping Strong man to help you with your bags
> 
> *Seriously though, I might not try mine, I am afraid*.


 
Why come Gym???  

Hey, you are one of our ingredientologists here.  Does everything look on the up and up with the ingredients for the Wen?  I'm not slowly perming my hair am I?? 


I want that gallon jug yo!!!!  I'll have to request donations or maybe come up with a miracle growth product to sell you guys


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

Why was this thread never rated after all the stuff we do rate.  I gave it 5 starrahs!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Why come Gym???
> 
> Hey, you are one of our ingredientologists here.  Does everything look on the up and up with the ingredients for the Wen?  I'm not slowly perming my hair am I??
> 
> ...



I am just afraid that I will get addicted and be sad and depressed if I can't afford it anymore. With the rising price of other stuff, I can't afford to get hooked on this. One the other hand, this product is a true multitasker so erplexed 

I am telling you, between gas, hormone free chicken, school, and hair products, I feel like I need to go


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am just afraid that I will get addicted and be sad and depressed if I can't afford it anymore. With the rising price of other stuff, I can't afford to get hooked on this. One the other hand, this product is a true multitasker so erplexed
> 
> I am telling you, between gas, hormone free chicken, school, and hair products, I feel like I need to go


 
I feel you no doubt.  This is why I try not to cowash every day.  My last cowash was on Thursday night.  I have been wearing a twistout since Friday.  I will probably cowash again on Sunday or Monday.  I mean, sometimes I do co wash everyday, but i'm trying to stretch them out when I can.  I think you should use that one bottle and use it for a full week just to make sure it will work for you and then after that alternate with your cheapie condish or stretch out the cowashes if you can so you can make that bottle last more than a month.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I feel you no doubt.  This is why I try not to cowash every day.  My last cowash was on Thursday night.  I have been wearing a twistout since Friday.  I will probably cowash again on Sunday or Monday.  I mean, sometimes I do co wash everyday, but i'm trying to stretch them out when I can.  I think you should use that one bottle and use it for a full week just to make sure it will work for you and then after that alternate with your cheapie condish or stretch out the cowashes if you can so you can make that bottle last more than a month.



I think that is what I will do. My fall semester is packed. I will be up to my neck in school and related activites so I won't have time to obsess over my hair like I usually do. A product that can help me simplify my life and help me retain length is what I need. If I do end up loving it, I will just ask for a gallon of it for christmas.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am just afraid that I will get addicted and be sad and depressed if I can't afford it anymore. With the rising price of other stuff, I can't afford to get hooked on this. One the other hand, this product is a true multitasker so erplexed
> 
> I am telling you, between gas, hormone free chicken, school, and hair products, I feel like I need to go



"Now welcoming to the stage GYMFREAK"

That is the funniest smiley ever...at least youll have some fab hair to swing around that pole!!!

STOP BEING CHICKEN AND CRACK THAT BOTTLE OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> "Now welcoming to the stage GYMFREAK"
> 
> That is the funniest smiley ever...at least youll have some fab hair to swing around that pole!!!
> 
> STOP BEING CHICKEN AND CRACK THAT BOTTLE OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Men like hair don't they *dusts off heels* 

Okay okay, I'll try it this month


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 3, 2008)

I would like to thank those who recommended the Lavender.  Not only did the shedding stop, but I think it left my hair more moisturized or something!  Gosh this product rocks!  Cant wait to wash my hair again!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 3, 2008)

That is what I'm thinking of doing... I was just thinking that about 30 mins ago when I was thinking dang this ish is just too expensive!



Fabulousity said:


> I feel you no doubt. This is why I try not to cowash every day. My last cowash was on Thursday night. I have been wearing a twistout since Friday. I will probably cowash again on Sunday or Monday. I mean, sometimes I do co wash everyday, but i'm trying to stretch them out when I can. I *think you should use that one bottle and use it for a full week just to make sure it will work for you and then after that alternate with your cheapie condish or stretch out the cowashes if you can so you can make that bottle last more than a month*.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> I would like to thank those who recommended the Lavender.  Not only did the shedding stop, but I think it left my hair more moisturized or something!  Gosh this product rocks!  Cant wait to wash my hair again!



Yeah, the Lavender is the bomb. Im glad it worked for you!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, DP.........


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 7, 2008)

Wellllllllllll, after using this a lil longer I think I like it. I havent been using it exclusively, and once I did an actual shampoo I had much better results. I've also done an overnight conditioning treatment or two. I put twists in my hair tuesday night, normally by now they would be unraveling and the ends would look slightly lighter and dryer, but they still look fab.  I havent sprayed them or added any additional moisture or anything. I twisted on soaking wet hair that had a lil oil on the scalp, some wen left in, and some of the ojon. I've been mixing them but I think I like lavender best. I went on ahead and changed the autoship to the cucumber aloe to give me another one to try. They said they couldnt mix and match between the cucumber aloe and the sweet almond mint anymore.

 Anyway January Noir, thanks for pushing me over the edge, otherwise I never would have tried this. The changes are subtle, but substantial. I had another leave in like this by summit, called penetrator 37. I cant get it anymore. (And I loved this so much that I ordered a case of it from a beauty supplier and this was years before hair boards  ) As long as I used it my hair looked fab, but once I stopped you could tell. I think the wen will turn out to be like that as well.


----------



## LadyChe (Aug 7, 2008)

OK. I was quite skeptical. But the hair pushas finally won me over. 

AND I LOVE IT!
This stuff is amazing. My curls lasted all day and my hair is sooooo soft!
My hair was a dream to comb through - and I'm about 25 weeks post relaxer. I had no problem combing through my new growth and my relaxed hair - and I didn't even pre poo!

I got the 3 pack off the chaz dean site, and as of right NOW, I'm saving all of my change for the next month or three to buy the gallon size.


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Wellllllllllll, after using this a lil longer I think I like it. I havent been using it exclusively, and once I did an actual shampoo I had much better results. I've also done an overnight conditioning treatment or two. I put twists in my hair tuesday night, normally by now they would be unraveling and the ends would look slightly lighter and dryer, but they still look fab. I havent sprayed them or added any additional moisture or anything. I twisted on soaking wet hair that had a lil oil on the scalp, some wen left in, and some of the ojon. I've been mixing them but I think I like lavender best. I went on ahead and changed the autoship to the cucumber aloe to give me another one to try. They said they couldnt mix and match between the cucumber aloe and the sweet almond mint anymore.
> 
> Anyway January Noir, thanks for pushing me over the edge, otherwise I never would have tried this. The changes are subtle, but substantial. I had another leave in like this by summit, called penetrator 37. I cant get it anymore. (And I loved this so much that I ordered a case of it from a beauty supplier and this was years before hair boards  ) As long as I used it my hair looked fab, but once I stopped you could tell. I think the wen will turn out to be like that as well.


 

    Another believer, another WEN Friend! 
I just placed the 32oz Fig in my QVC shopping cart. I won't click the "buy" button until I've really thought about it :scratchch  

Your hair looks beatiful in your avatar   Is it from before or after WEN?


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2008)

LadyChe said:


> OK. I was quite skeptical. But the hair pushas finally won me over.
> 
> AND I LOVE IT!
> This stuff is amazing. My curls lasted all day and my hair is sooooo soft!
> ...


 
Good for you LadyChe!   Welcome to the club!  WEN is just amazing stuff.
It's so good, I am thinking of putting my OVATION avatar in the closet and pulling out my WEN avatar!  :scratchch


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 7, 2008)

Yall, i've had the 32oz bottle for 3wks and 2days, didn't do cowashes everyday and i'll be out of product in like 1 or 2 more washes max erplexed  What is I'm gon' do???


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 7, 2008)

Off to qvc to order another bottle


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 8, 2008)

january noir said:


> Another believer, another WEN Friend!
> I just placed the 32oz Fig in my QVC shopping cart. I won't click the "buy" button until I've really thought about it :scratchch
> 
> Your hair looks beatiful in your avatar   Is it from before or after WEN?



Awww thanx! It's pre-wen, from last year some time. I think I had flat ironed to check length (and because I had gotten some really cute hair clips off ebay.  ) I don't remember if that was around the time I was experimenting with henna or not, but I havent henna'd in quite a while. It's been cut a few times since then and I've got it in two strand twists right now.


----------



## LadyChe (Aug 8, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Off to qvc to order another bottle


 
LOL between this and your dang recommendation for Pantene RN Mask...

I'm blaming you directly for my lush hair and empty pockets...


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, this is what I have to say. I used Wen (tea tree) last night for the first time. It was the strangest thing I ever saw. My hair afterwards was the THICKEST it ever looked! OMG, my hair has always been full but has NEVER looked so full after a wash. I swear, I had so much hair that couldn't even roll it! It was all over the place. I remember that he claims that the system adds volume but WOW...I wasn't expecting that. The only downside was the smell.  It smelled like an old musty basement. The smell did wear off after my hair dried. I'm gonna get the lavendar to use after the teatree to calm the smell.

Thin haired women need to try this stuff out.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 8, 2008)

LadyChe said:


> LOL between this and your dang recommendation for Pantene RN Mask...
> 
> I'm blaming you directly for my lush hair and empty pockets...


  Don't blame me   Maybe you should pick up a 2nd job for your hair addiction.  Bring me back a resume while you at it


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 8, 2008)

daephae said:


> OK, this is what I have to say. I used Wen (tea tree) last night for the first time. It was the strangest thing I ever saw. My hair afterwards was the THICKEST it ever looked! OMG, my hair has always been full but has NEVER looked so full after a wash. I swear, I had so much hair that couldn't even roll it! It was all over the place. I remember that he claims that the system adds volume but WOW...I wasn't expecting that. The only downside was the smell.  It smelled like an old musty basement. The smell did wear off after my hair dried. I'm gonna get the lavendar to use after the teatree to calm the smell.
> 
> Thin haired women need to try this stuff out.



Okay......I don't like you. WHY DO YALL KEEP DOING THIS TO ME!!!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2008)

daephae said:


> *Thin haired women need to try this stuff out*.


 
This is exactly why I use it and why I promote WEN so much.   I fall into this category and my hair looks, feels and behaves like I have much thicker hair.  The combination therapy of  henna/indigo, OVATION Maximizing System and WEN has my hair looking better than it has since I take care of my own hair.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay......I don't like you. WHY DO YALL KEEP DOING THIS TO ME!!!!!



Me neither!!!! Dang it!!!! I WANT TO TRY THIS! 

ok... if I thin down my arsenal... maybe I can justify replacing a few things.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay......I don't like you. WHY DO YALL KEEP DOING THIS TO ME!!!!!


 
Gym, I'm telling you...I was like ...it was so thick and full that it was actually hard to manage. It's unbelieveable.



january noir said:


> This is exactly why I use it and why I promote WEN so much. I fall into this category and my hair looks, feels and behaves like I have much thicker hair. The combination therapy of henna/indigo, OVATION Maximizing System and WEN has my hair looking better than it has since I take care of my own hair.


 
Yes, it's definitely volumizing. Unlike anything I've ever used.  I can imagine after months of use how my hair will look.



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Me neither!!!! Dang it!!!! I WANT TO TRY THIS!
> 
> ok... if I thin down my arsenal... maybe I can justify replacing a few things.


 
I felt the same way. I just went ahead and took the leap.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 8, 2008)

OK....you know you ladies are dead wrong, right!?!  I have been fighting this WEN itch for the longest now.  A sista needs to stick to a budget...but thats just about out the window.  

Well...my birthday is next month...that's justification enough right???


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> OK....you know you ladies are dead wrong, right!?!  I have been fighting this WEN itch for the longest now. A sista needs to stick to a budget...but thats just about out the window.
> 
> Well...my birthday is next month...that's justification enough right???


 
...definitely.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm going to sell my Joico and Biolage shampoo's see if I can come up with some extra change  and space


----------



## Jaelin (Aug 8, 2008)

Why did I enter this thread? Resisting temptation.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok Ladies.... which Wen con is best for what?


----------



## zanna (Aug 8, 2008)

:wow: ladies I have always watched the infomercial on TV, wanting to order it and looking at the cost of it, wanting to order, and looking at the cost of it, wanting to order and looking attt the cossssttttt!
DON'T make me......dooo......this....(resisting) wrrrrr.......nooo......I want it....
wrrrrrr...
You ladies are so convincing, this is a description of y'all and me: 
Noooooooooo... stop.....

 I will survive yeah yeah :creatures

I want it!
Zanna


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to sell my Joico and Biolage shampoo's see if I can come up with some extra change  and space



Girl, why am I on amazon right now looking at the 32oz set and trying to see if I can pass the price off as a book to my parents


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 8, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok Ladies.... which Wen con is best for what?




I'm no expert so here is the info from QVC's site:

*PROBLEM / SOLUTION*



*Fine hair? *Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner 


*Dry, sensitive scalp? *Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Tea Tree Cleansing Conditioner 


*Fine hair, but dry and damaged? *Start with Chaz Dean Lavender Cleansing Condtioner 

*
Dry, dehydrated or damaged hair?*  Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Fig Cleansing Conditioner 


*Oily scalp and dry hair? * Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Cucumber Aloe Cleansing Conditioner 


*Coarse, wavy or curly hair?*  Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Fig Cleansing Conditioner 


*Need moisture and volume?*  Start with WEN by Chaz Dean Lavender Cleansing Conditioner 


*Tip from Chaz:*  Use more conditioner, leave it on your hair longer, and rinse thoroughly.  The more you do,  the better your results will be!

_   _   _   _   _   _   _


*Application Tips *
* 
Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner*
A universal cleanser created to cleanse, nourish, moisturize, and strengthen the hair. Ideal for fine to medium hair.

*Tea Tree Cleansing Conditioner*
Due to its medicinal properties, it's formulated for those with sensitive, dry scalps. Tea tree works exceptionally well on those with medium to coarse, wavy to curly, and ethnic hair.

*Fig Cleansing Conditioner*
A universal cleanser. Due to its rich, dense consistency, it's formulated to strengthen and hydrate hair. Ideal for dry, color-treated, heat-damaged, medium to coarse, wavy to curly, and ethnic hair. 

*Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème*
Provides moisture, shine, and body all in one product. Eliminates the need for leave-in conditioners, polishing glosses, and gels. 

*Sweet Almond Mint Texture Balm*
A finishing product designed to give hair definition, separation, and texture. This pomade stick can be used on the mid-shaft and ends, or just on specific pieces.

*Sweet Almond Mint Oil – Bath, Body & Hair*
Soothes, relaxes, and moisturizes the body. Adds sheen and moisture to hair. Massage gently to help stimulate the scalp.

*Tea Tree Oil – Bath, Body & Hair *
Contains medicinal properties to help rejuvenate, revive, and replenish your skin. Moisturizes and stimulates hair.

*Fig Oil – Bath, Body & Hair*
Contains blended oils to help soften, replenish, and revitalize your body. Adds shine and moisture to hair. The heavenly aroma is vibrant, rich, and extremely moisturizing, providing a blissful experience with every drop. After rinsing, apply one capful of WEN Bath, Body & Hair Oil to your body before drying off.


_  _   _   _   _   _   _

*Wen Suggestion List*

*FINE TO MEDIUM TEXTURE HAIR*
Cleanse with 12 – 16 pumps of *Sweet Almond Mint *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner*. Apply 1 – 2 pumps of *Sweet Almond Mint *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner *as a leave-in conditioner. Apply 1 - 2 pumps of *Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème* and style as desired.

*MEDIUM TO THICK/COARSE HAIR*
Cleanse with 16 – 20 pumps of *Tea Tree *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner*. Apply 1 – 2 pumps of *Tea Tree *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner *to wet hair after cleansing as a leave-in conditioner. Apply 1 – 2 pumps of *Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème *and style as desired.

*MEDIUM TO THICK/COARSE HAIR* (to be worn curly)
Cleanse with 16 – 20 pumps of *Tea Tree *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner*. Apply 2 – 4 pumps of *Tea Tree *or *Fig Cleansing Conditioner *(mixed with a few drops of WEN *Bath, Body & Hair Oil*) to wet hair after cleansing as a leave-in conditioner. Mix 4 – 8 strokes of *Sweet Almond Mint Texture Balm *with 2 – 3 pumps of *Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème* in palm and distribute evenly through wet hair. Let hair air-dry or use a diffuser.


----------



## Tee (Aug 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> OK....you know you ladies are dead wrong, right!?!  I have been fighting this WEN itch for the longest now. A sista needs to stick to a budget...but thats just about out the window.
> 
> Well...my birthday is next month...that's justification enough right???


I have been fighting it for over a year!!!!



charmtreese said:


> I got the gallon of the lavender WEN a while ago and it is worth every penny! I suggest that all of the WEN friends pick themselves up a gallon and just get it over with!! Yes, I need a new furnace...but it ain't cold outside yet!


 You know I have been wanting this every since we talked about it last year.   It's a shame I have been fighting the PJ bug that long and enters this thread it's nagging at me again. oke:


gymfreak336 said:


> Maybe your sexy hair will stop some big strapping Strong man to help you with your bags
> 
> Seriously though, I might not try mine, I am afraid.


 And I am still waiting to hear you review missy.


Fab...Your other thread had me shaking in my boots and scratching like a crack-head!!  You made it all sound like it was warmly calling my name.  Teeeee.....Teeeee...Teee baby.......Teeee oke:


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2008)

Tee said:


> Fab...Your other thread had me shaking in my boots and scratching like a crack-head!! You made it all sound like it was warmly calling my name. Teeeee.....Teeeee...Teee baby.......Teeee oke:


 

oke:  Come oooonnn Teeee... you know you want it...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 9, 2008)

Tee said:


> I have been fighting it for over a year!!!!
> 
> 
> You know I have been wanting this every since we talked about it last year. It's a shame I have been fighting the PJ bug that long and enters this thread it's nagging at me again. oke:
> ...


 
I'm feenin for my next bottle Tee cuz i'm fresh out erplexed


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I'm feenin for my next bottle Tee cuz i'm fresh out erplexed


 
Awww...sorry Fab  

If we lived near each other I would give you some of my Fig to tide you over .


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, why am I on amazon right now looking at the 32oz set and trying to see if I can pass the price off as a book to my parents


 
Right?!  I would too.   I'd be beggin like I was 5 years old again!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2008)

That's it.... you guys done broke me down..
Someone please post and tell me where to go and what's the best combo to get started with, I am a natural .... not dry now but I can be if I don't watch my moisture balance. Send links and suggestions please, I guess i'm more interested in the cleansing products to begin with...I have a plenty conditioners.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2008)

zanna said:


> :wow: ladies I have always watched the infomercial on TV, wanting to order it and looking at the cost of it, wanting to order, and looking at the cost of it, wanting to order and looking attt the cossssttttt!
> DON'T make me......dooo......this....(resisting) wrrrrr.......nooo......I want it....
> wrrrrrr...
> You ladies are so convincing, this is a description of y'all and me:
> ...


Chile if you keep coming in here it's going to be like


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I'm no expert so here is the info from QVC's site:
> 
> *PROBLEM / SOLUTION*
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is just what I was looking for!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's it.... you guys done broke me down..
> Someone please post and tell me where to go and what's the best combo to get started with, I am a natural .... not dry now but I can be if I don't watch my moisture balance. Send links and suggestions please, I guess i'm more interested in the cleansing products to begin with...I have a plenty conditioners.


 
  AtlantaJJ

All of the information we've been posting got confusing maybe.

Wen conditioners ARE the cleansing product.  Wen is a conditioner that cleanses the hair so you don't use shampoo.   It is an *all-in-one product*.

You use it to cleanse, condition, deep condition and use as a leave-in as well.  

Essentially, all you need is the Wen Cleansing Conditioner.   You can purchase the bath, body & hair oil, styling creme or texture balm, but those are optional.

I recommend you start with the Fig first.  If you want to try more, go with the Tea Tree (others report) and/or Lavender.

HTH!


----------



## Tee (Aug 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> oke: Come oooonnn Teeee... you know you want it...


I saw your Avatar this morning and was like....January noir is pulling me in.  giggles.



Fabulousity said:


> I'm feenin for my next bottle Tee cuz i'm fresh out erplexed


 I am wearing braid outs so I just know Wen will take them to another level.  I just know it.  :blush3:



AtlantaJJ said:


> Chile if you keep coming in here it's going to be like


I sooo agree AJJ!!  Have you decided what to buy yet?  I am going to start with the Fig.  (ummm, I think I am going to start out with fig. lol)


----------



## Cxshortie (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw this on qvc a few days ago and did a search on wen, but nothing came up and then I just happened to see this thread today....I think I might be the next one pulling out my cc!  I have tried so many things that have not worked for my hair so I think I might give this a shot...of course I have a TON of other products I need to get rid of first, but this one is definitely on the list for my next buy.


----------



## shelly25 (Aug 9, 2008)

I need to try this....I was really close to buying it the other night, but decided not to.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 9, 2008)

msa said:


> I just ordered the three conditioner set (lavendar, fig, tea tree). Each one is 6oz so I get to try it out and it wasn't too expensive.
> 
> I'm not really becoming a pj, really


 
I *just* ordered the same set.....


----------



## twinkee1999 (Aug 9, 2008)

Question--I just used my fig for the second time.  When rinsing it, do you get a lot of slip?  My hair wasn't very 'slippy' after rinsing.


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2008)

twinkee1999 said:


> Question--I just used my fig for the second time. When rinsing it, do you get a lot of slip? My hair wasn't very 'slippy' after rinsing.


 
I get a lot of slip.    Do you have a lot of other product left on your hair before using WEN?    Don't forget to leave it in as long as you can.   
I've kept mine in overnight several times and it *really* conditons.  My hair was moist and heavy.


----------



## twinkee1999 (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't clarified in awhile, maybe that will make a difference.  

I did use it as a leave in and my hair has dried so soft .  So maybe the lack of slip isn't a big deal.


----------



## trinigul (Aug 10, 2008)

Natural 4a/b checking in.

Bought the set of three from coarse ethnic hair.  I used the Fig first.  I SOOOOO WISH I HATED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!  This stuff's expensive.  BUT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My hair is soooo lovely, thick and soft.  Y O Y can't I just use the cheapies?  (Well, I do love HE Hello Hydration but it ain't no Wen Fig)  Nah!  OCT, Ojon, Miss Jessie's, Rene Furterer.  Now Wen.  

Maybe I'll wash once a week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> All of the information we've been posting got confusing maybe.
> 
> ...


 
That does so help! I'm excited to place an order. I'm inclined to get the gallon too! LOL but I want to try the lavendar, and fig first to see what I like best.  This is so exciting.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok JN, I just broke down and ordered the WEN Lavender Bath set . I am so totally hooked on his products, I may have to get a job just so I can keep buying them.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm gonna have to wait until next month when I get my bonus to try this.  So I just had one question that I really didn't get answered after reading this thread: did you give up shampoo now that you are using WEN- or do you just clarify once a month? I am just concerned about buildup.... I know how my hair is.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 11, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I'm gonna have to wait until next month when I get my bonus to try this. So I just had one question that I really didn't get answered after reading this thread: did you give up shampoo now that you are using WEN- or do you just clarify once a month? I am just concerned about buildup.... I know how my hair is.


I shampoo maybe once a month with Burts Bee's which is the gentlest I've ever used (besides Wen obviously).  Some of the Wenheads don't.  I think it's up to you.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 11, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That does so help! I'm excited to place an order. I'm inclined to get the gallon too! LOL but I want to try the lavendar, and fig first to see what I like best. This is so exciting.


 
I can't wait to hear your feedback 



Coffee said:


> Ok JN, I just broke down and ordered the WEN Lavender Bath set . I am so totally hooked on his products, I may have to get a job just so I can keep buying them.


 Ahhhh, that sounds heavenly


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Ok JN, I just broke down and ordered the WEN Lavender Bath set . I am so totally hooked on his products, I may have to get a job just so I can keep buying them.


 
WHAT?!   OH Coffee!   I keep looking at those too.
Please come back with your review. 

Girl, I understand what you are saying about getting a job just to buy product...why oh why do the expensive products love us so?


----------



## BrownBetty (Aug 13, 2008)

Y'all have worn me down... I ordered the fig last night from qvc and I have the tea tree coming... thanks Coffee!  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Y'all have worn me down... I ordered the fig last night from qvc and I have the tea tree coming... thanks Coffee! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Still waiting on my order to arrive


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 14, 2008)

Man this thread blew up!I am almost finished up with my 16oz fig cc that i have had for about 3 weeks

I'm getting the 32 oz on friday,because i cannot be without this.

has anyone else made the "Refresher Spray" from the pamphlet?


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Man this thread blew up!I am almost finished up with my 16oz fig cc that i have had for about 3 weeks
> 
> I'm getting the 32 oz on friday,because i cannot be without this.
> 
> has anyone else made the "Refresher Spray" from the pamphlet?


 
Not yet!  I said I was though.  Isn't this stuff the bomb!   

I had to stop using it for a minute until my touch up.  My hair was getting too big!    I thought I'd never live to make a statement like this! 

I lurve me some Wen...


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 14, 2008)

january noir said:


> Not yet!  I said I was though.  *Isn't this stuff the bomb!   *
> 
> I had to stop using it for a minute until my touch up.  My hair was getting too big!    I thought I'd never live to make a statement like this!
> 
> I lurve me some Wen...


You have no idea
Seriously though!I use it for EVERYTHING!!!!Co-wash,dc,leave-in,rollersets!
Oh! qvc has the cheapest prices i've seen.
I don't mind paying cause i'm not buying anything else like this.I don;t NEED ANYTHING ELSE!LOL! Just protein treatments reallyOtherwise,
_fuggetaboutit_
Everyone has been commenting on how soft my hair looks...and my sis touched it and said its coming along nicely too.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 14, 2008)

Y'all need to quit  I can't take it! I'm so close to buckling and buying it


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Y'all need to quit  I can't take it! I'm so close to buckling and buying it


 
Joyandfaith, you mean to tell me you haven't fallen over the edge yet?!  
Now that is what I call sticking to your guns!   You better quit it and come on over to the Wen side! oke:


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

My WEN arrived today!! I can't wait to try it out tonight!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 14, 2008)

january noir said:


> Joyandfaith, you mean to tell me you haven't fallen over the edge yet?!
> Now that is what I call sticking to your guns!   You better quit it and come on over to the Wen side! oke:



January, it's been hard  However, I've used up a lot of my co-washing conditioners that I promised myself I would finish. Therefore, I'll probably be ordering within the next two weeks YaY!!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> My WEN arrived today!! I can't wait to try it out tonight!!!



Yay!    Looking forward to your review!


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm loving my Wen Line. The styling creme is good for air dying and sets. I like the texture creme for smoother buns and keeping my ends soft. Wen is replacing everything I've benn using.


----------



## Ladylyn (Aug 14, 2008)

It's okay, but u have 2 use a lot too expensive 4 that. so i use it as a leave in


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 15, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Man this thread blew up!I am almost finished up with my 16oz fig cc that i have had for about 3 weeks
> 
> I'm getting the 32 oz on friday,because i cannot be without this.
> 
> * has anyone else made the "Refresher Spray" from the pamphlet?*



Yup, this is what I use to keep my hair wet while rollersetting.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 15, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Yup, this is what I use to keep my hair wet while rollersetting.




Makes it come out super soft and flouncy for me.
I even use wen as a heat protectant.
I really,really do love this stuff


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 15, 2008)

My review of the Tea Tree cleansing conditioner....When I applied it my head felt cool, sorta tingly (I like that feeling ) my hair also had a LOT of slip  I left it in overnight with a baggy, when I rinsed it out this morning my hair looked and felt verrryy thick  (that's a good thing). So far the tea tree gets 2  The smell....erplexed

Next up tonight.....Lavendar.


----------



## twinkee1999 (Aug 15, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Man this thread blew up!I am almost finished up with my 16oz fig cc that i have had for about 3 weeks
> 
> I'm getting the 32 oz on friday,because i cannot be without this.
> 
> has anyone else made the "Refresher Spray" from the pamphlet?


 

I didn't get the pamphlet.  How do you make the spray?


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> My review of the Tea Tree cleansing conditioner....When I applied it my head felt cool, sorta tingly (I like that feeling ) my hair also had a LOT of slip  I left it in overnight with a baggy, when I rinsed it out this morning my hair looked and felt verrryy thick  (that's a good thing). So far the tea tree gets 2  The smell....erplexed
> 
> Next up tonight.....Lavendar.


 
ITA with the tea tree review! I'm thinking of getting the Lavendar next...


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 15, 2008)

twinkee1999 said:


> I didn't get the pamphlet.  How do you make the spray?



Not sure off the top of my head,but it think its 4 pumps of wen cc,2 drops of oil(wen oil,but i used my own),it also calls for the wen texture/styling cream,which i don't have,and warm water.
Sorry its not more detailed.I'll update when i get to the pamphlet.Maybe someone has it on hand?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2008)

when did this thread blow up 
I know now with all these rave reviews Im just going to have to try this.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucia said:


> when did this thread blow up
> I know now with all these rave reviews Im just going to have to try this.


 
YOU started the thread.


----------



## Toy (Aug 15, 2008)

Tha WEN is some good stuff!!!!


----------



## bbdgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I am completely smitten by the WEN care conditioner cleanser.  I am ready to give away/seel all my other conditioners because I really don't want to use them any more since discovering WEN.   This is honestly the most efective conditioner/cleanser that I have ever used. It is worth every penny.  I will probably get the gallon sized jug next.  That's my review.


----------



## january noir (Aug 15, 2008)

twinkee1999 said:


> I didn't get the pamphlet. How do you make the spray?


 
From my earlier post in this thread...

*Create a Refresher Spray (Good idea right here!) 
*In a 6oz spray bottle mix 4 pumps of WEN Cleansing Conditioner, 2-4 drops of WEN Oil and 2 pumps of Sweet Almond Mint (or your favorite scent)Styling Crème. Use warm water initially to help mix ingredients and shake well before each use.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 16, 2008)

JN here's my post regarding WEN Body Cleansing Cream....read it at your own risk.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=267847


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2008)

Coffee said:


> JN here's my post regarding WEN Body Cleansing Cream....read it at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=267847


 

  I posted a response to you there.  

Lawd knows I don't need another Body wash nor body lotion, but hey, I am a Wen friend so, I have to have this for my collection.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> From my earlier post in this thread...
> 
> *Create a Refresher Spray (Good idea right here!)
> *In a 6oz spray bottle mix 4 pumps of WEN Cleansing Conditioner, 2-4 drops of WEN Oil and 2 pumps of Sweet Almond Mint (or your favorite scent)Styling Crème. Use warm water initially to help mix ingredients and shake well before each use.



I created this spray and it's good for a mist while roller setting too.


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I created this spray and it's good for a mist while roller setting too.


 
Charmtreese swears by this too.    I said I was going to make it, but I haven't yet.   I haven't done a rollerset since the last time (too lazy), but dang it.. I will just so I can try this.  When I did the last rollerset, it was after using the Wen conditioner and it made my hair oh so soft and bouncy, thick and lush!


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> Charmtreese swears by this too.    I said I was going to make it, but I haven't yet.   I haven't done a rollerset since the last time (too lazy), but dang it.. I will just so I can try this.  When I did the last rollerset, it was after using the Wen conditioner and it made my hair oh so soft and bouncy, thick and lush!



Yeah, today I did a flex rod set using only Wen products. I use the conditioner to wash and as a leave-in. Then I use my mist and Wen styling creme to set my hair on the rods. My curls are so soft and fluffy that I cant stop touching my hair. I dont know how long my curls will last because my hair dried soft not firm like it does with regular styling foam. I also have the texture creme to use for frizz control.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 16, 2008)

Dang doesn't anybody have anything BAD to say about this stuff? that way I won't be tempted to buy it!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Dang doesn't anybody have anything BAD to say about this stuff? that way I won't be tempted to buy it!!


 
There are a few people that don't like it or think it is just OK and don't think the price point is good.

But for the most part, most people who try it _really, really_ like it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay....I tried the Tea Tree last night and it felt soooo Good! I woke up and did it again 

For starters, this stuff is THICK! Much thicker than you would expect. 

The scents are strong but I actually didn't mind that much. The tea tree really stimulated my scalp, even long after I rinsed it out. 

I used 12 pumps to start off with and then added 3 more pumps for extra coverage in some areas. I slapped on a plastic cap for the duration of my shower and then rinsed it out. My hair felt very soft when rinsing and my scalp felt very calm and refreshed. 

I used a little for the leave in and while my hair has airdried smooth, it isn't as soft as I expected. I am not worring about that though considering I just started to use it and for most products, you need to use them consistently for maximum benefis. 

I plan on using it again on Monday and I will rollerset it then so I can see how my hair looks with my usual styling. 

I know people still hesitate on the price but you really only need this one product. Plus, if you do an ounce by ounce comparison of some of your other stuff, you might be suprised to find that the differences isn't as crazy as you thought it would be. Considering that I used to get my hair done twice a month at 25-30 bucks a pop, spending 50 bucks for enough product for a over a month isn't asking too much. 

BTW....Anyone using the styling cream?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 16, 2008)

Although I shouldn't have..... I ordered some of the fig (6 oz) of naturallycurly.com.  hopefully, I will hate this stuff! Lol


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out if I like anything about the Lavendar other than the smell (which smells nice btw)...I guess it makes a pretty good leave in. 

Up next.....FIG.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> YOU started the thread.



yeah i asked for it


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay....I tried the Tea Tree last night and it felt soooo Good! I woke up and did it again
> 
> For starters, this stuff is THICK! Much thicker than you would expect.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the review GymFreak 
The ounce by ounce comparison is good to know.  People who are not game on the price point of this product need to know this so they can make an informed purchase.

I've tried the Styling Creme and it's OK.  I also have the Texture Balm and it shines up the hair nicely but it creates spikes and volume on my SOs hair better and he has straight non-curly hair.   So far out of all Chaz Dean's Wen liine the Cleansing Conditioner is the best performer.


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

Lucia said:


> yeah i asked for it


 
Thanks for starting the thread Lucia.    There already were a few threads about Wen, but this one seems to have taken off.


----------



## Frostipuff (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried the *hair mask*? I went to the official 
web site to order, but it's expensive enough to give me
pause without hearing reviews.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, I used it again last night. School starts on Monday so I needed to get a rollerset in so I can be super cute for the first day back. I decided to use the Lavender and I left in overnight. I rinsed this morning, added a pump for leave in, and set it on purple and red rollers. I sprayed my whole head with Paul Mitchell Heat protection spray and sat under the dryer. 


Now, My hair is soft and it smells really good. The softness isn't remarkable, I get hair just as soft with some of my other products but the thing is that I only used 1 thing. No mixing 2 conditioners, no added oil, no 50-11 leave-ins and foam wrap....Just the WEN. That is why I am excited. It really can eliminate 95% of your product stash. 

I have 32oz bottles of the Lavender, Fig, Tea Tree, and the Sweet Almond so I will get through atleast half of all of it before I make my final decisions. I will say though that NO other conditioner cleans like this. I have used tons of stuff for cowashes and this is the only thing that leaves my hair just as clean as shampoo.


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

Frostipuff said:


> Has anyone tried the *hair mask*? I went to the official
> web site to order, but it's expensive enough to give me
> pause without hearing reviews.


 
Yes, Coffee has and I have.   In my opinion, it's not worth the price unless you are a collector of Wen products like myself.   I like the product, but one can do without and use that $72 to buy more Cleansing Conditioner.  

The Cleansing Conditioner all by itself, can give you the best results.   Use the Cleansing Conditoner as a deep conditioner leaving it on for more than an hour or even overnight while sleeping.


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, I used it again last night. School starts on Monday so I needed to get a rollerset in so I can be super cute for the first day back. I decided to use the Lavender and I left in overnight. I rinsed this morning, added a pump for leave in, and set it on purple and red rollers. I sprayed my whole head with Paul Mitchell Heat protection spray and sat under the dryer.
> 
> 
> Now, My hair is soft and it smells really good. The softness isn't remarkable, I get hair just as soft with some of my other products but the thing is that I only used 1 thing. No mixing 2 conditioners, no added oil, no 50-11 leave-ins and foam wrap....Just the WEN. That is why I am excited. It really can eliminate 95% of your product stash.
> ...


 
Great!   Gym, try it without using any other brand of product.  In other words eliminate the Paul Mitchell and use the Wen Styling Creme or just use more Wen as a leave in.  The Wen Styling Creme is the Wen heat protectorent. (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Frostipuff (Aug 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> Yes, Coffee has and I have. In my opinion, it's not worth the price unless you are a collector of Wen products like myself. I like the product, but one can do without and use that $72 to buy more Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> The Cleansing Conditioner all by itself, can give you the best results. Use the Cleansing Conditoner as a deep conditioner leaving it on for more than an hour or even overnight while sleeping.


 
THank you, January. I was very close to ordering!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> Great!   Gym, try it without using any other brand of product.  In other words eliminate the Paul Mitchell and use the Wen Styling Creme or just use more Wen as a leave in.  The Wen Styling Creme is the Wen heat protectorent. (did I spell that right?)



Gotcha I think I will try to get my hands on the styling cream early next month......

BTW....Have you tried mixing ovation with a touch of lavender wen for a scalp massage  Amazing!


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Gotcha I think I will try to get my hands on the styling cream early next month......


 
I think the Styling Creme is a good thing to have.  Not required, but good to have.



> BTW....*Have you tried mixing ovation with a touch of lavender wen for a scalp massage  Amazing*!


 
Really?   Haven't tried it but I will now...  You added the Wen to the Cell Therapy or to the Color Therapy shampoo?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> I think the Styling Creme is a good thing to have.  Not required, but good to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   Haven't tried it but I will now...  You added the Wen to the Cell Therapy or to the Color Therapy shampoo?



I added wen to the ovation cell therapy and massaged it into my scalp and let it sit for but 20 minutes. I rinsed and then Wen washed. I massage ovation into my scalp before washing atleast once a week so I thought the lavender would enhance the warming sensation I usually get and it did


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Aug 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Gotcha I think I will try to get my hands on the styling cream early next month......
> 
> BTW....Have you tried mixing ovation with a touch of lavender wen for a scalp massage  Amazing!


 

Gym, the styling creme is phenom.  you'll love it...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 17, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Gym, the styling creme is phenom.  you'll love it...



Okay....I am sold  Now just gotta pick a scent.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Lucia.    There already were a few threads about Wen, but this one seems to have taken off.



I would have just bought some and tried it offthe tv ads without any hair sisters review if it wasnt that expensive. Ill javelin to finish my products first before tring wen.


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

Lucia said:


> I would have just bought some and tried it offthe tv ads without any hair sisters review if it wasnt that expensive. Ill javelin to finish my products first before tring wen.


 
Ask a friend or family member to buy you some then!  
You might really like it


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 17, 2008)

My review of Fig WEN....unfortunately I didn't give the FIG a chance to work by itself because I mixed it with the Tea Tree...that combination FOR ME is like WHOA  and that's with just one use of the mixture  My hair was THICK and SOFT at the same time even after it airdried  <---good thing in this instance. I will definitely re-purchase the FIG and the Tea Tree 

*Before I purchase again can a sista get some reviews on the Almond Mint and Cucumber Aloe?* 

6oz is not nearly enough even on a trial basis.  If I am going to use this product on my hair and my youngest daughter's hair then I will have to purchase the gallon.   Decisions...decisions :scratchch


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> My review of Fig WEN....unfortunately I didn't give the FIG a chance to work by itself because I mixed it with the Tea Tree...that combination FOR ME is like WHOA  and that's with just one use of the mixture  My hair was THICK and SOFT at the same time even after it airdried  <---good thing in this instance. I will definitely re-purchase the FIG and the Tea Tree
> 
> *Before I purchase again can a sista get some reviews on the Almond Mint and Cucumber Aloe?*
> 
> 6oz is not nearly enough even on a trial basis.  If I am going to use this product on my hair and my youngest daughter's hair then I will have to purchase the gallon.   Decisions...decisions :scratchch


 
Go to the web sites to see what each one is prescribed for.   The Tea Tree is geared toward people that have dandruff or other hair conditions and the Cucumber Aloe would soothe sensitive scalps.  The Sweet Almond is great for all hair types, with the Lavender and Fig for those that need MORE moisture, though they are all moisturizing and stimulating because they contain menthol.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 17, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> My review of Fig WEN....unfortunately I didn't give the FIG a chance to work by itself because I mixed it with the Tea Tree...that combination FOR ME is like WHOA  and that's with just one use of the mixture  My hair was THICK and SOFT at the same time even after it airdried  <---good thing in this instance. I will definitely re-purchase the FIG and the Tea Tree
> 
> *Before I purchase again can a sista get some reviews on the Almond Mint and Cucumber Aloe?*
> 
> 6oz is not nearly enough even on a trial basis.  If I am going to use this product on my hair and my youngest daughter's hair then I will have to purchase the gallon.   Decisions...decisions :scratchch



I have the sweet almond. I have only used it as a leave in though. It has a nice smell though. If you want to try another one though, I would buy the lavender.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I added wen to the ovation cell therapy and massaged it into my scalp and let it sit for but 20 minutes. I rinsed and then Wen washed. I massage ovation into my scalp before washing atleast once a week so I thought the lavender would enhance the warming sensation I usually get and it did



This is kindof how I use my WEN and OCT, however I wash with tea tree and lavender first then apply about 4 pumps of WEN to my hair and scalp (just to make the application of OCT smooth, I don't have enough slip with OCT) massage in and then apply OCT.  I usually let this sit for about 2-3 hours rinse and deep condition overnight with WEN lavender and Jessicurl weekly moisturizing treatment.  

I have a OCT moisture ratio, for every 1hour of OCT I double the moisture DC.  So, if I DC with OCT for 3 hours Im going to DC with a moisturizer for at least 6 hours.

I get a good protein/moisture balance every time!


----------



## nichelle02 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I've decided to take the plunge and give this a try. I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread!  I ordered the Fig, Lavender and Tea Tree set from the chaz dean store site. I'm hoping for great results and I would love to narrow down my products to just a couple of options.

One more note - 

While doing some searching though I ran across a complaint site regarding the 30 day supply / auto ship option on the Gunthy-Renker site 

Gunthy-Renker 30 day / auto ship site: http://www.guthy-renker-store.com/c...cart&pactvid=e78718af621fe1ac14f07161f9eb09b0 )

Complaints on canceling auto ship: http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/guthy-renker-chaz-dean-hair-care-c64429.html

I included the links just in case. Hopefully no one will need the information on the complaint site but you never know.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> Go to the web sites to see what each one is prescribed for. The Tea Tree is geared toward people that have dandruff or other hair conditions and the Cucumber Aloe would soothe sensitive scalps. The Sweet Almond is great for all hair types, with the Lavender and Fig for those that need MORE moisture, though they are all moisturizing and stimulating because they contain menthol.


 
Ok, so the Sweet Almond is just as moisturizing as the Fig? Sounds like I don't need the Cucumber Aloe because I don't have a sensitive scalp. When I placed my order I got the three geared towards ethnic hair (Fig, Tea Tree and Lavendar) I really liked the Tea Tree and Fig but not really the Lavendar other than the smell. 



gymfreak336 said:


> I have the sweet almond. I have only used it as a leave in though. It has a nice smell though. If you want to try another one though, I would buy the lavender.


 
I'm going to try the Sweet Almond....I've already tried the Lavendar, I can take it or leave it.


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm going to try the Sweet Almond....I've already tried the Lavendar, I can take it or leave it.


 
My personal fav is the Fig.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 20, 2008)

AHHHH!!! I did it! I ordered the Sweet Almond Mint.  I just finished a project that I've been working on at work for the past month, so this was my treat to myself.  I'm so excited and can't wait to get it!


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

Chaz does it for me again! 

I used the Texture Balm on my hair and the shine is incredible!
I used it according to directions (4 swipes on the palm of your hand and then apply) a 2 weeks ago and I was 

I wasn't impressed. 

Fast forward....

I don't mind spending for products that work for me (I can afford it), but I hate *wasting* money so I decided to give it another go before I gave it away.   This time, I DID NOT follow the instructions and applied triple the amount (equal to a 1/2 teaspoon) recommended and it worked!

I was walking to my car and caught my reflection in the window as I approached.    My hair was almost blinding in the sun. I should have taken a picture...


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the texture balm too and the styling creme is great for rollers sets.


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I like the texture balm too and the styling creme is great for rollers sets.


 
Yes they are!  KP, what scent Styling Creme do you use?   I have the Lavender, but I want to try the Fig.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 23, 2008)

january noir said:


> Yes they are!  KP, what scent Styling Creme do you use?   I have the Lavender, but I want to try the Fig.



I'm using a sample size of the sweet almand mint. I'm up to buying the full size soon. Which kind is best? I'm leaning toward the lavender.


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I'm using a sample size of the sweet almand mint. I'm up to buying the full size soon. Which kind is best? I'm leaning toward the lavender.


 
I've only tried the Lavender, but I just ordered the Fig Styling Creme.
I'll post a review when I try it.       Thinking about it though, I suspect the Fig SC would be a tad more moisturizing.    

Even though I have fine/thin hair, I personally think the Fig is for me more than any other "flavor."   I just love what it does to my hair.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 23, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> I'm using a sample size of the sweet almand mint. I'm up to buying the full size soon. Which kind is best? I'm leaning toward the lavender.


 
I have both and it's a toss up for me between the Lavender & Fig. I don't think you will lose with either one.


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I have both and it's a toss up for me between the Lavender & Fig. I don't think you will lose with either one.


 
Hey Coffee! 
I just ordered the Body Care today!  Thank God for paydays!


----------



## BrownBetty (Aug 24, 2008)

I used the Fig and tea tree.... The tea tree is great for the scalp but I love the fig for my hair.  I love it, I did a poo and then left the fig in for about 2 hours.  I find when I rinse out the wen my hair isn't that moist but when I use the fig as a leave in my hair feels great.  I airdried over night and added some oil, my hair is great!


----------



## Tee (Aug 24, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hey Coffee!
> I just ordered the Body Care today! Thank God for paydays!


 They have Body Care too??  Or is that another line.  
I am just peeking in.


----------



## january noir (Aug 24, 2008)

Tee said:


> They have Body Care too?? Or is that another line.
> I am just peeking in.


 
Hey Tee Baby!    Coffee says it's divine...





*Product Description*
A luxurious body care set comprised of our Lavender Body Cleansing Creme, a non-lathering body cleanser that uses the perfect blend of botanicals and extracts to leave your skin soft and supple, as well as our Lavender Nourishing Body Lotion, which will entice your senses while the blend of goji berry and white tea leaf extract help nourish and protect your skin from environmental toxins.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 24, 2008)

MissVee said:


> I used the Fig and tea tree.... The tea tree is great for the scalp but I love the fig for my hair.  I love it, I did a poo and then left the fig in for about 2 hours.  I find when I rinse out the wen my hair isn't that moist but when I use the fig as a leave in my hair feels great.  I airdried over night and added some oil, my hair is great!



I love the tea tree for my scalp, I tried to let it go and just use the lavender...but I always end up using the tea tree and lavender combo!!!


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got the Fig cleanser and oil. How long do you ladies keep the cleanser in? And do you cover it with a plastic cap?


Thanks


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> Just got the Fig cleanser and oil. How long do you ladies keep the cleanser in? And do you cover it with a plastic cap?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
You keep in the time it takes you to shower the rest of your bod'.
You can cover or not.  It's up to you.   I don't.    Wen is supposed to un-complicate your life.  

I apply, massage to get the essential oils and menthol to kick in.   I shower and do my facial routine, then I rinse it out.  Takes 20 minutes per shower for me.   If I shave my legs, that an additional 10 minutes I leave the Wen in.


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks January. Do you use it as a leave in too?


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> Thanks January. Do you use it as a leave in too?


 
Yes, I do.  

When you get out of the shower with hair soaking wet, put 3-4 pumps of Conditioner in your hand along with squirt a 1/2 dropper-ful of oil.  Mix the oil and conditioner together and apply to your hair, spreading and concentrating on the mid-shaft and ends of your hair.

Now you can detangle.


----------



## TracyNicole (Aug 26, 2008)

I ordered my Wen yesterday.  It's on the way!  I am really excited to try this product because my hair is so thin, dry and breaking.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 26, 2008)

O.k. I love Wen too but do not use it regularly. I'm going to try it again on a more regular basis and use the conditioner with the adding oil tip once I get out of the shower and wrap and air dry.


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> O.k. I love Wen too but do not use it regularly. I'm going to try it again on a more regular basis and use the conditioner with the adding oil tip once I get out of the shower and wrap and air dry.


 
I thnk you will like it more.   I used my Lavendar Wen and the Fig Re-moist Hydrating Mask yesterday.  I finished off with Wen as a leave-in and the Wen Lavendar Styling Creme.   I did a rollerset.  The results were glossy, moisturized hair with spring and swing!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 26, 2008)

I"m feenin' for my Wen.  I can't believe it said it'll take 2 to 3 weeks to get here . I ordered the 30 day sample from Guthy Renker.


----------



## baby42 (Aug 26, 2008)

i have to try this before i braid up thank


----------



## sonsireegemini (Aug 26, 2008)

I ordered the Sweet Almond Mint 30 day supply from Gunthy about a week and a half ago. I got my shipment last week Friday. I used it right away and I loved it.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 26, 2008)

sonsireegemini said:


> I ordered the Sweet Almond Mint 30 day supply from Gunthy about a week and a half ago. I got my shipment last week Friday. I used it right away and I loved it.



Oh good! Maybe mine will be coming soon then.


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

baby42 said:


> i have to try this before i braid up thank


 
You'll love it!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 26, 2008)

My styling cream is here


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

Girrrl....it's nice I have to tell ya!  Smooths my ends down.


----------



## KPH (Aug 26, 2008)

He was on QVC yesterday, and made me order.  I hurried up and hung up the phone and my child run inthe room to see who i was talking to, i said that was the tv and she checked the phone and saw QVCs number and turned the channel.  He will be back on QVC in October


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

KPH said:


> He was on QVC yesterday, and made me order. I hurried up and hung up the phone and my child run inthe room to see who i was talking to, i said that was the tv and she checked the phone and saw QVCs number and turned the channel. He will be back on QVC in October


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I am giving WEN another try and took the suggestions of January Noir and loved the results!!!!

I'll keep you posted as I progress.

Thanks!


----------



## Body&Shine (Aug 27, 2008)

I really want to try Wen! I heard about it from this thread and it sounded so good I wanted to try it. Well I got up Saturday morning around 4:30 a.m. and the informercial came on. I wanted to watch all of the informercial but I was going out of town and had to leave. I told my mother-in-law I was interested in trying it. 
Well I was channel surfing Monday and seen on the TV guide channel that Chaz Dean was going to be on QVC. I turned to QVC and there was WEN. I felt like it was a sign. My DH told me that I better not buy it. I texted my mother-in-law told her it was on QVC. She watched it and she ordered it. She ordered the Deluxe Set. She told me that she would share with me. I am so excited!!! I can't wait to try it. I just know I am going to love it. As soon as I get it I am going to be finish with SHAMPOO!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> Girrrl....it's nice I have to tell ya!  Smooths my ends down.



It was pouring down rain today so I will wait until the weather clears up to use it. I am going to use it and flat iron. BTW....I am finally going to try out the fig


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> It was pouring down rain today so I will wait until the weather clears up to use it. I am going to use it and flat iron. BTW....I am finally going to try out the fig


 
Awaiting your review with bated breath!  
Monday, I used my Lavendar CC and then used the Fig Re-Moist Hydrating Mask.  I did a rollerset and my hair was silky even though I didn't do a great rollerset; it still looked great.  Not as  volumous as when I air dry but nice just the same.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> Awaiting your review with bated breath!
> Monday, I used my Lavendar CC and then used the Fig Re-Moist Hydrating Mask.  I did a rollerset and my hair was silky even though I didn't do a great rollerset; it still looked great.  Not as  volumous as when I air dry but nice just the same.



I think the mask will be the next thing I save my pennies for. 

You know what is weird....I still have good volume regardless of if I air dry or sit under the dryer but my curls don't hold for nothing when I air dry. I am finding myself under the dryer even if it is just for 15 minutes once they air dry. I have used hairspray, the whole nine and still nothing  The best thing I have found so far is the Organix Coconut mousse. That gives me some hold heat or no heat but of course, more with heat.


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> I really want to try Wen! I heard about it from this thread and it sounded so good I wanted to try it. Well I got up Saturday morning around 4:30 a.m. and the informercial came on. I wanted to watch all of the informercial but I was going out of town and had to leave. I told my mother-in-law I was interested in trying it.
> Well I was channel surfing Monday and seen on the TV guide channel that Chaz Dean was going to be on QVC. I turned to QVC and there was WEN. I felt like it was a sign. My DH told me that I better not buy it. I texted my mother-in-law told her it was on QVC. She watched it and she ordered it. She ordered the Deluxe Set. She told me that she would share with me. I am so excited!!! I can't wait to try it. I just know I am going to love it. As soon as I get it I am going to be finish with SHAMPOO!!!!


 
Your MIL sounds like an  
Good for you!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Body&Shine (Aug 27, 2008)

She is a real angel!!!! I will keep you posted. I promise!!!!! She said that it wasn't going to arrive until 9/3 or 9/4. Then I will have to drive to go get it. It is only an hour drive. I will be  as so as she lets me know it has arrived.


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey you guys!I ordered the Ethnic set from the Chaz Dean Store.I used FIG,and it made me feel like I was in one of those Herbal Essence commercials from back in the day.You know the OH YES,OH YES ones!!!If my hair wasn't neck length now I wouldve been shaking it all over.I especially liked how it made my scalp feel,over all it was ok I think it'll end up growing on me and I'll love it.


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Amari said:


> Hey you guys!I ordered the Ethnic set from the Chaz Dean Store.I used FIG,and it made me feel like I was in one of those Herbal Essence commercials from back in the day.You know the OH YES,OH YES ones!!!If my hair wasn't neck length now I wouldve been shaking it all over.I especially liked how it made my scalp feel,over all it was ok I think it'll end up growing on me and I'll love it.


 
 to the board Amari!    Your 4th post!


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> to the board Amari! Your 4th post!


 
Thanks J!It's actually my 30th post I think.I must blame you for posting your reviews because WEN is an expensive addiction I wasn't planning on.Oh well,I figure w/ the 32 oz set I bought,cowash once a week w/ it,it'll last almost forever.Oooh,I didn't forget about Coffee and Charmtreese...All of yall to blame for my new addiction...


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Amari said:


> Thanks J!It's actually my 30th post I think.I must blame you for posting your reviews because WEN is an expensive addiction I wasn't planning on.Oh well,I figure w/ the 32 oz set I bought,cowash once a week w/ it,it'll last almost forever.Oooh,I didn't forget about Coffee and Charmtreese...All of yall to blame for my new addiction...


 
I'm filling in while they are out having a life!  
I use my Wen 2-3x a week and my Ovation 1x a week.   
If you get it, use it as often as can in the beginning and then scale back (if you can )   Us Wen lovers ALWAYS look forward to the time we use Wen again.   Even the scent will grow on you!


----------



## anon123 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what in this product is supposed to do the cleaning?


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> I'm filling in while they are out having a life!
> I use my Wen 2-3x a week and my Ovation 1x a week.
> If you get it, use it as often as can in the beginning and then scale back (if you can ) Us Wen lovers ALWAYS look forward to the time we use Wen again. Even the scent will grow on you!


 
You know I love the scent,it never bothered me.I want to use it a lot I just hate walking around w/ a wet head all the time.I'm the type that'll be happy w/ a cowash 1x per week.I only plan to use heat to dry once a week so thats my excuse for not using WEN more!::Sigh::I'll cave and do up it to 3x a week just to try this WEN the right way,just for you J


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Amari said:


> You know I love the scent,it never bothered me.I want to use it a lot I just hate walking around w/ a wet head all the time.I'm the type that'll be happy w/ a cowash 1x per week.I only plan to use heat to dry once a week so thats my excuse for not using WEN more!::Sigh::I'll cave and do up it to 3x a week just to try this WEN the right way,just for you J


 
  I really think you are going to love it.   When Chaz says the more you use it, the more you'll love it, he means it!  Chaz Dean has delivered a really wonderful product.


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> I really think you are going to love it. When Chaz says the more you use it, the more you'll love it, he means it! Chaz Dean has delivered a really wonderful product.


 
You know I really wanted to try the Cucumber Aloe and Sweet Almond,but when I seen it wasn't recommended for ethnic hair I said ...Has any one tried these two?Or is the verdict still out?


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Does anyone know what in this product is supposed to do the cleaning?


 
I don't know for sure, but here are the ingredients.   I think that in essense all Wen is is a conditioner wash which we know can and does cleanse your hair.

Water, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Wild Cherry Fruit Extract, Fig Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alochol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Hydrolyze Wheat Protein, Polysorbate 60, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Menthol, Sweet Almond Oil, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Methlisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Essential Oils.


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Amari said:


> You know I really wanted to try the Cucumber Aloe and Sweet Almond,but when I seen it wasn't recommended for ethnic hair I said ...Has any one tried these two?Or is the verdict still out?


 
No one I know of has used the Cucumber Aloe.   It is geared for very sensitive scalps and not many of us have that condition.  

I am sure that some ladies have had to.  Especially if they purchased some of the kits.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I have to abandon wen, though it makes my hair feel nice etc, I have some breakage now as well as split ends   after about a month and a 1/2 of usage product just isn't for me


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

kaykaybobay said:


> Unfortunately I have to abandon wen, though it makes my hair feel nice etc, I have some breakage now as well as split ends  after about a month and a 1/2 of usage product just isn't for me


 
How is your protein levels?    I wouldn't  have been able to use Wen several months ago until my protein levels got right.   Are you relaxed or natural?   I found that intense moisture (of which Wen is) can lead to breakage if your protein is not balanced enough.   I thank Ovation for that.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 28, 2008)

january noir said:


> How is your protein levels?    I wouldn't  have been able to use Wen several months ago until my protein levels got right.   Are you relaxed or natural?   I found that intense moisture (of which Wen is) can lead to breakage if your protein is not balanced enough.   I thank Ovation for that.



I agree with JN

What I am doing right now to stay balanced it washing my hair as usual every5-7th wash and using a protein treatment. I have been using Joico Kpak daily conditioner or one of those no named protein packs you can get from any BSS.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I agree with JN
> 
> What I am doing right now to stay balanced it washing my hair as usual every5-7th wash and using a protein treatment. I have been using Joico Kpak daily conditioner or one of those no named protein packs you can get from any BSS.


 

I do something similar to this as well. I don't think I could use WEN and nothing else.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 28, 2008)

Amari said:


> You know I really wanted to try the Cucumber Aloe and Sweet Almond,but when I seen it wasn't recommended for ethnic hair I said ...Has any one tried these two?Or is the verdict still out?



I ordered the Sweet Almond Mint last week (even though it wasn't recommended for our hair ).  I'm still waiting on it to arrive. I'll definitely give you my opinion after I try it.  Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 28, 2008)

daephae said:


> I do something similar to this as well. I don't think I could use WEN and nothing else.



Yeah, the Wen is super moisture shock for my hair  I actually mixed kpak with it and used it once and it came out really nice.


----------



## Amari (Aug 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I ordered the Sweet Almond Mint last week (even though it wasn't recommended for our hair ). I'm still waiting on it to arrive. I'll definitely give you my opinion after I try it. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


 
I hope you love it because naturally I love sweet almond in anything,and looove cucumber in anything.When I seen it wasn't "for us" I passed because I didn't want to drop the $$$ just to be disappointed.My plan is to finish off my 32 oz ethnic pack then if they're good reviews try the other two I really wanted.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 28, 2008)

Amari said:


> I hope you love it because naturally I love sweet almond in anything,and looove cucumber in anything.When I seen it wasn't "for us" I passed because I didn't want to drop the $$$ just to be disappointed.My plan is to finish off my 32 oz ethnic pack then if they're good reviews try the other two I really wanted.



I have the sweet almond. It works well, just as good as the lavender, to me atleast.


----------



## Amari (Aug 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have the sweet almond. It works well, just as good as the lavender, to me atleast.


 
This is great news,I trust your input.Now looking for cucumber aloe reviews...


----------



## ACRawlins (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I'm just chiming in the the WEN results.  I got my order of the fig line yesterday which included, the cleansing conditioner, leave in, oil and texture balm.  The order was delivered to my job and I was soooo excited to get home and try it!  As soon as I got home I put the oil on my scalp and some of the cleanser on my dry hair, covered with a plastic cap and went to bed. When I awoke, I rinsed my hair in the shower and used the products as instructed.  Afterwards I blew dry my hair and the verdict is...... I REALLY LIKE IT!!!

Among a few other things, I'm a Joico user and never really thought I'd find another product that I'd like as much.  Now I must admit that I wasn't too thrilled with the smell of the fig.  I don't know if my being slightly hung-over made a difference .. then again, I think that may have been it. I did like the cooling menthol sensation, that feeling actually is still there after more than 12 hours. My new-growth doesn't feel dry.  The length of my hair feels great.  I used nothing but the WEN products today and my hair really does feel moisturized.  This is only my first time using it, so while I really like it, it'll take a few more uses to know if I truly LOVE it. But so far so really good..

Thanks to all you ladies who made this recommendation.  Happy growing!


----------



## TracyNicole (Aug 28, 2008)

I got my fig conditioner in the mail today!  I can't wait until the morning so I can wash my hair.


----------



## pear (Aug 30, 2008)

*Wen fig review*:

I ordered the sample pack for ethnic hair and decided to try the fig first.  Some people have complained about the smell but it really didn't bother me.  Because I wanted to get an accurate picture of what the conditioner was like, i decided not to prepoo like I usually do.  

The first thing I noticed when I first applied it to my hair was that there was no lather but I kind of knew that it wasn't going to lather.  It felt pretty good going on and I immediately noticed a cooling sensation to my scalp which I liked.  I put on a plastic shower cap and let it sit for about 30 minutes.

When I started rinsing it didn't feel quite as slippery as I would have liked but my scalp felt good.  I combed through each section of my hair and lost the same amount of hair as usual (maybe a little more because I didn't detangle prior which I usually do).

I applied a little Redken butter treat and serum as leave-ins to each section of my hair and did a rollerset.  After I took my rollers out perhaps the first thing I noticed was that my hair had more shine.  My hair also felt slightly more moisturized than usual (my relaxed 4B hair has a really hard time retaining moisture).  It is now day 2 and my hair still feels pretty moist (which is surprising).  I also only lost about 4-5 shedded hairs when I combed through my hair this morning (no breakage ).

Summary:  I was a little disappointed that my hair wasn't super slipperly as I was rinsing out the conditioner BUT I did like the cooling/tingling sensation to my scalp, the shine and the moisture retention.

I am going to try my lavendar next and be sure to prepoo and detangle first.  All in all I can't complain.  Shampoo severely dries out my hair so once I determine the best Wen conditioner for my hair, I think I might stick with it!


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 31, 2008)

Great review Pear.

I also noticed that my hair was not dry after several days and still soft and shiny.

I'm going to do my color today and then WEN as usual and report back my thoughts.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

So how many ladies pre-poo before applying WEN and what's the difference in how your hair responds to WEN with and without pre-pooing first?


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> So how many ladies pre-poo before applying WEN and what's the difference in how your hair responds to WEN with and without pre-pooing first?


 
I don't most of the time Aggie.  I have on occasion but I found I didn't need to.    I did it because I had some many other products and need to use them up, but I actually prefer my Wen straight with a Wen chaser!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 31, 2008)

since i use ojon restorative treatment as a daily hairdress I find that there is no need for me to pre-poo.   I also don't detangle before washing, I normally just rinse for a minute or two and then apply WEN.


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> since i use ojon restorative treatment as a daily hairdress I find that there is no need for me to pre-poo. I also don't detangle before washing, *I normally just rinse for a minute or two and then apply WEN.*


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 31, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> since i use ojon restorative treatment as a daily hairdress I find that there is no need for me to pre-poo. I also don't detangle before washing, *I normally just rinse for a minute or two and then apply WEN.*


 
Yep that's what I do and since I am in the shower I slap a plastic cap on do what I need to do in the shower and then rinse.

I took Januarys tip about using the WEN after as a leave in and adding oil and it turns out great.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 31, 2008)

I use WEN & oil in my water bottle for my rollersets.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> Yep that's what I do and since I am in the shower I slap a plastic cap on do what I need to do in the shower and then rinse.
> 
> *I took Januarys tip about using the WEN after as a leave in and adding oil and it turns out great.[/*quote]
> 
> Thanks for this. So you're saying that WEN can double up as a daily moisturizer, right? If this is the case, then this would be awesome for me as I am still looking for "that" moisturizer, ya know?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I use WEN & oil in my water bottle for my rollersets.


 
Oooooh this must come out pretty and shiney, yes?


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MzRhonda said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that's what I do and since I am in the shower I slap a plastic cap on do what I need to do in the shower and then rinse.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used it as a daily but I use it after washing and my hair stays moisturized and not dry for quite some time after.
> ...


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MzRhonda said:
> 
> 
> > So you use it like a leave in after a wash and btw, thanks for responding.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes exactly.
> ...


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 1, 2008)

I GOT MY WEN IN THE MAIL 

I can't wait to use it tomorrow morning


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 1, 2008)

Another product... What am I going to do... And I read the WHOLE thread...LOL!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, you killing a PJ here.  But, JanuaryNoir, you sold me.  

Anyways, where do you get the fig?  

So, the almond mint sample set is okay for ethnic hair?

Last question....who is using this while under a weave?


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, you killing a PJ here. But, JanuaryNoir, you sold me.
> 
> Anyways, where do you get the fig?
> 
> ...


 
  It's a good product Jamaica'!
You can order the Fig, Lavender, Tea Tree or Aloe Cucumber from Chaz's Store or you can order from QVC or Amazon.com

The Sweet Almond Mint is made for all hair types.   Whereas the Fig, Lavender and Tea Tree are geared for us!    Different people like different ones and even do combos.     My favorite is the Fig.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^Thanks, JN!  I will add to my wish list.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 1, 2008)

I use Fig.

I just used it on my 4 year olds long, thick natural hair. I generally keep it braided and wash it in sections with shampoo and conditioner and then comb out and re-style. This morning I took a chance and used WEN and had her hair unbraided.....it was easier to comb out after the wash...I sectioned it, added WEN and coconut oil and blow dryed and then put hair balls on each section - her hair is very soft and moisturized, not dry at all and her braids are so long - she loves it. She did cry during comb out, which is normal for her, but the process was faster.

I will use this method again on her hair.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 1, 2008)

So is 71.22 for three of 16 oz ones (fig, lavender, tea tree) a good deal? That includes shipping. I'm not worried about the oil. I got all the plant based, herbal, fruit based oils I need...lol! I am seriously a PJ. In the last 4 days I have spent entirely too much on hair products. 

Fekkai Shea Butter set (If I buy Wen I'm returning this to sender...lol)
Kerastase Oleo Relax, Ciment Thermique, Satin 3, and Recharge 
(my stylist used Bain de Recharge on me and my hair feels like SILK)
Biolage Ceramides in the hydratherapie and fortatherapie
Biolage Smoothing Milk
LOL..and that damn Instyler which is gonna get sent back lol..

PLUS I'm an OCT user... I swear when the stuff starts working; I won't know what it is bc I use so much stuff...LOL.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> So is 71.22 for three of 16 oz ones (fig, lavender, tea tree) a good deal? That includes shipping. I'm not worried about the oil. I got all the plant based, herbal, fruit based oils I need...lol! I am seriously a PJ. In the last 4 days I have spent entirely too much on hair products.
> 
> Fekkai Shea Butter set (If I buy Wen I'm returning this to sender...lol)
> Kerastase Oleo Relax, Ciment Thermique, Satin 3, and Recharge
> ...


 
I saw this set on qvc.com for $64.95 but I don't know what the shipping costs are.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> ^^^Thanks, JN! I will add to my wish list.


 
Girl I'm with you jamaicalovely. I will ordering the large set for my birthday present in October. I will have to order it probably mid-September for it to reach me on time in the Bahamas. My B-Day is on October 8th. Can't wait. I will be turning the big "40". YAY!!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl I'm with you jamaicalovely. I will ordering the large set for my birthday present in October. I will have to order it probably mid-September for it to reach me on time in the Bahamas. My B-Day is on October 8th. Can't wait. *I will be turning the big "40"*. YAY!!!



 This is a good age !


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I saw this set on qvc.com for $64.95 but I don't know what the shipping costs are.


 
Yup... that was from QVC...


----------



## Toy (Sep 1, 2008)

That is a good deal for the 3 that is what i paid from Qvc.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 1, 2008)

I really feel that WEN has done mar-va-lous things for my hair. I gave myself a touch up on Friday and was amazed at how soft, extra shiny and healthy it looked and felt. I don't remember my hair feeling and looking this way BW (before WEN) after a touch up. WEN is the BOMB!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I really feel that WEN has done mar-va-lous things for my hair. I gave myself a touch up on Friday and was amazed at how soft, extra shiny and healthy it looked and felt. I don't remember my hair feeling and looking this way BW (before WEN) after a touch up. *WEN is the BOMB!!*



Yes it is!!!!


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 1, 2008)

I've used my Wen twice so far and I am like   My hair is so super soft.  It feels like baby hair.  My ovation came on Saturday but I missed it so I'll get it tomorrow.  I will set my hair again and take pics!  Thanks for putting up such great reviews.  I am really glad I tried this.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 1, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I really feel that WEN has done mar-va-lous things for my hair. I gave myself a touch up on Friday and was amazed at how soft, extra shiny and healthy it looked and felt. I don't remember my hair feeling and looking this way BW (before WEN) after a touch up. WEN is the BOMB!!



YES! I get excited when I get to wash my hair. I am practically using just wen now with the exception of a few oils and joico stuff when I need protein. I have the 32oz bottles of fig, lavender, sweet almond, and tea tree  I love this stuff.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 1, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> YES! I get excited when I get to wash my hair. I am practically using just wen now with the exception of a few oils and joico stuff when I need protein. I have the 32oz bottles of fig, lavender, sweet almond, and tea tree  I love this stuff.


I get excited too!  Too excited which is why i'm trying to slow my roll   I really love Wen and hope it never stops being produced.  I think that i will purchase a bottle of the lavender so that I can have two big bottles in rotation...


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 1, 2008)

I used the WEN Sweet Almond Mint this morning and my hair is so soft.  I used double the amount of pumps, so hopefully it lasts.  After washing, I used the styling cream, the remoist treatment and the styling stick.  My hair is really soft and I love all the products


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, it's so funny that i came across this thread today... I turned on my TV this morning and the infomercial for WEN was on... this was my first time hearing about it and it definitely caught my interest.  

Since it gets such good reviews here, I just might give it a try!!  My hair is badly in need of TLC and some good products...   This might be just what I need to get started on getting my hair back to BSL...


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 2, 2008)

double post...


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 2, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> So is 71.22 for three of 16 oz ones (fig, lavender, tea tree) a good deal? That includes shipping. I'm not worried about the oil. I got all the plant based, herbal, fruit based oils I need...lol! I am seriously a PJ. In the last 4 days I have spent entirely too much on hair products.
> 
> Fekkai Shea Butter set (If I buy Wen I'm returning this to sender...lol)
> Kerastase Oleo Relax, Ciment Thermique, Satin 3, and Recharge
> ...



had to do a double take because i thought you were:



> get excited too!  Too excited which is why i'm trying to slow my roll  I really love Wen and hope it never stops being produced. I think that i will purchase a bottle of the lavender so that I can have two big bottles in rotation...


LOL!!But i see that she has an extra "U" in her name
Jazzed it up a little bit

Anyhoo,you guys are making me wanting to take my braids down _just_ so i can go back to airdrying with this stuff
I cannot airdry without it anymore
My hair dries sooooo soft!
I also recommend slipping in a mild protein condish every now and then.I do it once a week.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I rollerset twice a week with the bonnet dryer with NO problem.


 
How in the world do you find the time to rollerset twice a week and go under the dryer??    Just doing that once every two weeks is too much for me!! 2 hours spent under that dreaded soft cap dryer... I hate it!   I need to break down and buy another stand dryer, but I hate to spend that $100 bucks... erplexed


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I get excited too!  Too excited which is why i'm trying to slow my roll   I really love Wen and hope it never stops being produced.  I think that i will purchase a bottle of the lavender so that I can have two big bottles in rotation...



Yeah, I am timing myself to see how long it takes to get rid of my stash and then I can better decide how to plan my usage of it. I just got some styling cream and I am loving that too.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lindy said:


> How in the world do you find the time to rollerset twice a week and go under the dryer??    Just doing that once every two weeks is too much for me!! 2 hours spent under that dreaded soft cap dryer... I hate it!   I need to break down and buy another stand dryer, but I hate to spend that $100 bucks... erplexed



I usually air dry my rollersets for half of the time. Like, I will chill out and watch tv, cook dinner, do school work etc... and then about an hour before I need to go to bed, I will sit under the dryer if it isn't already dry.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yeah, I am timing myself to see how long it takes to get rid of my stash and then I can better decide how to plan my usage of it. I just got some styling cream and I am loving that too.


 
It has now been 3 weeks and 2 days since i started using a new 32oz bottle and i have about 2/3rds left ONLY because i wore my hair straight for a week and I put myself on punishment for another week,  I am trying to stretch this bottle for 6-8 weeks and i think i can do it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> It has now been 3 weeks and 2 days since i started using a new 32oz bottle and i have about 2/3rds left ONLY because i wore my hair straight for a week and I put myself on punishment for another week,  I am trying to stretch this bottle for 6-8 weeks and i think i can do it.



I have kinda mix and matched what I am using and I have been being very liberal with the usage  I got a little trigger or rather pump happy on more than one occasion.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have kinda mix and matched what I am using and I have been being very liberal with the usage  I got a little trigger or rather pump happy on more than one occasion.


mmmhmmm I know exactly what you mean   Be careful there gal!!   Wen will get you hooked so quick that you WILL use that large bottle in less than a month.  Or so i've heard


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> mmmhmmm I know exactly what you mean   Be careful there gal!!   Wen will get you hooked so quick that you WILL use that large bottle in less than a month.  Or so i've heard



 Yeah, tell me about it. I can totally see how that could happen right before your eyes.

Chaz needs to run a killer *** sale for Christmas


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, I just used it for the 4th or 5th time (I wash every 2-3 days) and I think I love it.   My hair feels great.  Only time will tell if it really does my hair well in the long run.  I like the cleanser, the styling lotion and the oil.  The texturizing balm is like putting chapstick on your hair   I'll use the balm for other purposes though...


----------



## Lindy (Sep 5, 2008)

Are most of you air drying when using WEN, or roller setting??  I'm still waiting for mine to arrive!!   I think I'll dry air drying in a twist out first.


----------



## Lexib (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey I just ordered the fig conditioner and can't wait for it to come!  Just wondering how many of you incorporate a clarifying poo with this & how you do it...or do you feel you even need to when washing with this?


----------



## Lexib (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpity bump...


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 6, 2008)

I've just finished reading through this post and you all have convinced me to purchase WEN!!!  I already love washing my hair - so I'm hoping that this just makes me love it even more!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 6, 2008)

Lexib,I dont Feel i need a clarifing conditioner the wen cleanse the scalp and the hair .


----------



## january noir (Sep 6, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> I've just finished reading through this post and you all have convinced me to purchase WEN!!! I already love washing my hair - so I'm hoping that this just makes me love it even more!!!


 

It will!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 6, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Had some time this morning before running out and felt inspired to post these instructions on how to use WEN, especially good for those that want to know (will read here versus searching the other websites or reading the booklet that comes with the product).   I forgot about their suggestion to create a refresher spray between washes and have decided that is a great idea and will incorporate.  HTH!
> 
> ...



This is such a great post! Thanks!  You should do one for MT/OCT


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 6, 2008)

I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question...

Is anyone using this while up with a weave?


----------



## january noir (Sep 6, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Are most of you air drying when using WEN, or roller setting?? I'm still waiting for mine to arrive!!   I think I'll dry air drying in a twist out first.


 
You can dry and style your hair any way you want with Wen.  Air dry, rollerset, blow dry, flat iron, braid in, braid out, whatever!


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 6, 2008)

I am meeting my mother-in-law today to get my WEN!!! I will be back with reviews!!! I can't wait.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm WENing again tomorrow, me and my 2 daughters - I can't wait.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 8, 2008)

I am loooooooooooving this stuff. If the Fig or Lavendar is better than the Almond Mint than I am going to be a straight up WEN fiend.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I am loooooooooooving this stuff. If the Fig or Lavendar is better than the Almond Mint than I am going to be a straight up WEN fiend.


 
When my WEN for AA hair arrives and I find that I like them, I will be ordering the almond mint next possibly using it as a leave-in conditioner. *January Noir and other experienced WEN users* will this be okay for me to do this? Is it safe full strength as a leave-in or do I have to dilute it a little and if so, with what do I dilute it?


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> When my WEN for AA hair arrives and I find that I like them, I will be ordering the almond mint next possibly using it as a leave-in conditioner. *January Noir and other experienced WEN users* will this be okay for me to do this? Is it safe full strength as a leave-in or do I have to dilute it a little and if so, with what do I dilute it?


 
I use it as a leave in with aloe vera oil (that is what I had) and I use it full strenght.  I have used the fig and tea tree.


----------



## tdwillis (Sep 8, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I am loooooooooooving this stuff. If the Fig or Lavendar is better than the Almond Mint than I am going to be a straight up WEN fiend.


 
Then watch out. Because I bought all three and for me, Sweet Almond Mint was the best (in terms of moisture).


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 8, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I am loooooooooooving this stuff. If the Fig or Lavendar is better than the Almond Mint than I am going to be a straight up WEN fiend.



IDK....I like all that I have tried really. I haven't really used the  almond one as much but I might try it again exclusively over the next two weeks to really get a feel for it. I don't notice that much difference in the rest of them.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 8, 2008)

tdwillis said:


> Then watch out. Because I bought all three and for me, Sweet Almond Mint was the best (in terms of moisture).



What floored me was that my new growth (and I'm sitting on 4 weeks) was sooooooooo soft! My ends were smooth and not frizzy. After three days my newgrowth gets crunchy but not with this (so far). I air dry in pigtails with a little WEN as a leave in and CO. WOW. This is amazing stuff. Soft and not greasy.  This could be my crack.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

MissVee said:


> I use it as a leave in with aloe vera oil (that is what I had) and I use it full strenght. I have used the fig and tea tree.


 
Thanks MissVee. I do have some aloe vera oil in my stash that I can use with it and it's good to know that I can use them all as leave-ins if I choose to.


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 8, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Are most of you air drying when using WEN, or roller setting?? I'm still waiting for mine to arrive!!  I think I'll dry air drying in a twist out first.


 

I blow-dry on a medium setting.  my hair feels WONDERFUL after.  I actually can't stop touching it, so I may need to put it up after or something.  I'd hate for my hair to break off just cuz I keep playing in it.


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 8, 2008)

Lexib said:


> Hey I just ordered the fig conditioner and can't wait for it to come! Just wondering how many of you incorporate a clarifying poo with this & how you do it...or do you feel you even need to when washing with this?


 

I haven't clarified, but I did just get a touch up last week.  It feels the same as it did before I got the touch up, so I'm thinking it made no difference.


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> When my WEN for AA hair arrives and I find that I like them, I will be ordering the almond mint next possibly using it as a leave-in conditioner. *January Noir and other experienced WEN users* will this be okay for me to do this? Is it safe full strength as a leave-in or do I have to dilute it a little and if so, with what do I dilute it?


 

I use it just as prescibed.  After I rinse the cleanser from my hair, I blot the excess from my hair and apply 2 pumps as a leave-in.  I then follow with 2 pumps of the styling lotion and style as usual.  Usually before I blow-dry I'll apply my CHI silk infusion, but  I haven't used a thing else since I started using WEN about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## january noir (Sep 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> When my WEN for AA hair arrives and I find that I like them, I will be ordering the almond mint next possibly using it as a leave-in conditioner. *January Noir and other experienced WEN users* will this be okay for me to do this? Is it safe full strength as a leave-in or do I have to dilute it a little and if so, with what do I dilute it?


 
Full strength baby! (on *wet* hair, not dry as per the instructions) :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

ACRawlins said:


> I use it just as prescibed. After I rinse the cleanser from my hair, I blot the excess from my hair and apply 2 pumps as a leave-in. I then follow with 2 pumps of the styling lotion and style as usual. Usually before I blow-dry I'll apply my CHI silk infusion, but I haven't used a thing else since I started using WEN about 2 weeks ago.


 


january noir said:


> Full strength baby! (on *wet* hair, not dry as per the instructions) :Copy of 2cool:


Wet hair, right, gat it, thanks for all your help ladies.


----------



## january noir (Sep 8, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> I'm WENing again tomorrow, me and my 2 daughters - I can't wait.


 
Got the girls in on it too eh MzRhonda?  

I haven't Wen'd in a while.  Focusing on keeping my hair strong with my Ovation.  I might do a Wen later in the week.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 8, 2008)

january noir said:


> Got the girls in on it too eh MzRhonda?
> 
> I haven't Wen'd in a while. Focusing on keeping my hair strong with my Ovation. I might do a Wen later in the week.


 
Oh my goodness am I reading correctly? You haven't WEN'd in a while, are you feeling okay???


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay I just drank the Wen kool aid.  Why does QVC charge tax? I got the three 16 oz bottles (tea tree, lavender, and fig) for 64.56...then after tax and shipping... 76.09...  

Hello, I'm Fabulosity and I'm a product junkie....


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 9, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay I just drank the Wen kool aid. Why does QVC charge tax? I got the three 16 oz bottles (tea tree, lavender, and fig) for 64.56...then after tax and shipping... 76.09...
> 
> Hello, I'm Fabulosity and I'm a product junkie....


 
I just ordered from them also and got hit with the tax. I purchased the 4 16oz bottles for $84.00...after shipping and taxes my order came to $96.96


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, I tried the sweet almond again last night and I think I like this one the best. It gives me the most softness when rinsing.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I just ordered from them also and got hit with the tax. I purchased the 4 16oz bottles for $84.00...after shipping and taxes my order came to $96.96


 
Believe it or not but these taxes are way cheaper than the actual wenhaircare.com site to me. I switched over to qvc quicker than you could say 'go!' Lol!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, I tried the sweet almond again last night and I think I like this one the best. It gives me the most softness when rinsing.


 
Okay, that does it, I'm orderring it. Thanks Gym.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 9, 2008)

Lexib said:


> Hey I just ordered the fig conditioner and can't wait for it to come!  Just wondering how many of you incorporate a clarifying poo with this & how you do it...or do you feel you even need to when washing with this?



I do not feel that clarifying is necessary, If you want you can mix a little Baking Soda and WEN together (this always works great for me) or use the Cucumber cleansing cream.  If I use a lot of product on my hair or if my scalp gets really oily from the oils and butters the cucumber gently cleanses (and will remove greasy build-up faster then the other cc) while leaving your hair soft and supple.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay, that does it, I'm orderring it. Thanks Gym.



I think you will be pleased with whatever one you get. The sweet almond kinda suprised me though  I kinda got it by accident. They got my order wrong and instead of just sending it back for what I had orginally ordered, I said forget it and ordered the other bottle instead. I had only really been using it as a leave in while I tried the lavender, fig, and tea tree, but it really was great last night.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 10, 2008)

I just received my 4 16oz bottles of WEN!!!  They are pretty big so I shouldn't have to purchase anymore for awhile.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 10, 2008)

Did I miss something?  Are they having a sale????


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I think you will be pleased with whatever one you get. The sweet almond kinda suprised me though  I kinda got it by accident. They got my order wrong and instead of just sending it back for what I had orginally ordered, I said forget it and ordered the other bottle instead. I had only really been using it as a leave in while I tried the lavender, fig, and tea tree, but it really was great last night.



I use the Sweet Almond Mint and I love it!  It gives a little tingling sensation and leaves my hair sooo soft.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 10, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question...
> 
> Is anyone using this while up with a weave?



bumping...asking 1 more time.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 10, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I just received my 4 16oz bottles of WEN!!!  They are pretty big so I shouldn't have to purchase anymore for awhile.


 
EM when did you order???? I want mine to get here soon... Does QVC have tracking? I have to go to the salon on Saturday and after that it will be a few days...LOL!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 12, 2008)

Why is QVC so slow? Says I won't get it until next Wednesday. That's like a week.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 12, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> EM when did you order???? I want mine to get here soon... Does QVC have tracking? I have to go to the salon on Saturday and after that it will be a few days...LOL!
> 
> 
> Why is QVC so slow? Says I won't get it until next Wednesday. That's like a week.


 
I ordered from QVC on sunday and I received it on Wednesday. I know that they have a distribution center in PA and I'm in Philly so that *may* be why I received mine so fast. :scratchch


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 12, 2008)

I unraveled my fingercoils last night because I couldn't wait til saturday to use my WEN. I slept in it overnight and WEN I rinsed this morning????


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I unraveled my fingercoils last night because I couldn't wait til saturday to use my WEN. I slept in it overnight and WEN I rinsed this morning????


 

It's nice isn't it?  I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out why my hair responds to it so much.  I think it must be the high glycerin content and natural ingredients that keeps my hair so moisturized.  Usually I have to wash about every 2-3 days to maintain my hair style and moisture level.  With this product, I've managed to go an entire week!  I'm using the entire line though (cleanser, styling lotion, oil & balm).  Now that it's a keeper, I'm going to order some for my mom and sister.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> bumping...asking 1 more time.



I'm not in a weave yet but I was wondering about this same thing.... I was thinking of making a leave in spray and hitting up the cornrow bases. Hopefully someone else will jump in.


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> bumping...asking 1 more time.


 
If you shampoo your hair with a weave or cornrows you should be able to do the same with Wen.


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 12, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm not in a weave yet but I was wondering about this same thing.... I was thinking of making a leave in spray and hitting up the cornrow bases. Hopefully someone else will jump in.


 

I would respond, but I don't have a weave.  I guess you could just use it like you would any other conditioner while you're hair is weaved up.


----------



## Opalsunset (Sep 12, 2008)

I ordered the Fig from the Chaz Dean store and it came FAST. they shipped it tuesday, it came thursday. 

I really didn't want to even go to work yesterday, I truly wanted to stay home and use my wen. I purchased the fig conditioner and I tried it for the first time last night.

 I had a insane amount of oil/grease build up from when I kept my braids in for the last two weeks and it had a little trouble getting that out so I had to use my mild shampoo which got the grease out, though I want to be able to next time not use the shampoo at all. Anyway. Even after using shampoo, I did the wen again and this time my hair came out gorgeous! 

It was soft, bouncy, supple. I have a really hard time finding anything that ever truly works for my hair without stripping it and tangling to the point where I lose hair at every wash day. I usually have to have my Lush Retread close by just so my hair will respond well. 

Wen really did an excellent job, I didn't have to use my Retread or anything else on my hair afterward, it was beautiful and exceeded my expectations! This is only the first time using it too! I can't wait to get the rest of the fig line and use it more often! 

Not to mention, I have natural light brown highlights in my hair which never show up. The wen showed them up beautifully!

I am a wen-girl. I love this stuff! I love the way it makes my hair feel and the way my scalp feels clean and tingly. The menthol is a great touch.


----------



## j'adore (Sep 12, 2008)

So, I gave in to my PJism and got a 6 oz. Wen fig just to try out. I like it mostly because of how it makes my scalp feel, but as far as moisture and detangling it won't be replacing my AO White Camellia. I do like it as a leave-in though. I think I may keep a small bottle on hand for times when my scalp needs a treat


----------



## sowhut (Sep 12, 2008)

Fine I'll get it lol


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 12, 2008)

january noir said:


> Got the girls in on it too eh MzRhonda?
> 
> I haven't Wen'd in a while. Focusing on keeping my hair strong with my Ovation. I might do a Wen later in the week.


 
Yep!!! 

This weekend will be the 3rd weekend/washing for my girls - one is relaxed one is natural and I can tell the difference in both. The relaxed hair looks healthier especially the ends and is so soft and silky. The natural is so much easier to comb through as well as soft and silky.

I WENed 1 week after doing my color, Bigen, and my color still looks fresh - usually with each washing before I started WENing again you could see the color washing out especially around the edges and beginning to look dull...it is still so vibrant. When I colored I also used WEN.


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I unraveled my fingercoils last night because I couldn't wait til saturday to use my WEN. I slept in it overnight and WEN I rinsed this morning????


 
I know how you feel.   That's why you really don't need to spend the $72 the Re-moist Mask.   The Conditioning Cleanser _alone_ will knock your socks off, ESPECIALLY if you keep it in overnight.   Yes indeed-dy!


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 12, 2008)

j'adore said:


> So, I gave in to my PJism and got a 6 oz. Wen fig just to try out. I like it mostly because of how it makes my scalp feel, but as far as moisture and detangling it won't be replacing my AO White Camellia. I do like it as a leave-in though. I think I may keep a small bottle on hand for times when my scalp needs a treat


 

J, Try it again and follow the directions to the letter.  The first time I used it I didn't get ultimate slip either.  But every time since then has been heaven.  I use the whole line though, so my results may be a lot different than yours if you're only using the cleanser.


----------



## ACRawlins (Sep 12, 2008)

sowhut said:


> Fine I'll get it lol


 
 Sorry Sowhut!  I'm a new convert and I blame Serenity_Peace for that.  You can blame me if you want.  I don't mind.


----------



## sowhut (Sep 12, 2008)

ACRawlins said:


> Sorry Sowhut! I'm a new convert and I blame Serenity_Peace for that. You can blame me if you want. I don't mind.


 


 LOL! Well i just hope i like it as much as you guys do. It sounds perfect for me since i hate any and every shampoo that i ever tried...


----------



## Prettypsych (Sep 12, 2008)

All I have to say is I'm in  with WEN. 

Ok, ok- I'll say more. I'm an Aveda Junkie. I've been using Sapp Moss for the last year and a half (which is divine), but it was discontinued. Of course the this hasn't really affected me b/c i bought in bulk..., but I'm slowly slipping out of denial and I realize it's only a matter of time before I won't have anymore left. So, I figured I'd give a new product a try. I tried the MT shampoo line first. (I really liked the creme rinse from ovation and I thought the MT shampoo and condish wouldn't be too different from it). Not so--I had 50-11 knots and tangles in my hair. I almost cried. 

I go to Aveda 1-2x/month. At my last visit, my stylist assured me my hair was fine...

Well on to Wen. I have never CWed before, so I'm not certain how it feels. But using WEN felt so natural, simple even. It smelled great. My hair felt felt clean, soft, and tangle-free. I can't wait to use it again to see if I get the same results. 
If the results are the same, AVEDA, WEN, and me forever!!! :heart2:


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

shakesha22 said:


> All I have to say is I'm in  with WEN.
> 
> Ok, ok- I'll say more. I'm an Aveda Junkie. I've been using Sapp Moss for the last year and a half (which is divine), but it was discontinued. Of course the this hasn't really affected me b/c i bought in bulk..., but I'm slowly slipping out of denial and I realize it's only a matter of time before I won't have anymore left. So, I figured I'd give a new product a try. I tried the MT shampoo line first. (I really liked the creme rinse from ovation and I thought the MT shampoo and condish wouldn't be too different from it). Not so--I had 50-11 knots and tangles in my hair. I almost cried.
> 
> ...


I am happy to report that the MORE you use it the MORE you will love it.
The cumulative effects of using Wen are FANTABULOUS!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 12, 2008)

Tell'em Januarynoir,There Hooked!!! its tha bomb


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

toy said:


> Tell'em Januarynoir,There Hooked!!! its tha bomb



   Lookie at your hair Toy!  WOW!


----------



## empressri (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn that $72 for the little four ounces of the mask. I had a well-informed vendor tell me that it was a ripoff, and I trust her. But I got the fig cleansing condish in a swap and it smells heavenly! Didn't get to try it yet.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 12, 2008)

empressri said:


> Damn that $72 for the little four ounces of the mask. I had a well-informed vendor tell me that it was a ripoff, and I trust her. But I got the fig cleansing condish in a swap and it smells heavenly! Didn't get to try it yet.


 
When you do???? OMG!!


----------



## empressri (Sep 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> When you do???? OMG!!




you know...thank my fiance for that one too! he smelled a friend of mine's wen fig and was over the moon. he was gung ho for me to buy that! lol


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 13, 2008)

QVC has the best deals on WEN. I keep going onto ebay trying to see what the prices are... they're higher than the CD site and QVC!!! People most really love this stuff to sell for over what they could buy it direct for.


----------



## CocoBunny (Sep 13, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> QVC has the best deals on WEN. I keep going onto ebay trying to see what the prices are... they're higher than the CD site and QVC!!! People most really love this stuff to sell for over what they could buy it direct for.


 
Cheaper than the WEN website? I'm off to check QVC now.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Ladies!!!! It is official I am. I used my Wen last night and my hair is so soft and moisturized. I haven't done anything to it today but I am really pleased so far. I loved the cool tingling sensation that it gave my hair. I really wanted to see how well Wen worked so I didn't clarify my hair. I used only Wen! It was so funny! I was in the shower pumping like 1,2,3 wait I don't want to use to much. This has to last me. I shaved and bathed with the Wen was in my hair. I then rinsed it out. I added 4 pumps and oil (amla) to soaking wet hair. I braided my hair in a ponytail, brushed my edges and put on a scarf. My hair so wavey and soft. I am sure this is a keeper!!I am suprised how clean my hair and scalp turned out to be. I was kind of skeptic about the cleansing part.
Smiley needs to be holding a bottle of Wen. I can't wait to try it again since it is suppose to keep getting better!

P.S. The best part of my Wen experience is that I get to try it out for *FREE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mother in law put the Wen on her credit card. She bought the 4 16oz bottles from QVC. She gave me 2 16oz bottles of my choice to try out. I tried to pay her half of the money but she wouldn't take it. I insisted on paying her and so keep saying NO!!! She said I bought it for you for your birthday! I was like . You are my favorite Mother in law!!! She is an .


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2008)

Very glad u liked it Body & shine,I love it.


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 13, 2008)

I want to be a Wen friend now that I am loving Wen.  Can I, Can I?  Can I be a Wen Friend?

I noticed in my post that I didn't say with flavors of Wen I own. I have Fig and Cucumber Aloe. I have only tried the Fig and I love it!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2008)

lol,u are in i use fig also


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 13, 2008)

Why am I trying NOT to buy anymore. I decided to try a cowash with my beloved LTR to save on my WEN (I'm already down to half a bottle) and it left me like this


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2008)

I Luvsmuhgrass i am sorry the LTR had u so sad,but you know what u have to do.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah girl I know....    but DANG can a sista get some coupons???


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 13, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> *I want to be a Wen friend now that I am loving Wen.  Can I, Can I?  Can I be a Wen Friend?*
> 
> I noticed in my post that I didn't say with flavors of Wen I own. I have Fig and Cucumber Aloe. I have only tried the Fig and I love it!!!



LOL, of course!!!! You are now an official WEN friend!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 13, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Why am I trying NOT to buy anymore. I decided to try a cowash with my beloved LTR to save on my WEN (I'm already down to half a bottle) and it left me like this



 Yeah, my hair sometimes is like  look heffalump, get out the wen and stop playing.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 13, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yeah, my hair sometimes is like  look heffalump, get out the wen and stop playing.



LOLOLOL  I know right!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 13, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Why am I trying NOT to buy anymore. I decided to try a cowash with my beloved LTR to save on my WEN (I'm already down to half a bottle) and it left me like this


What size bottle do you have and how quickly did you get down to 1/2 a bottle?  Thats the problem I have too which is why I put myself on Wen punishment from time to time


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Why is QVC so slow? Says I won't get it until next Wednesday. That's like a week.


 
I got mine in a week and I live in the Bahamas. I have not yet started to use them though. I'm waiting I reach closer to my birthday in October.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> QVC has the best deals on WEN. I keep going onto ebay trying to see what the prices are... they're higher than the CD site and QVC!!! People most really love this stuff to sell for over what they could buy it direct for.


 
I totally agree, especially the cost of shipping which happens to be much much cheaper than the Chaz Dean site IMO as well.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> Well Ladies!!!! It is official I am. I used my Wen last night and my hair is so soft and moisturized. I haven't done anything to it today but I am really pleased so far. I loved the cool tingling sensation that it gave my hair. I really wanted to see how well Wen worked so I didn't clarify my hair. I used only Wen! It was so funny! I was in the shower pumping like 1,2,3 wait I don't want to use to much. This has to last me. I shaved and bathed with the Wen was in my hair. I then rinsed it out. I added 4 pumps and oil (amla) to soaking wet hair. I braided my hair in a ponytail, brushed my edges and put on a scarf. My hair so wavey and soft. I am sure this is a keeper!!I am suprised how clean my hair and scalp turned out to be. I was kind of skeptic about the cleansing part.
> Smiley needs to be holding a bottle of Wen. I can't wait to try it again since it is suppose to keep getting better!
> 
> P.S. The best part of my Wen experience is that I get to try it out for *FREE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mother in law put the Wen on her credit card. She bought the 4 16oz bottles from QVC. She gave me 2 16oz bottles of my choice to try out. I tried to pay her half of the money but she wouldn't take it. I insisted on paying her and so keep saying NO!!! She said I bought it for you for your birthday! I was like . You are my favorite Mother in law!!! She is an .


 
This is sooo sweet of your mom-in-law BAS.


----------



## Prettypsych (Sep 13, 2008)

january noir said:


> I am happy to report that the MORE you use it the MORE you will love it.
> The cumulative effects of using Wen are FANTABULOUS!!


 

Oooooh- i can't wait to use it again! Count down to wash day! BTW: my hair is still soft and lovely...


----------



## Lexib (Sep 13, 2008)

hmm, tried wen for the first time on thursday.  Maybe I didnt use enough but didn't notice anything spectacular...or even mildly impressive for that matter :/  Will try again on my next wash next saturday.  Darn, I hope this wasn't a waste.  I was soo looking forwad to this too!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I totally agree, especially the cost of shipping which happens to be much much cheaper than the Chaz Dean site IMO as well.


 
At least I tracked it and they said it would be here by Monday...okay FINE!! If I must wait... luckily I went to the salon today and I can ride this out until at least Wednesday... I can't wait!! lol!


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 13, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> LOL, of course!!!! You are now an official WEN friend!!!


 
:woohoo:I am a Wen Friend!!!! I am a Wen Friend!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is sooo sweet of your mom-in-law BAS.


 
I know she is GREAT!!!!! She is a very sweet lady!!!

(Sorry I haven't learned how to double quote yet! I am working on it though.)


----------



## empressri (Sep 13, 2008)

Do all of the scents perform the same way? Or is it just the scent that differs?


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2008)

They perform differently to me the lavendar gives u volume,the fig moisturizes, and the tea tree cleanes the scalp.I've noticed the difference.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the fig.  I just got it last week, and I've used it twice.  I must say that my hair feels really moisturized!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> What size bottle do you have and how quickly did you get down to 1/2 a bottle?  Thats the problem I have too which is why I put myself on Wen punishment from time to time



The 12 oz. Girl I'm already twitching and scratching like Tyrone Biggums from  Dave Chappelle. I think I need some help. erplexed


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Sep 14, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> The 12 oz. Girl *I'm already twitching and scratching like Tyrone Biggums from Dave Chappelle*. I think I need some help. erplexed


 
Dang!!!


----------



## jellynote (Sep 14, 2008)

*I love his products! My hair is soooooooooo much softer and easier to manage since I started using WEN. I'm using the Sweet Almond Mint now, but I'm going to try the others soon. I went on his website to order the 3 set that's 6oz's so I can't wait to try those as well. This is 1 of my staples!I no longer use shampoo for me WEN is all i need and his remoisturizing conditioner is also the BOMB.  For those of u who said u didn't like it I would try it again and make sure u follow his directions because if u use too little ur not gonna like it, but I can honestly tell u that my hair is so much softer, bouncy and full of life since I start using his products. I don't worry about frizzy hair anymore because Wen has seemed to tame my hair and I've been using WEN now for about 3 months! *

*Wen is Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Opalsunset (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm still in awe at how incredible my hair is after using Wen only once! It's never been so soft and moisturized no matter what I do! I am having a hard time keeping my hands out of my hair (and I know good and well I'm in a challenge that im supposed to NOT touch my hair idly. ) I just never experienced anything like wen before. It's a God send, especially because I could NEVER find a shampoo that worked for me. I also agree with jellynote on trying it again for everyone it didnt work for. Try another scent. If fig didn't work for you, try lavender, if lavender doesn't work, try the tea tree, give it a few washes and use as much as you feel necessary , the more I used, the better the results came out.


----------



## jellynote (Sep 14, 2008)

lsw29 said:


> O.K. for the women who have tried this product are you all using the entire system? Which includes Cleansing Conditioner, Styling Crème,Re Moist Intensive, and Texture Balm.


 





*Yes, I'm using the whole system! Now keep in mind that u only use the Re Moist Intensive every 6 weeks.*


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 14, 2008)

Today is WEN day in my house. I'm going to try something differnt when I do my WEN - I am going to WEN tonight before bed and wrap my hair and let it dry and then style it in the morning. I usually WEN during the day and let it airdry in a ponytail. I'll do my 2 girls hair this morning.


----------



## Lexib (Sep 14, 2008)

I used Wen (fig) as a deep conditioner after I clarified my hair (relaxer prep).  Parted my hair in 4 sections then applied 10-12 pumps to each section.  Rinsed out and nada.

Still wondering if this is too little??  What do you all mean by a "pump" - just pressing down on the top until something comes out or pushing *alllllllllll* the way down on it until a huge glob comes out?  I did the former...


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

Lexib said:


> I used Wen (fig) as a deep conditioner after I clarified my hair (relaxer prep). Parted my hair in 4 sections then applied 10-12 pumps to each section. Rinsed out and nada.
> 
> Still wondering if this is too little?? What do you all mean by a "pump" - just pressing down on the top until something comes out or pushing *alllllllllll* the way down on it until a huge glob comes out? I did the former...


 
I press the pump all the way down....it's not like a lot comes out which is why he says to use X amount of pumps for certain lengths of hair.  My only advice would be for you to massage in the product then leave it in for a hour (or more  ) THEN rinse it out. You _should_ feel a difference then  that has been my experience.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 14, 2008)

empressri said:


> Do all of the scents perform the same way? Or is it just the scent that differs?



I don't think so! 

Here is how I use WEN:

*FIG*:  Heavy moisture, however I do not use this one at all anymore because I noticed more hair fall and shedding during the wash with this one.  If may have to do with my hair being so fine.

*Lavender*:  Great for moisture and Deep conditioning, a great one to start with if you are unsure about WEN.  It also imparts a lot of shine and mobility to your hair! 

*Tea Tree*:  Corrects any scalp issues, I have a really sensitive scalp that flakes easily since using the tea tree I have not had any problems with my scalp.  Also I use to burn with every relaxer touch-up no matter what preventive methods I took...since using tea tree I no longer burn!!!!

*Cucumber*:  Really removes the gunk, If I go to heavy on the oil and butters the cucumber removes any build-up quickly without using a lot of extra pumps

*Sweet Almond*:  Great for recently relaxed hair or fine hair, I use this for the first few weeks after a relaxer, the Lavender sometimes makes my hair too soft after a relaxer however, the sweet almond moisturizes without the mushiness! 

My favorite combo is Tea tree/Lavender!!!

BTW: I have (regular) Relaxed 4a/b fine medium density hair.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 14, 2008)

Lexib said:


> I used Wen (fig) as a deep conditioner after I clarified my hair (relaxer prep). Parted my hair in 4 sections then applied 10-12 pumps to each section. Rinsed out and nada.
> 
> Still wondering if this is too little?? What do you all mean by a "pump" - just pressing down on the top until something comes out or pushing *alllllllllll* the way down on it until a huge glob comes out? I did the former...


 
I don't really count my pumps I put on as much as needed for my hair. I massage through, comb through and then put a shower cap on and complete my shower et al....I then rinse out and my hair is very manageable and the comb glides through. I towel dry but while still damp I put a drop or 2 of WEN in my hand with some coconut oil and massage through my hair, comb through and let it air dry in a ponytail, the result is soft, silky and moisturized hair.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

I should add that I just gave up the ghost and bought the 4 16oz bottles. 


DAMN YOU CHAZ DEAN AND YOUR AWESOME PRODUCT TOO!!!!




I reaaaaaaaally wanted to try his other stuff too.look:


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about ordering a 32oz of the Fig today for $44 and some change.

Are there any coupon/discount codes for QVC going on?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope. Best believe I was looking. And if you go by the cost per ounce the 4 bottles is a better deal. The best I could do was e-bates with 3% cash back.


If you want me to send you a thingie let me know. They have a special (ebates) where you get a $5 bonus for being referred.


----------



## empressri (Sep 14, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I don't think so!
> 
> Here is how I use WEN:
> 
> ...



thanks charmtreese!!! guess ill be trying lavender along with my fig! assuming i love the fig, i havent tried it yet.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 14, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Nope. Best believe I was looking. And if you go by the cost per ounce the 4 bottles is a better deal. The best I could do was e-bates with 3% cash back.
> 
> 
> If you want me to send you a thingie let me know. They have a special (ebates) where you get a $5 bonus for being referred.



Thanks for the response.  So I can get $5 off my order?


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 14, 2008)

empressri said:


> thanks charmtreese!!! guess ill be trying lavender along with my fig! assuming i love the fig, i havent tried it yet.



I can't wait to see your reviews on it.  

Your Karen's Body Beautiful video gave me that extra push to go ahead and purchase the Hair Milks, and I'm soooooo glad I did .


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Thanks for the response.  So I can get $5 off my order?



Not per se. They give you $5 bucks for signing up and send you a rebate. You only get 3% off of the order. Check it out www.e-bates.com. It lets you get rebates off of other sites too.


----------



## empressri (Sep 14, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I can't wait to see your reviews on it.
> 
> Your Karen's Body Beautiful video gave me that extra push to go ahead and purchase the Hair Milks, and I'm soooooo glad I did .




Dang you're going to make me get three bottles now lol. Well, of course if I like the fig. Then I'll get a full fig, lavender and cucumber cause she said it helps cleanse.


----------



## devin (Sep 14, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I don't think so!
> 
> Here is how I use WEN:
> 
> ...


 
Great breakdown! I have been reading this thread and trying with all of my might not to purchase these conditioners, but ya'll are making it sooooo hard! I guess I am just going to have to break down, I am just horrible, when I see so many raves I have to jump on th bandwagon. Lord, help me!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 14, 2008)

devin said:


> Great breakdown! I have been reading this thread and trying with all of my might not to purchase these conditioners, but ya'll are making it sooooo hard! I guess I am just going to have to break down, I am just horrible, when I see so many raves I have to jump on th bandwagon. Lord, help me!


   It's not our fault you have no self control


----------



## Toy (Sep 14, 2008)

Buy it DEVIN,BUY IT DEVIN.


----------



## empressri (Sep 14, 2008)

YALL ARE BAD! Why am I looking at the Wen now! I'm leaving, I can't buy anything till I get paid!


----------



## devin (Sep 14, 2008)

toy said:


> Buy it DEVIN,BUY IT DEVIN.


 



ooooooh you know you ain't right!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok I just ordered the Fig 16oz/6oz travel size set of the cleansing conditioner.....UPS Express   Yeah, I'm impatient.


----------



## Opalsunset (Sep 14, 2008)

All of ya'll are going to love this stuff!

I already told my mom all my cousins & aunties are getting wen for christmas this year!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 14, 2008)

Opalsunset said:


> All of ya'll are going to love this stuff!
> 
> I already told my mom all my cousins & aunties are getting wen for christmas this year!



LOL, that's why I decided to hold out on getting the big 32oz.  I figured that if I really liked it, I can ask for it for Christmas since I usually don't know what I want around that time, anyway.


----------



## Toy (Sep 14, 2008)

TELL'EM OPALSUNSET ITS SOME GOOD STUFF.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

Y'all are crazy! 

 It really is goot schtuff though. I went as far as to break down the price (including shipping) per ounce on the different sizes.  I'm looking forward to getting my shipment!!!!  YAY! 


*ahem* sooooooo who's used the texture balm and the styling cream??? I had to choose between the 4 piece conditioner set and the 4 piece Complete Hair Collection. I kinda wanted both but I couldn't justify buying both sets.


----------



## Toy (Sep 14, 2008)

ILUVSMUHGRASS,I have the texturizing balm and i would not buy it,it was giving to me.I have not noticed anything spectacular about it,so not something i would purchase.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. I was wondering if everything else was as good as the conditioner.


----------



## january noir (Sep 14, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> *ahem* sooooooo who's used the texture balm and the styling cream???


 


toy said:


> ILUVSMUHGRASS,I have the texturizing balm and i would not buy it,it was giving to me.I have not noticed anything spectacular about it,so not something i would purchase.


 
I have both and at first I didn't like the texture balm at all using it as the instructions say.  Since then, I gave it another chance.  I use more than the recommeded amount and my protective styles are shiny and more controlled.  It should last a long time so I won't be repurchasing any time soon.

I like the Styling Creme though and would repurchase.   It does provide my hair with more control; less frizz and flyaways.

However, there are better brands for this type of product out there so you can skip the Wen brands.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

I mentioned this in the MT/OCT thread but I let my husband try my Fig WEN to shave with...he LOVED it!! He even tried to confiscate it  I told him that I would purchase some for him if he allow WEN become a permanent part of our household budget.  I get to purchase OCT too.


----------



## pear (Sep 14, 2008)

Well after trying the fig a few weeks ago I finally tried the lavender and I definitely think that I like this one even more!  I did notice a bit more shedding with the fig vs. lavendar so I think I will stick with the lavendar unless the tea tree knocks me off my feet.

My husband loves the fig however and has laid claim on it!


----------



## Lexib (Sep 14, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> I don't really count my pumps I put on as much as needed for my hair. I massage through, comb through and then put a shower cap on and complete my shower et al....I then rinse out and my hair is very manageable and the comb glides through. I towel dry but while still damp I put a drop or 2 of WEN in my hand with some coconut oil and massage through my hair, comb through and let it air dry in a ponytail, the result is soft, silky and moisturized hair.


 


thanks alot for breaking it down!  Will try this next time - especially mixning it w/ cococunt oil since I use that as a part of my normal washing already


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

pear said:


> Well after trying the fig a few weeks ago I finally tried the lavender and I definitely think that I like this one even more! I did notice a bit more shedding with the fig vs. lavendar so I think I will stick with the lavendar unless the tea tree knocks me off my feet.
> 
> *My husband loves the fig however and has laid claim on it!*


 
Our husbands must be related.


----------



## january noir (Sep 14, 2008)

Opalsunset said:


> All of ya'll are going to love this stuff!
> 
> I already told my mom all my cousins & aunties are getting wen for christmas this year!


 

That's a nice gift!     And the extra is if they don't like it, they can give it to you!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 14, 2008)

I just Wen'd today for the first time since I texlaxed.  YES, I know I just flatironed my hair on Friday but i missed cowashing   My hair feels sooooo good as it's airdrying.  Plus I didn't have to use as much Wen since most of my volume is gone


----------



## january noir (Sep 14, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I just Wen'd today for the first time since I texlaxed. YES, I know I just flatironed my hair on Friday but i missed cowashing  My hair feels sooooo good as it's airdrying. Plus I didn't have to use as much Wen since most of my volume is gone


 
Good for you and much success with your newly texlaxed hair!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I just Wen'd today for the first time since I texlaxed. YES, I know I just flatironed my hair on Friday but i missed cowashing  My hair feels sooooo good as it's airdrying. *Plus I didn't have to use as much Wen since most of my volume is gone*


 
That right there will save you money since you won't have to repurchase as often as before.


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 14, 2008)

I am airdrying now... hair feels lovely.  I am 6 weeks post and my ng is kicking.  I had some shedding so I clarified, mixed the tea tree and fig, DC for 30 mins, rinsed, and added fig as a leave in mixed with aloe vera oil and some protein.  Lovely.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 15, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that the WEN is in the building. I'm not opening yet bc I know I will be tempted to use it and have an herbal essences moment..which I can't since I just went to the salon on Saturday!!! Wen on Wednesday night... it's a date!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 15, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I am pleased to announce that the WEN is in the building. I'm not opening yet bc I know I will be tempted to use it and have an herbal essences moment..which I can't since I just went to the salon on Saturday!!! Wen on Wednesday night... it's a date!!!



Your gonna love it


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I am pleased to announce that the WEN is in the building. I'm not opening yet bc I know I will be tempted to use it and have an herbal essences moment..which I can't since I just went to the salon on Saturday!!! Wen on Wednesday night... it's a date!!!


 
I'm looking forward to your review!!  

You already know how I feel about it...


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

Ladies I WEN'd my 4y/o's hair ....let me tell you I have NEVER cried tears of happiness over a hair product til now.  I put WEN on her last night (a mixture of Almond Mint and Cucumber Aloe) and I left it on overnight (I baggied her hair) when I rinsed it out this morning  not one tear, not one 'ouch', no screaming, no fighting.....I am beyond grateful for this product.  

CHAZ DEAN BET NOT EVER CHANGE ANY INGREDIENTS EVER.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 16, 2008)

My order of Wen (Fig) should be in tomorrow.  I can't wait to try it.  If I like it, that means I have several bottles of Suave Tropical Coconut and Milk & Honey to get rid of .


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Ladies I WEN'd my 4y/o's hair ....let me tell you I have NEVER cried tears of happiness over a hair product til now.  I put WEN on her last night (a mixture of Almond Mint and Cucumber Aloe) and I left it on overnight (I baggied her hair) when I rinsed it out this morning  not one tear, not one 'ouch', no screaming, no fighting.....I am beyond grateful for this product.
> 
> CHAZ DEAN BET NOT EVER CHANGE ANY INGREDIENTS EVER.


EM I thought about using the Fig Wen on my 5yo dd but didn't want her to be scared of the tingle or her scalp to burn from the menthol.  I think this weekend I am going to give it a try on her.


----------



## january noir (Sep 16, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> My order of Wen (Fig) should be in tomorrow. I can't wait to try it. If I like it, that means I have several bottles of Suave Tropical Coconut and Milk & Honey to get rid of .


 
Girl, put that Suave in a bag and give it away.     It is no comparison to Wen.


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 16, 2008)

Once I run low on fig/tea tree I am going to the sweet almond mint... sigh my credit card is crying.


----------



## january noir (Sep 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> EM I thought about using the Fig Wen on my 5yo dd but didn't want her to be scared of the tingle or her scalp to burn from the menthol. I think this weekend I am going to give it a try on her.


 
Use the Cucumber Aloe.   I would think it is more for sensitive scalps.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2008)

They shipped mine todayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Woot!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> Use the Cucumber Aloe. I would think it is more for sensitive scalps.


 Why you tryna make me buy more Wen JN huh???  Maybe I should go on ahead and get the little sampler box so I can try out a few at one time.  I think someone (maybe you??) mentioned that the set includes the cuke. I think i'll look for the sampler on qvc right now...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 16, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> They shipped mine todayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Woot!


Yay  I can't wait for you to give it a go


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 16, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Once I run low on fig/tea tree I am going to the sweet almond mint... sigh my credit card is crying.



I love love love love....did I say love?  the sweet almond mint. LOVE IT! 

I get more softness especially when rinsing with it.


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 16, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I love love love love....did I say love?  the sweet almond mint. LOVE IT!
> 
> I get more softness especially when rinsing with it.


 
You are awful!  Such a pusher!  Yeah I think I will order at the end of the month.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 16, 2008)

MissVee said:


> You are awful!  Such a pusher!  Yeah I think I will order at the end of the month.



 I used it mixed with a little lavender today.


----------



## january noir (Sep 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> Use the Cucumber Aloe. I would think it is more for sensitive scalps.


 


Fabulousity said:


> Why you tryna make me buy more Wen JN huh??? Maybe I should go on ahead and get the little sampler box so I can try out a few at one time. I think someone (maybe you??) mentioned that the set includes the cuke. I think i'll look for the sampler on qvc right now...


 
Sorry FabBre!  I looked again at the product descriptions and it's actually the *Tea Tree* one that is for sensitive scalps (but they all have menthol in them)

*Tea Tree*
Due to its healing & medicinal properties it is formulated to help those with sensitive, dry, or flaky scalps. Tea Tree works exceptionally well on those with medium to coarse, wavy to curly, and ethnic hair.

*Cucumber Aloe*
Perfect for all hair types and is extremely beneficial for oily scalps and dry hair due to its astringent and moisturizing properties. It also performs amazingly well on fine to medium textured hair adding volume and body.


----------



## sowhut (Sep 16, 2008)

I got my Wen today, which was fast since i just ordered it friday. I used the tea tree oil on my scalp and tried the fig on the length of my hair. While i do loooooove how my scalp is feeling, the rest of my hair is not "great". It shed alot too. I will hang in there because i remember charmtreese and fabulosity saying that they did not take to Wen right away either..so i will use this stuff up til it works:crossfingers:


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 16, 2008)

sowhut said:


> I got my Wen today, which was fast since i just ordered it friday. I used the tea tree oil on my scalp and tried the fig on the length of my hair. While i do loooooove how my scalp is feeling, the rest of my hair is not "great". It shed alot too. I will hang in there because i remember charmtreese and fabulosity saying that they did not take to Wen right away either..so i will use this stuff up til it works:crossfingers:



I gave it 3 washes and then I was like, okay, we are really talking now. I have 4 different ones and to be honest, the fig isn't my favorite and I shed more with it. I am still going to use it up but it isn't as good for me as some of the other ones.


----------



## sowhut (Sep 16, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I gave it 3 washes and then I was like, okay, we are really talking now. I have 4 different ones and to be honest, the fig isn't my favorite and I shed more with it. I am still going to use it up but it isn't as good for me as some of the other ones.


 Thanks Gymfreak, I have the lavendar one too which i will try next. im kinda scared to even use the fig again after the shedding i had. Which is your favorite?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 16, 2008)

sowhut said:


> Thanks Gymfreak, I have the lavendar one too which i will try next. im kinda scared to even use the fig again after the shedding i had. Which is your favorite?



The sweet almond mint is my fav. Followed very closely by lavender and then tea tree and then fig. With the fig, I find it works best for me if I only have it on for a couple of minutes. With the other ones, I will sometimes slap on a plastic cap and watch an episode of tv before rinsing it back out.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 16, 2008)

Coffee said:


> JN I use WEN with a heat cap too. *I also used my steamer with WEN,* my hair came out awesome both ways.


 I was wondering if this will work too.  Thanks!


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 16, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> The sweet almond mint is my fav. Followed very closely by lavender and then tea tree and then fig. With the fig, I find it works best for me if I only have it on for a couple of minutes. With the other ones, I will sometimes slap on a plastic cap and watch an episode of tv before rinsing it back out.



This makes sense... the fig doesn't make my hair fab on the wash out but when I add it as a leave in my hair feels wonderful... I might just use it in the shower and leave it on for that duration of time.  I want the sweet almond now.

MV


----------



## sowhut (Sep 16, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> The sweet almond mint is my fav. Followed very closely by lavender and then tea tree and then fig. With the fig, I find it works best for me if I only have it on for a couple of minutes. With the other ones, I will sometimes slap on a plastic cap and watch an episode of tv before rinsing it back out.


 Thanks again, I have the lavendar and if all is well then i will order the sweet almond mint too. Since you're the one who put me on to my beloved Porsosity Control i'm feeling optimistic about these


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 17, 2008)

Question.  Has anybody just used it this way:

1. Wet hair really good
2. Put a lot of the Wen on
3. Sat under the dryer for 20/30 mins
4. Washed/rinse out
5. Put in a little for leave-in
6. Airdry
7. Done

Instead of doing it the regular way...washing, rinsing, putting more in for deep conditioning, and so forth?


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 17, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Question.  Has anybody just used it this way:
> 
> 1. Wet hair really good
> 2. Put a lot of the Wen on
> ...



I have done this method and I didnt feel any difference in my hair vs following the directions.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^  OK  Because I feel that I might be able to save a pump or two doing it this way versus putting more in after rinsing out the first initial batch.

Thanks!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 18, 2008)

I received my WEN Fig today.

The smell isn't bad, IMO.  I don't mind it.

I tested it out by co-washing on 3 sections of my hair:  1) with WEN left-in, 2) with just Fantasia IC Gel layered on top, 3) with just Abba Nourishing as a leave-in.

After my hair dried, I must say, that the jury is still out, and I'm not yet ready to throw away the Return Label.

ETA:  I just conditioned my whole head with WEN this morning.  I used about 10 pumps, and that sufficiently covered my hair since it's short.  I think I can do without :-\.  The tingle on my scalp was nice.  I shouldn't have turned a blind eye to that cone, Amodomethicone. My hair reacts the same to just about all of them now. 

I already know that if I were relaxed, my hair would love this because my hair didn't mind a cone or 2 then.  But as a natural, I have to be careful of what I use or my hair could end up being less defined (due to cone build-up) and more dry.
*
Now I have 16oz & 6oz bottles.  Anybody want some WEN?*

I don't mind sending it back to QVC, but since so many ladies want to try WEN, I'll just sell it to someone here.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I received my WEN Fig today.
> 
> The smell isn't bad, IMO.  I don't mind it.
> 
> ...




Hey sweetie,

I posted this link on the exchange forum b/c a daephae was looking to buy some WEN fig.


----------



## january noir (Sep 18, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I received my WEN Fig today.
> 
> The smell isn't bad, IMO. I don't mind it.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry it didn't work for you.  I'll take it off your hands.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got mine today and the tea tree stinks to me... but i know my scalp loves it. I'm doing the happy dance. YAY! I know what I'm doing tonight lol.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 19, 2008)

After reading how several of us like the WEN Sweet Almond condish, I finally broke down and ordered it and the Aloe. Soooooo if I don't like either one, I will be selling them. On the QVC site I was reading how people were having problems getting all the condish out of the jars, well this is what I do. I simply cut the jars in half and use a spoon to scoop all the remaining condish and put it in a clean butter container, or any container will do. Right now I have fig and lavender mixed together in a butter container.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> After reading how several of us like the WEN Sweet Almond condish, I finally broke down and ordered it and the Aloe. Soooooo if I don't like either one, I will be selling them. On the QVC site I was reading how people were having problems getting all the condish out of the jars, well this is what I do. I simply cut the jars in half and use a spoon to scoop all the remaining condish and put it in a clean butter container, or any container will do. Right now I have fig and lavender mixed together in a butter container.


 

Hey Coffee!    Where have you been woman?  Been missing you. 

I ordered the Sweet Almond and I received it yesterday.   I haven't used it yet, but I do like the scent of it.  

I purchased the 32oz size because my SO will use it too; I think his hair will respond beautifully to Wen.   

I can't wait.  I plan to use it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hey Coffee!  Where have you been woman? Been missing you.
> 
> I ordered the Sweet Almond and I received it yesterday. I haven't used it yet, but I do like the scent of it.
> 
> ...


 
I can't keep my hiney off of the political forum.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I can't keep my hiney off of the political forum.


 
I hear you.  Me neither! 

I wanted to tell you I got the Body Cleansing System.   I've been using it, but I haven't gotten as excited about it like the Cleansing Conditioner.  However, the Body Lotion is superior. 

Maybe they will come out with different scents.   I am realizing that the Lavender "flavor" isn't my favorite scent like the Fig and Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 19, 2008)

I love the smell of Lavender.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 19, 2008)

k I wen'd again today. I LOVE the almond mint...... as in it IS my baby daddy love it. I tried the tea tree around my edges and even though my scalp LUBBEDEDED it, it left my hair a little dry.... The jury's still out on the fig. 

My scalp feels gooooooooooooooood   It's still a lil tingly. YAY! 

I used heat today. I blow dried and OH MUH Dang it's sooooo soft! I used a little of the fig and almond mint, chi silk infusion, my rosewater/glycerin mix and coconut oil. It's almost sinful to feel this good.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I love the smell of Lavender.



me too!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

I ordered the sweet almond yesterday and should hopefully have it by the end of next week just in time for wash


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I ordered the sweet almond yesterday and should hopefully have it by the end of next week just in time for wash


 
Have you tried it on your daughter's hair yet?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Have you tried it on your daughter's hair yet?


 No, not yet.  I am going to wash her hair this weekend and i'll be using the fig since the almond isn't here yet.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I ordered the sweet almond yesterday and should hopefully have it by the end of next week just in time for wash


   Is this your first time?   I haven't tried it, but I like the scent very much.   Now I can see the rave and why they offered it as the basic autoship.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> Is this your first time? I haven't tried it, but I like the scent very much. Now I can see the rave and why they offered it as the basic autoship.


 Yes, it will be my first time.  I'm a sweet almond virgin


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yes, it will be my first time. I'm a sweet almond virgin


 
Anticipation keeps me way yay yayt tin'  ***Carly Simon***


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 19, 2008)

The only WEN I love by itself is the Tea Tree....as for the rest of them I have to mix them with each other to get that  effect. It's a conspiracy I tell ya a conspiracy. erplexed

Fig/Lavendar 

Almond/Cucumber  

Almond/Tea Tree  

Tea Tree  

Cucumber/Tea Tree  

Fig/Cucumber  

Fig/Almond   

That's been my responses to those mixes.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> The only WEN I love by itself is the Tea Tree....as for the rest of them I have to mix them with each other to get that  effect. It's a conspiracy I tell ya a conspiracy. erplexed
> 
> Fig/Lavendar
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the rating system!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 19, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> The only WEN I love by itself is the Tea Tree....as for the rest of them I have to mix them with each other to get that  effect. It's a conspiracy I tell ya a conspiracy. erplexed
> 
> Fig/Lavendar
> 
> ...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> Anticipation keeps me way yay yayt tin' ***Carly Simon***


----------



## Coffee (Sep 19, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yes, it will be my first time. I'm a sweet almond virgin


 

Oh goody I'm not the only sweet almond virgin. I ordered the Sweet Almond and Aloe last night from QVC. The delivery is 9-29.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Oh goody I'm not the only sweet almond virgin. I ordered the Sweet Almond and Aloe last night from QVC. The delivery is 9-29.


 I'm so nervous with anticipation *clutches pearls*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL


----------



## january noir (Sep 20, 2008)

I tried my Sweet Almond Minttoday and it's FAB-U-LOUS! 



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> k I wen'd again today. I LOVE the almond mint...... as in it IS my baby daddy love it.


 
NO!  ILuvsmuhgrass, Sweet Almond Mint is *my *Baby Daddy now! 



AWESOME!  After using the Sweet Almond Mint CC, Oil and Styling Creme, I airdryed a little, wrapped my hair, let it dry and took it down.  ::Copy of 2cool:



Fabulousity said:


> I ordered the sweet almond yesterday and should hopefully have it by the end of next week just in time for wash


 


Coffee said:


> Oh goody I'm not the only sweet almond virgin. I ordered the Sweet Almond and Aloe last night from QVC. The delivery is 9-29.


 I think you will love it too!


----------



## vevster (Sep 20, 2008)

I would love to try the Wen Oils.....


----------



## january noir (Sep 20, 2008)

vevster said:


> I would love to try the Wen Oils.....


 
The Oils are a great complement, but any oil would work fine.
I just took a shower and slathered on the Sweet Almond Mint Oil and I feel great.  The scent is pretty nice too.   I rubbed what was left on my hands on my hair.   Ahhhhhh....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 21, 2008)

Ennit great?!!?!?!?!  I love the sweet almond mint. I'm thinking about trying the cucumber aloe soon.


----------



## vevster (Sep 21, 2008)

QVC has a 4 pack for 84 bucks... I think that would be my next purchase down the road.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm currently doing the Guthy Renker thing where they send you 90 supply at a time and charge you $30/month.  Any one else doing this? If so, how is it working for you?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> The only WEN I love by itself is the Tea Tree....as for the rest of them I have to mix them with each other to get that  effect. It's a conspiracy I tell ya a conspiracy. erplexed
> 
> Fig/Lavendar
> 
> ...


 


january noir said:


> I tried my Sweet Almond Minttoday and it's FAB-U-LOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You ladies are hilarious and keep this thread so much fun.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 21, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm currently doing the Guthy Renker thing where they send you 90 supply at a time and charge you $30/month.  Any one else doing this? If so, how is it working for you?



I thought about it but Guthy Renker can be ruthless. Especially if you decide to cancel. erplexed


----------



## Lexib (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the fig.  Tried it for the second time yesterday and not impressed at all.  I will say that it left my hair feeling mosturized, especially since I air dried it.  However, the end result wasn't any different than my hair feels after I use my normal deep conditioner mix (Nexxus Humectress, Coconut & Olive Oil.)  

So my review:  great if you wanna save time on mixing, but IMHO, not worth the $28 + s&h.  

This'll teach the PJ in me!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 21, 2008)

*My WEN Experience*​
Well, I Wen'd for the first time tonight.  I used FIG.

First I colored my hair black.  Then I clarified with AO Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo.  After that my hair felt hard and stuff.  Then I started to put the FIG in my hair.  Let me tell you, as soon as I started massaging it in the back of my hair I felt an instant softness I have not quite felt in a long time!  Then I proceeded to put it all thru my hair and then started feeling the tingle!   Boy I was in WEN HEAVEN!!!    After that, I went under my Pibbs for 20 min for a DC then went to wash out.  Last rinse with cold water.  My hair felt like *BUTTER *  Right now I am air drying and I have no frizz in my hair at all.  Even my overprocessed ends look  and feel different and my hair is airdrying SOFT!!! NEVER HAS IT AIRDRIED SOFT LIKE THAT.  BELIEVE ME!!!  I would have to put 50/11 products in my hair to try and keep it somewhat soft during my airdrying time.  I am so impressed!

I am soooooooo happy!!!  Thanks to all the ladies on this thread for giving me the courage to try this. And most of all  *THANK GOD *for guiding me to this thread!!!

I do have to say that I did notice a LOT of shedding.  I do not know if it is from the color or the Fig being that a lot of you were complaining about shedding from the Fig.  But right now by me running my fingers thru my hair (mind you I am 5 weeks post and able to run my fingers thru my hair without it getting stuck or hair coming out)  I do not see any hair coming out.  Oh, and my hair is taking a long time to airdry too.  I say this because ever since my was got damaged, it did not take long at all for it to dry.  So now I take this experience to believe that my hair is very moisturized!

I want to try other Wens now!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

YAY! Glad you liked it! Girl it gets better the longer you use it too.


----------



## Renaylor (Sep 22, 2008)

I first got wind of this stuff after I spoke to a friend of mine about getting rid of sulfate shampoo and silicones. I find out after all these years what was making my hair itch and thinning my hair. She told me about WEN. I had no idea what it was until I went on the boards and then checked out the websites. I did some serious thinking because I started back on Aveda and did not want to invest in any more products. I ordered a 16 oz bottle of the Lavender which is great for volumizing thin hair and adding moisture. I clarified with Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo-A fantastic clarifier that does not strip your hair, leaves a cooling sensation and is sulfate free. I tried the WEN as directed. I had some tangling at first but combing was a little easier as time went on. I air dried my hair and it was soft, clean, no itchy scalp and throughly moisturized. My new growth was mega soft.  I gave it a few days and tried it again and boy does it work great the second time around. Detangled soft hair, no itchiness, no buildup and one wash does it all. The longer you leave it in the better it is too for softening and detangling the hair. My hair airdried soft again and had a lot of volume and fullness I have not had in a long time. Definitely HG next to my Aveda Damaged and Dry remedy treatments.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 22, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> YAY! Glad you liked it! Girl it gets better the longer you use it too.


 Now I see why a lot of ya'll can't wait for your next WEN day!

I was so thrilled about how soft my hair was getting even while I was massaging it in that I went to my DH and asked him to smell my hair.  I kinda liked how my hair smelled mined you.  But he goes and say  "Uhm, your hair smells like weed".  First I was like .  Then I was just like "Whatever"  I quickly got over what he said because I just loved the way my hair felt!!!

Oh, after my hair airdried (I needed the assistance of my hairdryer because it was taking that long for my hair to airdry...*LOVING IT!!!*) I went ahead and flat ironed my hair.  Then I pinned curled it and this morning I took the pins out and wrapped my hair before getting into the shower and combed it out afterwards.  Can you say *BEAUTIFUL, BLACK, BOUNCING, SOFT, MOISTURIZED, SHOULDER LENGTH HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Oh and my new growth is still soft too!!!!!!!!!  I was able to comb thru my hair this morning with VERY LITTLE hair breakage at my dermacation line.  AND my hair stopped shedding today from last night too.  I was releaved about that!!!  

I got three, compliments this morning so far and this guy I see every morning before leaving my building asked me did I did something different to my hair because it looks really nice.  Grinning I said "No just washed and flat ironed."  But then I thought about what he said while walking out the building and started wondering if my hair was looking busted before???    But that thought quickly left my mind as soon as my hair started blowing in the wind and now  I am like this  all morning so far!

This Friday I am going to wet my hair real good.  Put the Wen on.  Go under the dryer for 30min.  Don't rinse out and this time and sleep with it on overnight and wash and set in the morning.  CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrae (Sep 25, 2008)

Renaylor said:


> ....boy does it work great the second time around. Detangled soft hair, no itchiness, no buildup and one wash does it all. The longer you leave it in the better it is too for softening and detangling the hair. My hair airdried soft again and had a lot of volume and fullness I have not had in a long time. Definitely HG next to my Aveda Damaged and Dry remedy treatments.



I'm a lavender Wen friend now and I'm glad to hear it gets better.  After the first "wash" it was okay (loved the smell and the tingle) but the final results were not  remarkable.  HOWEVER... I'm also using OCT as a leave-in on my scalp and my new growth gets kinda dry, but I tried Wen on my off-OCT days and its WONDERFUL!   This is a keeper for me!  I love my OCT but I needed a good moisturizer.  I also place a little bit on my ends as a leave-in and its great.  Looking forward to my second Wen wash tonight.


----------



## aja1121 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just saw the infomercial this morning....and I think I'm going to jump on the bandwagon as soon as I use all my DevaCurl, BUT.........I have to figure out how to incorporate this with my ayurvedic regimen.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 26, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> EM I thought about using the Fig Wen on my 5yo dd but didn't want her to be scared of the tingle or her scalp to burn from the menthol. I think this weekend I am going to give it a try on her.


 
My 4 yo loves the tingle feeling.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 26, 2008)

january noir said:


> I tried my Sweet Almond Minttoday and it's FAB-U-LOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stop it! Stop it! Just Stop it!!!!!!  Now you gonna make me go out and buy Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 26, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> *My WEN Experience*​
> 
> Well, I Wen'd for the first time tonight. I used FIG.
> 
> ...


 
Glad you liked it. I think you will find the amount of shedding will diminish in time, it did for me.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 27, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> Stop it! Stop it! Just Stop it!!!!!!  Now you gonna make me go out and buy Sweet Almond Mint.



 It's greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!! ​

My next purchase is definitely going to be one of those 32 oz bottles. Or one of the kits.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

I just received the styling cream in the mail today, I got the 4 pack for $81...I forgot how tiny those 6oz bottles are  has anyone heard any information on whether they will make larger bottles of the styling cream. It is simply not enough for me AND my daughter...she has enough hair on her head for 3 people. Because of her I already have to purchase 32oz bottle her hair takes 4oz with each use and that's just a light coating  instead of WENing her once a week I may have to drop down to every other week and just cowash her with suave in between. I can get away with 3oz per wash and I only do it once a week. 


:scratchch


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2008)

I broke down and brought the Sweet Almond Mint.  My hair air dries kinda hard.  I use Mega Tek and let's just say that protein is kicking in.  

Using it tomorrow.  Will post my results.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> Stop it! Stop it! Just Stop it!!!!!!  Now you gonna make me go out and buy Sweet Almond Mint.



Go on and get it. I love it. It is actually my favorite one. I used it this morning.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 27, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Go on and get it. I love it. It is actually my favorite one. I used it this morning.



Me too! lol Girl this stuff is in my grass RIGHT NIGH!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Me too! lol Girl this stuff is in my grass RIGHT NIGH!!!



 Gotta love it!!!


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2008)

WEN Sweet Almond Review...

I think I'm in love yall. I've been reading this thread and honestly, I first thought, not another bandwagon product.  I refused to spend the money....initially! 

Transitioning to natural and I no longer use regular shampoos on my hair.  They strip my alreaday way too dry hair. 

Getting down to bizness... Used Wen this morning.  Let it sit on my hair for awhile and then I rinsed.  The hair in my nape area felt so soft and I hadn't done anything.

Rinsed it out and used a little as a leave in.  I noticed immediately that my hair was softer, more supple, shinier, curls were more defined and it was definitely easier to comb.  

Loveeeeddd the minty smell and slight tingle on my scalp.

I KNOW for sure that I'm only going to use WEN until next year sometime.  I'm thinking that it may help loosen the texture of my hair and Lord knows I need it.  

Yep, I'll be pulling out the credit card AGAIN, as this is a keeper.  

The true test will be how my hair air dries.  If I take out my twists and it's still soft and fluffy... I'm heading straight for the biggest bottle they have.  

Two questions...

Does this really cleanse the hair? If not, I don't even care.
What other WEN products work well with the cleanser? 

I'm in WEN love.  Think I'm gonna WEN-wash more often.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ WEN really does clean the hair. You will notice that you won't see or feel any kind of buildup even if that is the only thing you use.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 27, 2008)

WEN, really cleanses hair! It's the only cleanser that I have used in my hair in over a year (other then when I go to the salon for touch-ups).  I only use the cleanser, however I have used the oil & styling cream with great results.


----------



## Toy (Sep 27, 2008)

Wen Is a cleanser it removes any build , I love it,its the only cleanser i will be using on my hair I also use it with a cheap conditioner to make it stretch and my hair still turns out soft detangled moisturized and i also airdry no heat at all LOVE IT.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^Really???


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

Trying to resist....

I think I asked this b4 and don't remember getting a response.   Does anyone use this and currently have a sew in?

If not, I guess I'll be the guinea pig.  I may put this on my Oct wish list.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^^When my mom had her sew in I used it on her.  I would put the WEN and water in a color applicator bottle and apply it to her dry hair, between the braids and massage it into her scalp, then I will let it sit for a minute or two rinse and repeat.  It turned out great!


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2008)

I think WEN is a keeper for me.  Matter of fact, I know it's a keeper for me.  My hair doesn't feel like it's my hair.  It's softer, more moisturized, etc..


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 27, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> ^^^Really???



lol I know right? A sista is runnin' through some almond mint.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 27, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Gotta love it!!!



Oh fa sho!   I think what I really love is that my scalp feels clean and not oily and my hair feels soft and not dry. Finally my hair and scalp are balanced. This is awesome stuff.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> ^^^^When my mom had her sew in I used it on her.  I would put the WEN and water in a color applicator bottle and apply it to her dry hair, between the braids and massage it into her scalp, then I will let it sit for a minute or two rinse and repeat.  It turned out great!



How was the condition of her hair underneath when she took the weave down?


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2008)

All the while I was using it, I kept thinking... is this stuff really cleaning my hair? I felt as if I were putting lotion on my hair.  I know regular conditioner doesn't lather either, but my hair never feels this great and supple with regular condish.

I didn't add any leave ins (only a little WEN) during this wash.  I wanna see how my hair acts after it's been air dried with only this product.  

Have you ladies stopped buying a bunch of deep conditoners, etc? 
I'm thinking I might be GREAT with WEN and my steamer. 

Is lavendar just as good as almond mint?


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG the cucumber aloe styling cream stinks to high heaven....ICK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will NOT repurchase


----------



## Toy (Sep 27, 2008)

Yodie,I only buy conditioners that are cheap like Dove intense Conditioner or Pantene dc mask to stretch out my Wen It still works WONDERFUL.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

yodie said:


> All the while I was using it, I kept thinking... is this stuff really cleaning my hair? I felt as if I were putting lotion on my hair.  I know regular conditioner doesn't lather either, but my hair never feels this great and supple with regular condish.
> 
> I didn't add any leave ins (only a little WEN) during this wash.  I wanna see how my hair acts after it's been air dried with only this product.
> 
> ...




I have alot less product now. I have kept it in overnight too and I loved it. The lavender and the almond mint are my two favs and I have tried all but the cucumber aloe.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Even tho' I don't particularly care for the smell of the cucumber aloe styling gel I must admit that it's very moisturizing  and my twists are nice and plump and my hair is airdrying verrrrrry soft.  And to my surprise I didn't use very much at all and I squeezed out a little bit per twist. The 6oz jar for the styling gel isn't bad at all I can see now that I will have them for a long time *if* I only use them on my hair and not my daughter's hair. :scratchch


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 28, 2008)

Not too wild about the cucumber aloe. Then again I'm not too crazy about the fig either. I'm going to hold onto it for the winter (I think) and see if it's better for my hair then. Almond mint hands down.


----------



## yodie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's official.  I love WEN!!! My hair air dried soooo soft.  It's even straighter than it usually is.  Just yesterday my hair felt so nasty and dry.  I can't imagine using another shampoo on my hair.  This even feels better than ANY conditioner I've ever used.

I'm officially in love.  I've never seen a shampoo or conditioner have this kind of effect on my hair.  I can actually see the day where I'll have nice waves and be able to brush my tamed hair down.  YAY!!

I can imagine the day where I'll be able to use this as a leave in and pull my hair back.  I know this sounds silly to some of yall, but this has been a dream of mine.

WEN veterans....do the results get better with time? Will my hair continue to get straighter, softer and more manageable? 

What results do you ladies get from the styling cream/gel?


----------



## yodie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone try the Almond Mint Styling Gel?


----------



## january noir (Sep 28, 2008)

yodie said:


> Anyone try the Almond Mint Styling Gel?



I have.      It's good.   I like the Fig and Sweet Almond Mint Styling Cremes.
I have the Lavender too and it's just as nice.  They all accomplish the same.


----------



## january noir (Sep 28, 2008)

yodie said:


> All the while I was using it, I kept thinking... is this stuff really cleaning my hair? I felt as if I were putting lotion on my hair.  I know regular conditioner doesn't lather either, but my hair never feels this great and supple with regular condish.
> 
> I didn't add any leave ins (only a little WEN) during this wash.  I wanna see how my hair acts after it's been air dried with only this product.
> 
> ...



With a steamer?   I bet it will be tremendous!


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 28, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Not too wild about the cucumber aloe. Then again I'm not too crazy about the fig either. I'm going to hold onto it for the winter (I think) and see if it's better for my hair then. Almond mint hands down.



The fig is the only one I do not use, and I only use the cucumber aloe when I need to remove build-up, however if I use the cucumber on my scalp I always have to follow-up with the lavender or almond mint.  


I wish they sold a trio with the lavender, Almond mint and tea tree!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 28, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> How was the condition of her hair underneath when she took the weave down?



Her hair would come out very soft!!!! During this time I was using the fig so, her hair was really moisturized and tangle free when I removed the install.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 28, 2008)

yodie said:


> All the while I was using it, I kept thinking... is this stuff really cleaning my hair? I felt as if I were putting lotion on my hair.  I know regular conditioner doesn't lather either, but my hair never feels this great and supple with regular condish.
> 
> I didn't add any leave ins (only a little WEN) during this wash.  I wanna see how my hair acts after it's been air dried with only this product.
> 
> ...



The only other conditioners I buy are Jessicurl too shea & weekly moisturizing treatment.


----------



## january noir (Sep 29, 2008)

I condiioned with Sweet Almond Mint yesterday morning and airdried.  I used nothing else but Wen as a leave-in and I used the Styling Creme.

It's Monday morning and I've done my hair and it is still soft and moisturized.   

I have not used _anything_ on my hair yet!   

It's shiny and though I wear a protective style everyday, my hair looks so healthy.   Even the grays peeking out at my hairline look shiny.

I'll check back in later with an update.


----------



## LivingDoll (Sep 29, 2008)

First off, THANKS to January Noir for hooking a sistah up! 

Used and am officially in love with WEN Lavendar! It was orgasmic for me. 

The only thing is....my hair shed like CRAZY afterward! Hope that straightens itself out. If the shedding stops, I'm gonna buy the 32 oz.


Chaz needs to stop playing and sell this stuff everywhere.


----------



## yodie (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for anseering my questions. Can't even express how good it feels to have found my staple cleanser.

What's the main difference between the styling crème and the gel?

I'd like to buy one of these to help keep my twists moisturized.

I'm sitting here at work daydreaming of going home to use my WEN. I may start co-washing twice a week now.

I love MegaTek for growth & WEN for texture, moisture & the overall effect on my hair.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 29, 2008)

yodie said:


> Anyone try the Almond Mint Styling Gel?


 ..........................................


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2008)

I have used my Sweet Almond Mint about 3 times now and i'm in love all over again.  I have my hair in a bun after sealing with olive oil.  I'm going to be bunning until Friday so that when I straighten my hair it will be like "kapow!!" from all the moisture and such...well.. at least that is how I see it when I daydream about it


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 29, 2008)

lol @ kapow.  I'm going to hook up my grass after dinner.


----------



## yodie (Sep 29, 2008)

It's obvious that I'm new to WEN because I'm asking so many questions.

Which website do you order your WEN products from?
Are the styling gel and the creme the same product? I tried Chaz Dean's website and I didn't see styling gel listed.


----------



## yodie (Sep 29, 2008)

january noir said:


> I have.  It's good. I like the Fig and Sweet Almond Mint Styling Cremes.
> I have the Lavender too and it's just as nice. They all accomplish the same.


 
Am I confusing the styling creme for a "gel"? 
I don't see the styling creme listed separately on any of the sites.
Where did you buy yours?

Does anyone think the oil is a necessity or will any oil serve the same purpose?


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 29, 2008)

Subscribing!  I'm new to the boards, but I just ordered the 16oz WEN Fig last week from QVC, I can't wait to try it! :bouncegre  My hair is in dire need of some serious moisture.


----------



## january noir (Sep 29, 2008)

yodie said:


> Am I confusing the styling creme for a "gel"?
> I don't see the styling creme listed separately on any of the sites.
> Where did you buy yours?
> 
> Does anyone think the oil is a necessity or will any oil serve the same purpose?



The Styling Creme has the consistency of a gel.

The oils are not necessary; you can use any oil you have.

I personally love the Wen Oils.   The Sweet Almond Mint oil applied on wet body after a shower is to die for.   

Now that I think about it, :scratchch  I really do love the Wen Bath, Body & Hair Oil.
I just showered and used my Lavender Wen Oil.  

I am soft and scented.


----------



## january noir (Sep 29, 2008)

yodie said:


> It's obvious that I'm new to WEN because I'm asking so many questions.
> 
> Which website do you order your WEN products from?
> Are the styling gel and the creme the same product? I tried Chaz Dean's website and I didn't see styling gel listed.



You want the Styling Creme.  It has the consistency of a gel.


----------



## january noir (Sep 29, 2008)

january noir said:


> I condiioned with Sweet Almond Mint yesterday morning and airdried.  I used nothing else but Wen as a leave-in and I used the Styling Creme.
> 
> It's Monday morning and I've done my hair and it is still soft and moisturized.
> 
> ...



Still shiny.  Still soft.   No other product and my hair is still in a protective style.  Will Wen again in the morning.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 29, 2008)

I received my WEN Sweet Almond and Aloe today. I'll be trying the Sweet Almond on Wednesday!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm, this didn't take off for me as I'd liked. I kind of liked my regular stuff better...  But I'm still using the fig... (TG I didn't like it that much as that is an expensive habit)... I'm already down to less than 1/2 of the container. 

Still got the tea tree to trade/sell if anyone wants it...


----------



## KPH (Sep 29, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Hmm, this didn't take off for me as I'd liked. I kind of liked my regular stuff better... But I'm still using the fig... (TG I didn't like it that much as that is an expensive habit)... I'm already down to less than 1/2 of the container.
> 
> Still got the tea tree to trade/sell if anyone wants it...


 
don't give up on it yet, clarify and use again


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe that's it... when I liked it... I clarified before using... but I thought poo was damaging <<especially chelating/clarifying poo>>... am I supposed to be clarifying weekly? 

Right now; I just use it as my first wash and then cowash with my other stuff...apply OCT and bun.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Maybe that's it... when I liked it... I clarified before using... but I thought poo was damaging <<especially chelating/clarifying poo>>... am I supposed to be clarifying weekly?
> 
> Right now; I just use it as my first wash and then cowash with my other stuff...apply OCT and bun.


 
You may have a lot of buildup and the Wen can't get in there and do it's thing.  If you are cowashing regularly with conditioners i would definitely clarify  before using the WEN.


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> The Styling Creme has the consistency of a gel.
> 
> The oils are not necessary; you can use any oil you have.
> 
> ...


 


january noir said:


> You want the Styling Creme. It has the consistency of a gel.


 
Thanks JN.  
I'm definitely going to pick up the styling creme.  
Doesn't look like I can order this alone on Chaz Dean's website.  Any other sites sell WEN?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 30, 2008)

Did anyone get a chance to try this?  It is supposed to be similar to WEN.





Hair One Hair Cleanser Conditioner is a salon quality sulfate free product that leaves hair cleansed, conditioned and in optimum shape.

Introducing Hair One ... a salon quality product that provides a new all natural approach to hair care and hair detox that leaves hair cleansed, conditioned and in optimum shape. Hair one Cleanser Conditioner has no damaging detergents and harsh chemical; it's made with an elixir of natural herms and oils that clean with astringent and antibacterial properties through a luxurious, penetrating cream without the stripping of detergents, hair is left with remarkable shine, moisture, manageability and polish. With continued use Hair One Cleanser Conditioner will stimulate the scalp, promoting better blood circulation, allowing for healthier hair growth and prevention of hair loss. Available in four formulations. Normal Hair: Designed for normal problem free hair. Color Treated: Prevents premature fading of color. Dry, Damaged: Undos damage from chemical treatments. Dry Scalp: Helps heal scalp damage while restoring suppleness and manageability. 
Type
Normal Hair -Cucumber Color Treated Hair - Jojoba Dry Damaged Hair - Olive Oil Dry Scalp - Tea Tree 


*Sally Item #: SBS-737102* 
*In Stores Only* 

*Professional Price:* *$9.99* *Retail Price:* *$10.99*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 30, 2008)

OK.  I just received my Fig styling cream.  

How should I use this with my WEN CCs?  How have you ladies been useing this?  I read different ways but I am a bit confused.


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Did anyone get a chance to try this? It is supposed to be similar to WEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am defrinitely going to look into this. I'd like to save the $.  
Anyone tried this? 

Could be lilke a OCT/MT thing.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> As Dave Chappelle's impression of Lil Jon, "WHAT?"
> 
> So you and Charmtreese....do you cleanse first and re-apply to DC or *do you apply WEN, go under heat, then cleanse?* Dooooo tell!


 I do the latter.  Saves me on using extra WEN.  Actually, I wet my hair, put the WEN on, Sleep with it then wash it out in the morning and rollerset.

Can we say *BUTTER BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## january noir (Sep 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> Thanks JN.
> I'm definitely going to pick up the styling creme.
> Doesn't look like I can order this alone on Chaz Dean's website. Any other sites sell WEN?


 
Yes, you can order it alone on Chaz Dean's site. Here is the link
Scroll down the page to see the Fig, Lavender and Cucumber Aloe scents.


----------



## january noir (Sep 30, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Did anyone get a chance to try this? It is supposed to be similar to WEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now you know you have to order it and come back with a review right?


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks JN.  I'm off to make nice with my WEN. 

Oh, I was going to a different site.  Never seen this site.  I'm too happy now, but I'm also temped to try the Sally's version to save some $.  



january noir said:


> Yes, you can order it alone on Chaz Dean's site. Here is the link
> Scroll down the page to see the Fig, Lavender and Cucumber Aloe scents.


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just used Wen for the first time and this was my experience;

I've got the Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner. I thought it smelled awesome but, the min. I put it on my hair, I wasn't sure if i particularily liked the way it felt. The '' minty '' aspect just seemed overwhelming. It kinda itched my scalp, face and anwhere else it happened to get. As far as my hair goes, it went on really nicely. My hair felt extra soft when I rinsed it out. Out of the shower my hair was still soft and felt very supple and moisturized. My curls feel a tad looser after using it which is a good thing. Overall, I'm satisfied and will surely use all of my Wen but, I am unsure if I will reorder.


----------



## cocomama (Oct 1, 2008)

This lived up to the hype for me. I have thick hair and this makes my hair softer and more manageable.  I put jojoba and tea tree oil on my scalp. After about an hour I washed my hair with wen and a few drops of rosemary oil. I let it sit for about 20-30 minutes then rinsed it out. Next time I will try it with my hair steamer


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 1, 2008)

mxdchiq86 said:


> I just used Wen for the first time and this was my experience;
> 
> I've got the Wen Sweet Almond Mind Cleansing Conditioner. I thought it smelled awesome but, the min. I put it on my hair, I wasn't sure if i particularily liked the way it felt. The '' minty '' aspect just seemed overwhelming. *It kinda itched my scalp, face and anwhere else it happened to get.* As far as my hair goes, it went on really nicely. My hair felt extra soft when I rinsed it out. Out of the shower my hair was still soft and felt very supple and moisturized. My curls feel a tad looser after using it which is a good thing. Overall, I'm satisfied and will surely use all of my Wen but, I am unsure if I will reorder.




You're probably allergic. Be careful. The cucumber aloe did that to me but the almond mint and fig didn't.


----------



## RZILYNT (Oct 1, 2008)

I finally used this 2 days ago all I can say is wow!

I have softness, body, shine...Big Hair! My curls are deep from my bantu knots.

I did experience some tingles and itching also, but not too bothersome.

I remember my hair feeling like this many moons ago when using conditioners such as Wella, Vidal Sassoon and Finesse.  My hair feels new and I like it.

I will be trying the Sally version to compare, seems like that one is more my budget.

I am glad I tried this!

RZ~


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> Thanks JN. I'm off to make nice with my WEN.
> 
> Oh, I was going to a different site. Never seen this site. I'm too happy now, but I'm also temped to try the Sally's version to save some $.


 
I don't blame you (re: $)   
I don't go to Sally's very often, so I will have to rely on the other ladies and their review for the Sally's version.

I have so much Wen in my house and my boyfriend's it ain't funny. 
I could fill a bath tub.

BTW -  I used Wen to condition my hair after an indigo gloss last night, air dried and covered my hair and went to bed.   This morning my hair was moisturized and WAVY (I'm 6 weeks post).  I didn't even comb my hair; just clipped it up and that's how I am wearing it at work right now. 

I  Wen.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 1, 2008)

Did anyone's hair get BIG?  Mine is soft but wild. I made the mistake of not scarfing it after washing and allowing it to air dry. My scalp has the "growth itchies" and it's driving me nuts. I was going to relax this weekend but I think I'm going to wait because I've been doing some vigorous massaging.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 1, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Did anyone's hair get BIG?  Mine is soft but wild. I made the mistake of not scarfing it after washing and allowing it to air dry. My scalp has the "growth itchies" and it's driving me nuts. I was going to relax this weekend but I think I'm going to wait because I've been doing some vigorous massaging.


 

Yes, my hair gets MASSIVE when I use it.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 1, 2008)

yall broke me down.
i ordered the 16oz sweet almond from amazon but it ships from wen and chaz dean or something like that. anyway i was gonna get the 3 6oz kit but i came with the cucumber aloe and some of yall had bad reactions to it so i decided to just get the sweet almond since it seems like it is most moisturizing. i recently went back to co washing daily so i will use this maybe 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 1, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Did anyone's hair get BIG?  Mine is soft but wild. I made the mistake of not scarfing it after washing and allowing it to air dry. My scalp has the "growth itchies" and it's driving me nuts. I was going to relax this weekend but I think I'm going to wait because I've been doing some vigorous massaging.


 
my hair has been extremely volumnous.  It's kind of scary actually


----------



## Cien (Oct 1, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Did anyone get a chance to try this? It is supposed to be similar to WEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm a huge PJ....so I've been avoiding this thread like the plague....until I read about this knockoff.  LOL

I bought it the other day at Sally's---and have used it twice. I LOVE It!! 

At 13 weeks post relaxer, it made my hair soooooo soft and manageable. 

I'm now going to order the Wen Sweet Almond Mint and give it a try just to see if the Hair One is close to it. 
 I would love to have the 'big hair experience'.... on top of the softness.

Nevertheless..I'm still going to stick with the Hair One.

 My hair LOVES it!!!


----------



## yodie (Oct 1, 2008)

apples said:


> I'm a huge PJ....so I've been avoiding this thread like the plague....until I read about this knockoff. LOL
> 
> I bought it the other day at Sally's---and have used it twice. I LOVE It!!
> 
> ...


 
This is all I needed to hear.  I'm off to Sally's this weekend.  Which one did you try? Think I'm gonna try the Olive Oil.


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> This is all I needed to hear.  I'm off to Sally's this weekend.  Which one did you try? Think I'm gonna try the Olive Oil.



 Bye Yodie.   
  as soon as I can get to Sally's!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2008)

apples said:


> I'm a huge PJ....so I've been avoiding this thread like the plague....until I read about this knockoff. LOL
> 
> I bought it the other day at Sally's---and have used it twice. I LOVE It!!
> 
> ...


 
Okay how on earth am I gonna get this one. Sally's only sell them in-store only and I live in the Bahamas. This sucks right now. 

*Will someone help me get these when I'm ready to order them pretty please?*


----------



## Cien (Oct 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> This is all I needed to hear. I'm off to Sally's this weekend. Which one did you try? Think I'm gonna try the Olive Oil.


 

I have the Dry Hair formula.....Olive Oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 2, 2008)

apples said:


> I have the Dry Hair formula.....Olive Oil.



Did you have to use alot of pumps for it to work?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay how on earth am I gonna get this one. Sally's only sell them in-store only and I live in the Bahamas.
> 
> *Will someone help me get these when I'm ready to order them pretty please?*


 
Okay nobody answered this question, so I'm asking it again. Helloooo???? Anyone???


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay nobody answered this question, so I'm asking it again. Helloooo???? Anyone???


 
Now Aggie, you know you can count on me.  I've said that to you before.  Just PM me when you are ready.   Like I said, I don't go to Sally's that often, but I will just to purchase this to try.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay nobody answered this question, so I'm asking it again. Helloooo???? Anyone???


 
I'll help you, sis.

I'm going to pm you now!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Now Aggie, you know you can count on me. I've said that to you before. Just PM me when you are ready. Like I said, I don't go to Sally's that often, but I will just to purchase this to try.


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> I'll help you, sis.
> 
> I'm going to pm you now!


 
Oh you guys make me want to cry. Thank you both sooo sooo much. I love love love you all with all my heart. God bless your hearts.

I got your pm N&W, thanks sweetie. There is a wonderful blessing in store for you.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 2, 2008)

Uhm  Can someone please help me out too???  I just want to try one for now to see if I like it.  

I called ALL the Sally's in NY and NONE OF THEM CARRY THIS PRODUCT!!!  I could not believe it!  NOT ONE!!!.  Not even in Long Island!!!

Pretty please???


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Uhm Can someone please help me out too??? I just want to try one for now to see if I like it.
> 
> I called ALL the Sally's in NY and NONE OF THEM CARRY THIS PRODUCT!!! I could not believe it!  NOT ONE!!!.  Not even in Long Island!!!
> 
> Pretty please???


 
Here we are getting all excited about a product and Sally's isn't even stocking it? erplexed

I'll call before I go.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey yall... I finally had a for real true WEN moment... but I'm not sure if it was the WEN... but either way... I liked it. I did my usual first wash of WEN (as I've never been completely thrilled - til today)... Put some extra pumps in and really saturated it. I'm trying to clean out the products in my shower... TOO MANY BOTTLES! It's crowded in there! Anyway... I used up the last of my Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment and slapped it all over the Wen.  Washed up, shaved, exfoliated. 10 minutes later washed it out... 

My hair was SOOOO soft and like springy... and so SMOOOTH... I'm happy with Wen. I think I'll keep my tea tree... Now I'm kinda sad about selling my lavender.


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey yall... I finally had a for real true WEN moment... but I'm not sure if it was the WEN... but either way... I liked it. I did my usual first wash of WEN (as I've never been completely thrilled - til today)... Put some extra pumps in and really saturated it. I'm trying to clean out the products in my shower... TOO MANY BOTTLES! It's crowded in there! Anyway... I used up the last of my Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment and slapped it all over the Wen. Washed up, shaved, exfoliated. 10 minutes later washed it out...
> 
> My hair was SOOOO soft and like springy... and so SMOOOTH... I'm happy with Wen. I think I'll keep my tea tree... Now I'm kinda sad about selling my lavender.


 
It sounds like you weren't using enough Wen when you used it before.  
In order to get the full effect you must be generous with it!      How many pumps did you use before?     I have fine thin hair and I use 50 pumps so if you have coarser, thicker, longer hair you definitely want to use about that or more.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

JN..  I was using like a little over 40 pumps... depends... But this WEN is going to be expensive habit... I have a little less than 1/2 left and I haven't even used it nearly every day... I can't afford this habit.. 

My hair is in my fotki.. I wouldn't call it thick or really coarse.. But I told you I was going to try to make this work.. lol.. I never give up on a good bandwagon... lol.. usually one you are in..lol..


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> JN.. I was using like a little over 40 pumps... depends... But this WEN is going to be expensive habit... I have a little less than 1/2 left and I haven't even used it nearly every day... I can't afford this habit..
> 
> My hair is in my fotki.. I wouldn't call it thick or really coarse.. But I told you I was going to try to make this work.. lol.. I never give up on a good bandwagon... lol.. usually one you are in..lol..


 
 
Now you see that you need more if I am using 50 and I don't have nearly as much hair as you!

Just think of the Wen as an investment.  I bet that some ladies that say they can't afford Wen can easily find something in their life that they can sacrifice to get some Wen, i.e. one less dinner out once a month and that would pay for a bottle of Wen.     At least I would anyway


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Now you see that you need more if I am using 50 and I don't have nearly as much hair as you!
> 
> Just think of the Wen as an investment.  I bet that some ladies that say they can't afford Wen can easily find something in their life that they can sacrifice to get some Wen, i.e. *one less dinner out once a month and that would pay for a bottle of Wen.*    At least I would anyway



Yes Sir!  Making your own coffee or packing your lunch etc...


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 3, 2008)

If anyone that uses WEN has not found that protein/moisture balance that they have been looking for I might have the solution for you.  

For the longest I thought my hair was protein sensitive, and so I have always been light handed with the protein and would moisturize like there was no tomorrow.  My hair never become over moisturized, instead it stayed pretty much the same.  While I love my WEN, and the moisture it offers I could never get that strength I was looking for out of a any protein treatment/conditioner.  

Well, for about a month or so I have been using Nexxus Emergency after I wash with WEN and before I DC with jessicurl and my hair is responding so well to this combination.  I have used Nexxus Emergency before and while I really liked it, I'm loving it now! Both of these products together make my hair smooth, moisturized and tangle free.  Also, Im losing a lot less hair during the detangling process!!! 

So, if you are having any issues with finding that protein moisture balance with WEN, try using Emergencee with it.  

BTW, I use Nexxus Emergencee according to the directions.  I wash with WEN rinse, apply Nexxus Emergencee for about 3-5 minutes rinse apply a little more WEN rinse, and then Deep Condition.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried 'Hair One' Sally's version of WEN.  Wasn't impressed at all.  I'm WENning for life!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> If anyone that uses WEN has not found that protein/moisture balance that they have been looking for I might have the solution for you.
> 
> For the longest I thought my hair was protein sensitive, and so I have always been light handed with the protein and would moisturize like there was no tomorrow.  My hair never become over moisturized, instead it stayed pretty much the same.  While I love my WEN, and the moisture it offers I could never get that strength I was looking for out of a any protein treatment/conditioner.
> 
> ...




This is exactly why I went out and got two bottles of Emergencee! My hair actually likes that. I have to use it when I don't use my henna glosses.

Good to know that it works for someone else too!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2008)

yodie said:


> I tried 'Hair One' Sally's version of WEN.  Wasn't impressed at all.  I'm WENning for life!!



Are you serious?! Were the ingredients the same? Which one did you try?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yes Sir!  Making your own coffee or packing your lunch etc...



... wearing old underwear, bypassing new make up, no new shoes. hahahaha I might look homely but my hair'll be bangin!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 3, 2008)

yodie said:


> I tried 'Hair One' Sally's version of WEN.  Wasn't impressed at all.  I'm WENning for life!!



TRADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How dare you step out on WEN!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> This is exactly why I went out and got two bottles of Emergencee! My hair actually likes that. I have to use it when I don't use my henna glosses.
> 
> Good to know that it works for someone else too!



Like you my hair already liked Nexxus Emergence, but WEN + Emergencee...Took it to a wholenother level!!!


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> TRADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How dare you step out on WEN!


 
Charge it to my purse and not my heart.  The idea of saving $$ was too tempting, BUT Hair One isn't nearly as good as WEN.  Of course that's just my opinion.  

Yep, my hair slapped me right back on over to WEN.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Like you my hair already liked Nexxus Emergence, but WEN + Emergencee...Took it to a wholenother level!!!


 

Do tell... 

Are you ladies using Nexxus one week and WEN consistenly? I have Emergencee sitting in the bathroom, but I haven't used it in ages.  I assumed that MegaTek was all the protein my hair needed right now.  

Wait... I guess this is only if your hair NEEDS protein, right? My natural hair craves moisture.  It's like it can't get enough, which is why I love me some WEN.


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yes Sir!  Making your own coffee or packing your lunch etc...


 
Right on, right on! That's what I'm talking about!   My lunch money per week (and that's eating in the company cafeteria) would buy me 2 bottles of Wen!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 3, 2008)

january noir said:


> WEN is a Cleansing *Conditioner!*  I  it and it's worth it to me.  I love using it and it makes my hair feel heavenly.  I've been a co-washer for awhile now and I love how WEN makes MY hair feel.
> 
> Between the OVATION Maximizing System AND WEN... my hair has a life... Finally!




Hi January Noir!

Are you using Wen in conjunction with your Ovation and if so in what order?


Thanks!!!

sqzbly1969


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> ... wearing old underwear, bypassing new make up, no new shoes. hahahaha I might look homely but my hair'll be bangin!


 
 I can hear a conversation that goes something like this....

"Um er hey there January.   Is that a hole I see in your panties?   No don't be embarrassed.  Don't worry about it.  Your hair shole been looking good lately!"


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Hi January Noir!
> 
> Are you using Wen in conjunction with your Ovation and if so in what order?
> 
> ...


 
  GOOD MORNING! I sure am!   I use the Ovation system *once a week* as a treatment (shampoo with the Ovation shampoo, then I apply the Cell Therapy on my scalp AND hair, let is sit for 2-3 hours, rinse out and apply the Ovation Creme Rinse to smooth and detangle).

I use my Wen on every other day say, *2-4x per week*.
As my NG kicks in, say at 5 weeks post, I use Wen every day except for the day I do my Ovation treatment.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2008)

january noir said:


> I can hear a conversation that goes something like this....
> 
> "Um er hey there January.   Is that a hole I see in your panties?   No don't be embarrassed.  Don't worry about it.  Your hair shole been looking good lately!"



 LOLOL


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 3, 2008)

You ladies are wearing me down. I am trying not to give in, but I desperately want to try WEN conditioner. Please read and help me out if you can http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288085.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 3, 2008)

still waiting on mine to get here.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

Does the Sweet Almond make anybody's scalp itch? I think I have more itchies now than before I started using WEN.  

Maybe my scalp is sensitive to the Sweet Almond.  Is the lavendar CC good?


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

yodie said:


> Does the Sweet Almond make anybody's scalp itch? I think I have more itchies now than before I started using WEN.
> 
> Maybe my scalp is sensitive to the Sweet Almond. Is the lavendar CC good?


 
I have a few itchies with the Sweet Almond Mint, but nothing that is annoying.  I scratch the itch and it goes away.  

Yes, the Lavender CC is good!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 4, 2008)

This has probably been asked before, but if you need to use 40-45 pumps, how long does the bottle last?  Surely if you follow the label instructions and you're washing several times a week, this would work out to be quite expensive?


----------



## january noir (Oct 4, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> This has probably been asked before, but if you need to use 40-45 pumps, how long does the bottle last? Surely if you follow the label instructions and you're washing several times a week, this would work out to be quite expensive?


 
Remember this product is an all purpose product and the price you pay overtime is still less.   You no longer have to buy shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner and a leave-in, so ounce per ounce it's a better value.

My bottles lasts a fair amount of time and I use it several times (3-4x) per week.    I have no complaints.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 4, 2008)

yodie said:


> Does the Sweet Almond make anybody's scalp itch? I think I have more itchies now than before I started using WEN.
> 
> Maybe my scalp is sensitive to the Sweet Almond.  Is the lavendar CC good?



No but the cucumber aloe did.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 4, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> This has probably been asked before, but if you need to use 40-45 pumps, how long does the bottle last?  Surely if you follow the label instructions and you're washing several times a week, this would work out to be quite expensive?



January Noir's right. I've been running through it because I've been doing it almost every day though (because of my scalp being dry after a few days.)  I've been hormonal and I forgot the changes fall and lack of vitamins bring.

Anyways, I have had significantly less breakage when detangling! I'm talking a few strands. This is good stuff!  I think I need to stick with the almond mint though. So far my hair loves that much better than the fig and cucumber aloe.


----------



## sowhut (Oct 4, 2008)

yodie said:


> Does the Sweet Almond make anybody's scalp itch? I think I have more itchies now than before I started using WEN.
> 
> Maybe my scalp is sensitive to the Sweet Almond. Is the lavendar CC good?


 The tea tree gives me itchy scalp.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 6, 2008)

so i got mine in the mail on saturday and i am in love. i am trying to stay away from heat so i did the cutest braid out ever. i went to the club and there was smoke everywhere and i was sweating so when i came home my hair was soft but i couldnt get my fingers through it so i broke out the wen and used it. my hair was super soft and moisturized. i have the sweet almond mint one and i like the smell (this is coming from someone who hates the smell of mint). i used it again on sunday after prepooing with amla oil and my hair is amazingly soft. i will never use shampoo again (with the exception of aphogee shampoo).


----------



## Extremus (Oct 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Remember this product is an all purpose product and the price you pay overtime is still less.   *You no longer have to buy shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner and a leave-in*, so ounce per ounce it's a better value.
> 
> My bottles lasts a fair amount of time and I use it several times (3-4x) per week.    I have no complaints.



really now? :scratchch


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

sowhut said:


> The tea tree gives me itchy scalp.


 
The lavendar made my scalp itch AND made my hair shed really bad....I mentioned it earlier in the thread but no one said anything. On the flipeside I loved the way it smelled.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 7, 2008)

I used the lavender last night and I am in love again. Since I relaxed, my hair has been acting kinda funny but I think its back to its old self. 

I need to finish up this fig though. I am not too too crazy about it. When what I have runs out, I will be reordering the sweet almond and the lavender. Probably work on getting a gallon of the sweet almond.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 7, 2008)

daephae said:


> The lavendar made my scalp itch AND made my hair shed really bad....I mentioned it earlier in the thread but no one said anything. On the flipeside I loved the way it smelled.



Really? The two that irritate me the most are the fig and tea tree. The tea tree was the first one I tried and I loved it but after using the sweet almond and the lavender, I have put it to the back. It feels good but my hair doesn't dry as soft with it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Really? The two that irritate me the most are the fig and tea tree. The tea tree was the first one I tried and I loved it but after using the sweet almond and the lavender, I have put it to the back. It feels good but my hair doesn't dry as soft with it.


 

 the lavendar had me scratching up a storm...the tea tree works great but my hair is sooooo dry afterward! I haven't tried the fig yet. I'm hoping that will be better. I love the way the lavendar smells  I hate that it gives me the itchies. I'm gonna try it one more time, clarifying first.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 7, 2008)

daephae said:


> the lavendar had me scratching up a storm...the tea tree works great but my hair is sooooo dry afterward! I haven't tried the fig yet. I'm hoping that will be better. I love the way the lavendar smells  I hate that it gives me the itchies. I'm gonna try it one more time, clarifying first.



If you want, I can send you a fig sample. I am trying to rid of the rest of my container of it. I really think you would like the sweet almond mint.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> If you want, I can send you a fig sample. I am trying to rid of the rest of my container of it. I really think you would like the sweet almond mint.


 

Thanks! I actually have the fig (thanks to JN ). I'll try it next wash and report back. If it doesn't work, maybe I can get a sample of Sweet Almond Mint.

Eventually, I would like to try the Hair One Jojoba or Olive Oil...they sound moisturizing.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 7, 2008)

daephae said:


> Thanks! I actually have the fig (thanks to JN ). I'll try it next wash and report back. If it doesn't work, maybe I can get a sample of Sweet Almond Mint.
> 
> Eventually, I would like to try the Hair One Jojoba or Olive Oil...they sound moisturizing.



Sure, just let me know.

JN is the sweetest isn't she. Just a good person


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Sure, just let me know.
> 
> *JN is the sweetest isn't she. Just a good person*


 
Ok, thanks......yup  She's such a blessing!


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2008)

Yall, I love WEN so much that I started co-washing three times a week.  It makes my hair that more manageable.

Think I'm gonna jump in & invest in the gallon size of the sweet almond & the styling cream. 

Has anyone tried the hair treatment? I don't know if I'm saying it right, but its the product that's used like a deep conditoner.  If so, how di it work?

Can anyone tell me how WEN's styling cream compares to hair butters like Qhemet, Hairveda, Mango Butter?


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 7, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I used the lavender last night and I am in love again. Since I relaxed, my hair has been acting kinda funny but I think its back to its old self.
> 
> * I need to finish up this fig though. I am not too too crazy about it*. When what I have runs out, I will be reordering the sweet almond and the lavender. Probably work on getting a gallon of the sweet almond.



Of course our hair don't like the FIG!!! BTW:  Your earlier posts made me remember how much I like the sweet almond, now that's back in rotation with the lavender!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 7, 2008)

The Lavendar made me shed like CRAZY!!!  I wonder why that happens?

I did not get that much great results with Almond Mint and Lavendar.  Maybe it is because I need a touch up???  I am going to try again after my touch up. 

Still have not tried the Tea Tree or Cucumber.

So far my hair still LOVES Fig.  Eventhough it made me shed too I still love the way my hair felt!!!

I asked this before and no one answered.  I brought me some Fig styling Creme.  How are you ladies using this???

Thx.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 7, 2008)

yodie said:


> Yall, I love WEN so much that I started co-washing three times a week.  It makes my hair that more manageable.
> 
> Think I'm gonna jump in & invest in the gallon size of the sweet almond & the styling cream.
> 
> ...



I tried the hair treatment. It was ok by itself. Nothing great... I mixed it with some oils (castor & coconut) and a couple of squirts of WEN regular and my hair feels good. It's soft and clean.


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tried the hair treatment. It was ok by itself. Nothing great... I mixed it with some oils (castor & coconut) and a couple of squirts of WEN regular and my hair feels good. It's soft and clean.


 
Would you or anyone else buy WEN's styling cream vs. a good hair butter from Qhemet or Hairveda?


----------



## empressri (Oct 7, 2008)

yodie said:


> Would you or anyone else buy WNE's styling cream vs. a good hair butter from Qhemet or Hairveda?



qhemet for sure


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2008)

empressri said:


> qhemet for sure


 
Okay, thanks.
Sorry about that typo.

Won't fork out the dollars for WEN styling cream.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2008)

i have been using the sweet almond mint cc for 4 days in a row and i just cant stop myself. i want to finish my vo5's first but i just cant stop using it. i love it. im going to use it again tonight. and seal it with vatika frosting.


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i have been using the sweet almond mint cc for 4 days in a row and i just cant stop myself. i want to finish my vo5's first but i just cant stop using it. i love it. im going to use it again tonight. and seal it with vatika frosting.


 
I had the same reaction! I've been co-washing my hair with sweet almond several times a week.  I'm gonna order Vatika frosting next.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

After experimenting with Hair One (still have the jojoba one to try) I cleansed with and slept with my Almond Mint....lawdy lawdy lawdy


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 8, 2008)

I wen'd this morning with the almond mint.  I also wen'd for the last few mornings as well.  My 16 oz bottle that I just bought is only going to last for maybe another week.  Wow erplexed  But I must say that the Almond has become my favorite.  My texlaxed hair airdries really nice with it.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

i washed my hair today with the wen sweet almond mint and then deep conditioned with dudleys mud mask and rinsed with dudleys cream protein, blowdried and flat ironed and my hair is just swanging like nobody's bidness. it is so soft.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 8, 2008)

I WEN'd the day before yesterday. I wanted to today but since I'm trying to relax Saturday I decided against it. My grass still feels goot!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2008)

I washed my hair today with WEN tea tree conditioner and a little of the fig. I left it on for 30 minutes then washed it out, then re-applied some lavender WEN conditioner as a leave in. My hair feels pretty thick and strong but not as soft as it did when I washed with the Lavendar WEN con. I think so far I do like the Lavender the most. I still use MT/OCT but I haven't been using them as often as when I first started a few months ago because I have been wearing my hair in cornrows 2 -3 weeks at a time for low manipulation purposes at least until December.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay,so i got caught up thinking about the price of that Hair one stuff.

I bought it yesterday and used it---and it sucked.

I put some in my dry hair(like i did with Wen when i first tried it)...

I rinsed it out and put some more in during my shower...

Let it sit while i finished up...

When i washed it out,my hair was hard and tangled
I knew this mess was gonna happen...
I put some _watered down Fig Wen  _in my hair and it was back silky and soft.This is the only reason why i was not pissed as hell.If i had to dc after that,with half my hair in braids,and half down

I was gonna go ahead and keep it to co-wash w/my braids,because it felt decent going in my hair dry,but i was through after the rinse out.
My hair was coated.My hair will not be clean with that stuff,with cones so high up,and i will still be _needing_ a shampoo...I'm good.
I compared the ingredients at home too.(Yes I know they are posted here,but it felt better to hold them up side-by-side)
They can keep that mess...its going back today.

I'm re-ordering my Wen Fig now.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Okay,so i got caught up thinking about the price of that Hair one stuff.
> 
> I bought it yesterday and used it---and it sucked.
> 
> ...


 THanks for your post, I was considering trying it, even though I am totally happy with WEN, but after this I am not even going to bother.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I washed my hair today with WEN tea tree conditioner and a little of the fig. I left it on for 30 minutes then washed it out, then re-applied some lavender WEN conditioner as a leave in. My hair feels pretty thick and strong but not as soft as it did when I washed with the Lavendar WEN con. I think so far I do like the Lavender the most. I still use MT/OCT but I haven't been using them as often as when I first started a few months ago because I have been wearing my hair in cornrows 2 -3 weeks at a time for low manipulation purposes at least until December.



Your hair is gorgeous!!!!It is growing like a weed!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 10, 2008)

Trudy said:


> THanks for your post, I was considering trying it, even though I am totally happy with WEN, but after this I am not even going to bother.


I hear ya!
I keep wasting money trying stuff I KNOW I don't need,and this is what I get for it

I will be taking that mess back promptly though


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!!!It is growing like a weed!!


 
Thank you so much ladybeesrch. The MT is helping it tremendously. I definitely like the thickness it's giving me right now for sure.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2008)

i havent wen'ed in 2 days and i feel like im betraying my love. i just flat ironed my hair on wednsday so im trying to hold off until next week but we will see.


----------



## sowhut (Oct 11, 2008)

Well the Wen is not working for me the way you guys are using it
 but as a leave-in......
This is great on my hair when its dried, especially the ends. My ends have never felt so moisturized. So all in all this was not a waste.


----------



## january noir (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm using my Wen Fig to deep condition after my Ovation rinse right now (with a conditioning cap; but no heat).   I love the menthol "warmth" on my scalp.

It got crazy though because I have the Fig, Sweet Almond Mint and the Lavender and I couldn't decide which one to use!   

I am about 7 or 8 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 11, 2008)

Sometimes you have to use alot of the product. I don't like that about it, but I love what it does to my hair. I purchased the hair one and because I had a touch up, I haven't had a chance to use it yet. If I don't like it as much as WEN I'll try to use it as a leave in and see how that goes. The smell of the jojoba reminds me of honeysuckles/jasmine. Not a loud scent though.


----------



## january noir (Oct 11, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Sometimes you have to use alot of the product. I don't like that about it, but I love what it does to my hair. I purchased the hair one and because I had a touch up, I haven't had a chance to use it yet. If I don't like it as much as WEN I'll try to use it as a leave in and see how that goes. The smell of the jojoba reminds me of honeysuckles/jasmine. Not a loud scent though.



Do you use warm water to help distribute better?   That's what I do and that helps reduce the amount of Wen I use, but I still get fantastic results.

Oh and I am re-dedicating myself to the Fig.  I brings out my natural curl pattern more!    I notice the Sweet Almond Mint makes my hair straighter so I use that when I want a sleek hairstyle.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

sowhut said:


> Well the Wen is not working for me the way you guys are using it
> but as a leave-in......
> This is great on my hair when its dried, especially the ends. My ends have never felt so moisturized. So all in all this was not a waste.


 
I noticed that the WEN fig  is working best for me used as a leave-in as well when I mix it with some of my Wave Nouveau moisturizing lotion and Premier rehydrant spray shaken up in a spray bottle. My hair is nice and soft this way.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

january noir said:


> I'm using my Wen Fig to deep condition after my Ovation rinse right now (with a conditioning cap; but no heat). I love the menthol "warmth" on my scalp.
> 
> It got crazy though because I have the Fig, Sweet Almond Mint and the Lavender and I couldn't decide which one to use!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

january noir said:


> *Do you use warm water to help distribute better? *That's what I do and that helps reduce the amount of Wen I use, but I still get fantastic results.
> 
> *Oh and I am re-dedicating myself to the Fig. I brings out my natural curl pattern more!  I notice the Sweet Almond Mint makes my hair straighter so I use that when I want a sleek hairstyle*.


 

Ooooh, this is good to know. I haven't ordered the almond mint as yet but I think I'll save that one for my Christmas gift, so that means that I'll be getting the large one (32oz size). I might even sneak in a large Lavender and 16oz tea tree then as well.


ETA: Oh my goodness januarynoir, I could kiss you for posting the diluting of the WEN with a little warm water before applying to my wet hair. The WEN (I mixed lavender with tea tree) conditioners distributed so much easier on my hair it was unbelievable and still soft and absolutely lovely. And what's more, I didn't have to use as much as I did the first time I used it. I lost only about 2 maybe 3 hairs I think.

Ladies, if you are not diluting the WEN like this, I recommend that you start now, it could save you some really tall dollars and your hair will still come out nice and soft.

You ladies were right, WEN does get better every single time you use it. I mean it's just downright yummy, and it literally soften my new growth incredibly. Okay, it's official, I love WEN. I can't wait to get my WEN almond mint conditioner now.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump, bump, bumping.


----------



## BrownBetty (Oct 11, 2008)

I am really trying to wait until I am close to finishing my fig and tea tree before I order the sweet almond mint.  But you all are wearing me down....  Is everyone ordering the Sweet almond from QVC?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

MissVee said:


> I am really trying to wait until I am close to finishing my fig and tea tree before I order the sweet almond mint. But you all are wearing me down.... Is everyone ordering the Sweet almond from QVC?


 
That's where I get all my WEN from because the shipping cost is wayyy cheaper for me.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 12, 2008)

If you buy the $30 Sweet Almond Mint set from the Guthy Renker site, how does it take to arrive?  I'm thinking about ordering this stuff now that I'm almost out of my other shampoo.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> That's where I get all my WEN from because the shipping cost is wayyy cheaper for me.



They have the cheapest shipping

And i hear ya on that MT working its magic.

I had half of my braids down last week,and i was showing my sis my hair and she was amazed
I haven't even been consistent with it for the past two months,but that stuff is magic!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2008)

january noir said:


> Do you use warm water to help distribute better?   That's what I do and that helps reduce the amount of Wen I use, but I still get fantastic results.
> 
> Oh and I am re-dedicating myself to the Fig.  I brings out my natural curl pattern more!    I notice the Sweet Almond Mint makes my hair straighter so I use that when I want a sleek hairstyle.



I wasn't but thanks to you I'm going to start!  I'm still wondering about the fig. It's okaaaaaaaaaaay but I like the Almond mint better. I had very little shedding with the almond mint and less hair with detangling while wet.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2008)

sillygirl82 said:


> If you buy the $30 Sweet Almond Mint set from the Guthy Renker site, how does it take to arrive?  I'm thinking about ordering this stuff now that I'm almost out of my other shampoo.



Be careful. Guthy Renker will sign you up for auto-delivery.


----------



## yodie (Oct 13, 2008)

Does QVC sell the gallon size? I'm going for the big one.

I went to Chaz Dean's site. I could be wrong, but they had a local California address listed. If so & if possible, I'm going to pick up my product.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

yodie said:


> *Does QVC sell the gallon size?* I'm going for the big one.
> 
> I went to Chaz Dean's site. I could be wrong, but they had a local California address listed. If so & if possible, I'm going to pick up my product.


 
Nope only amazon.com


----------



## january noir (Oct 13, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I wasn't but thanks to you I'm going to start!  I'm still wondering about the fig. It's okaaaaaaaaaaay but I like the Almond mint better. I had very little shedding with the almond mint and less hair with detangling while wet.


 
To help the Wen distribute better through the hair...

Make sure you wet/rinse your hair in the shower thoroughly before applying your Wen according to the instructions.
Apply Wen to the front, the crown, then the back and sides of your hair according to the instructions
Cup your hands or get a unbreakable cup and fill with warm water or quickly splash water onto your hair and continue to massage and distribute the Wen through your hair.
The Fig I just love or shall I say my hair tends to love it more out of all the flavors the Fig has the most moisture.  Though all of the flavors have Panthenol (except the Cucumber Aloe), the Fig has the highest concentration and my hair just  moisture!  My next choice is Sweet Almond Mint.  

I took this from Chaz Dean's new, redesigned site and this is one of the ingredients in the Fig and this explains why it makes my thin, fine hair feel and look lush and thick!   For me, that's what I need!
*********
*Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B-5: *acts as a penetrating moisturizer. Plumps & moisturizes hair shaft to make it appear thicker, reduces split ends, smoothes skin and strengthens hair as it seals in moisture


----------



## Toy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say my Hair Loves the FIG


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> They have the cheapest shipping
> 
> And i hear ya on that MT working its magic.
> 
> ...


 
, it sure is. I don't use my MT as often as I used to and my hair is still growing like weeds.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

toy said:


> Just wanted to say my Hair Loves the FIG


 
My hair is also fine like januarynoir and I think that I will give it another try but this time I will try it diluted with some warm water like JN suggested. Hopefully I'll fall in love with it that way.


----------



## empressri (Oct 13, 2008)

So I finally tried my wen fig (got a video on youtube also) buttttttttttt my hair didn't LOVE IT nor hate it, so I won't be buying the full bottle. I think I needed something heavier as a leave in.

hot DAMN it was minty fresh in the shower though lol thank goodness the day was a bit warm when I used it else I would have been too cold going outside. Maybe I'll try it again in the spring or summer. It was a tad too invigorating for this NY autumn lol.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 17, 2008)

I finally got my WEN - got the Fig conditioning cleanser and used it last night.  My roots are super thick.  I put it on in the shower and left it on for maybe 5 minutes.  I made sure to rinse really well but added 1 squirt as a leave in.  

My head felt so clean afterward BUT - my scalp actually felt kind of cool.  Is that normal - like so clean and tingly?


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I finally got my WEN - got the Fig conditioning cleanser and used it last night. My roots are super thick. I put it on in the shower and left it on for maybe 5 minutes. I made sure to rinse really well but added 1 squirt as a leave in.
> 
> My head felt so clean afterward BUT - my scalp actually felt kind of cool. Is that normal - like so clean and tingly?


 
The coolness is the result of the menthol and it's normal.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 17, 2008)

january noir said:


> The coolness is the result of the menthol and it's normal.


 

*WOW* - thanks.  ME LIKES THAT A LOT


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 17, 2008)

I need my WEN fig soooo badly and i keep missing the UPS man

UPS's contract with QVC does not permit customers to pick up their package until all attempts to deliver have failed,or i would have went down there and got my stuff.

I'm sad


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe I need to try Fig. Right now I've only used the Sweet Almnd Mint, but it sounds like Fig is great for moisture.

My hair craves moisture. 

I want to buy the gallon size, but I don't know whether to buy Almont Mint or Fig.


----------



## Toy (Oct 17, 2008)

Yodie,Try tha Fig very moisturizing


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2008)

toy said:


> Yodie,Try tha Fig very moisturizing


 

That's why after my initial  for Sweet Almond Mint, after a few uses, my hair was craving the moisture of the Fig. 

Now don't get me wrong, the Sweet Almond Mint is great, but if you want and need more moisture, Fig is the product to use.


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I need my WEN fig soooo badly and i keep missing the UPS man
> 
> UPS's contract with QVC does not permit customers to pick up their package until all attempts to deliver have failed,or i would have went down there and got my stuff.
> 
> I'm sad


 
Really?   They leave all my QVC deliveries at the front door or on my patio.
Could it depend on where you live?  Or it may be because I have SOOOO many deliveries, they just go ahead and leave it.    My delivery person knows me by name when he sees me out out about and says "Hello Insert my name!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 17, 2008)

toy said:


> Yodie,Try tha Fig very moisturizing



ITA!!




> Really?   They leave all my QVC deliveries at the front door or on my patio.
> Could it depend on where you live? Or it may be because I have SOOOO many deliveries, they just go ahead and leave it. My delivery person knows me by name when he sees me out out about and says "*Hello **Insert my* *name*!



LOL!
I think its because i live in an apartment building?
Or it very well may be because they know who live there and are comfortable doing that
I have been having all my products shipped through USPS throughout this year,but after they "lost" my Solia(after i received a delivery slip with an incorrect tracking #),i went ahead and started using UPS.
I dunno...but i was hoping to have my Fig for this weekend.I'm mad knowing its here but i can't have it *pouts*


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like I'm gonna order the fig this weekend. 





january noir said:


> That's why after my initial  for Sweet Almond Mint, after a few uses, my hair was craving the moisture of the Fig.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the Sweet Almond Mint is great, but if you want and need more moisture, Fig is the product to use.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 17, 2008)

*I do not need to order anymore products please exit thread left.... do they have any samples?

I may take plunge, because i asked january noir about it more than a month ago... erplexed ... 

Anjel ONLY GET Megatek and Wen, thats all AND THEN stay outta Hair Forum.... *


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm returning my WEN Fig today.  The second ingredient is glycerin, which my hair hates, not to mention that it made my hair feel gunky while I had it on, AND it stinks, AND all of the decent ingredients are only extracts and MOST IMPORTANTLY, it was like $35 with shipping for 16 oz.  I dunno, maybe it would have done better by my hair if I had air dried?  But I don't plan on doing that much over the winter, so I'll pass. I'm gonna do my co-washes with Aussie Moist conditioner, $2.94 at Target for like 10 ounces thank you very much.   I'm kind of disappointed this didn't work out for me, but my pockets are NOT.


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2008)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I do not need to order anymore products please exit thread left.... do they have any samples?*
> 
> *I may take plunge, because i asked january noir about it more than a month ago... erplexed ... *
> 
> *Anjel ONLY GET Megatek and Wen, thats all AND THEN stay outta Hair Forum.... *


 
Hey Anjel!  
Actually, I use Ovation/Mega-Tek and Wen and honestly with the exception of restocking my Jane Carter Solution & Qhemet Biologics products, my PJism has been pretty tame!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 20, 2008)

I want to try this; however, don't like the feeling of being bullied into a purchasing program and ordering a "system" in which two of the products I don't want, i.e., I simply want the item that you're supposed to wash with.   

When I tried to order they were attempting to rope me into some commitment of sorts.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I want to try this; however, don't like the feeling of being bullied into a purchasing program and ordering a "system" in which two of the products I don't want, i.e., I simply want the item that you're supposed to wash with.
> 
> When I tried to order they were attempting to rope me into some commitment of sorts.


 
I know what you mean LL. That is why I went over to www.qvc.com to order how I want to order because i wasnt sure that my hair would  like WEN so I ordered the 3 AA set and I will order it again when I'm ready. Check them out over there honey.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah i'm getting WEN fig!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok...so not to make anyone jealous...but....

My coworker's wife works at QVC in PA and she picked me up a 32oz bottle today w/ her discount!!!  I'm so happy!!!!!!!

I got it for $33.25.  So happy!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll get it from him on Monday.  His wife told me that her coworker's daughter uses it and is extremely happy with what it's doing for her hair.  So now his wife wants me to test it out and tell her how I like it.  He tells me it'll be my fault when he sees it in his shower!


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had my Wen for about a month and I don't like it

I have about two more applications left and I will not purchase againerplexed


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 27, 2008)

When I got to work this morning, by coworker had my WEN sitting on my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So happy!  I can't wait to get home and WEN tonight!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm running out of the almond mint   I don't care too much for the other ones....


----------



## 2themax (Nov 2, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Hey thehairgirl, I use oils (grapeseed & Ojon restorative treatment) and If I want a really high gloss I use _Arise N' Shine Silk 2_.


 
Thanks!  I could only hope to be so lucky


----------



## yodie (Nov 4, 2008)

I started to order WEN Fig from Amazon today when it dawned on me that I could drive and pick up my product.  Called the salon in Hollywood, got in the car and I was there in about 20-25 mins.  I'm sick of paying shipping. 

Picked up my 16 oz for $30.30.  I was in WEN heaven!! No more ordering online for me. 

I'll post my results later.


----------



## january noir (Nov 4, 2008)

yodie said:


> I started to order WEN Fig from Amazon today when it dawned on me that I could drive and pick up my product. Called the salon in Hollywood, got in the car and I was there in about 20-25 mins. I'm sick of paying shipping.
> 
> Picked up my 16 oz for $30.30. I was in WEN heaven!! No more ordering online for me.
> 
> I'll post my results later.


 

Oooooohhhh.  How does the salon look  Was Chaz there?


----------



## yodie (Nov 4, 2008)

The actual house or houses sit behind a gate and the gate is kind of covered with trees.  Salon had a real rustic, comfy type of feel to it.  

There was a sista at the cashier desk.  She was very nice. 

Nope, didn't see Chaz.  Kinda glad because I had a hat on and would've passed out had he asked to see my hair.  Why? I'm wiggin' it until May 2009 and my hair is in air dried twists.


----------



## january noir (Nov 4, 2008)

yodie said:


> The actual house or houses sit behind a gate and the gate is kind of covered with trees. Salon had a real rustic, comfy type of feel to it.
> 
> There was a sista at the cashier desk. She was very nice.
> 
> Nope, didn't see Chaz. Kinda glad because I had a hat on and would've passed out had he asked to see my hair. Why? I'm wiggin' it until May 2009 and my hair is in air dried twists.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 4, 2008)

i want to try the fig but right now im in love with the sweet almond mint.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 4, 2008)

yodie said:


> I started to order WEN Fig from Amazon today when it dawned on me that I could drive and pick up my product. Called the salon in Hollywood, got in the car and I was there in about 20-25 mins. I'm sick of paying shipping.
> 
> *Picked up my 16 oz for $30.30.* I was in WEN heaven!! No more ordering online for me.
> 
> I'll post my results later.


 
You didn't save any money by getting it in person.  QVC sells it for $28.00 charging $5.32 to ship....YOU saved $3.02 in _actual cash spent on the product_ but you probably spent more than that ($3.02) in gas just to get there when you drove 20 to 25 mins.


----------



## yodie (Nov 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> You didn't save any money by getting it in person.  QVC sells it for $28.00 charging $5.32 to ship....YOU saved $3.02 in _actual cash spent on the product_ but you probably spent more than that ($3.02) in gas just to get there when you drove 20 to 25 mins.


 
BUT I saved time.  I got my product, used it and fell in love with it the very same day!! I'd do it again and again and I doubt that I spent $3.02 in gas.  If I did, oh well... I got my WEN.

By the way... I LOVVVVEEEEEE WEN Fig.  My hair loves this.  The moisture is WENderful!! I'm shocked. Can't believe it.  I'm sticking with FIG.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> BUT I saved time.  I got my product, used it and fell in love with it the very same day!! I'd do it again and again and I doubt that I spent $3.02 in gas.  If I did, oh well... I got my WEN.
> 
> By the way... I LOVVVVEEEEEE WEN Fig.  My hair loves this.  The moisture is WENderful!! I'm shocked. Can't believe it.  I'm sticking with FIG.



That's my fave too!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 12, 2008)

I have Hair One (olive oil) but am going to get WEN Fig to try.  

I have only used Hair One twice, to detangle on Sunday for cornrows and to wash my hair this morning while still in cornrows (wig).  The cornrows are staying in for at least a week so I won't get the full benefit of trying Hair One until then.  

I am getting WEN Fig by Thanksgiving so that gives me plenty of time to try out Hair One.


----------



## january noir (Nov 12, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> I have Hair One (olive oil) but am going to get WEN Fig to try.
> 
> I have only used Hair One twice, to detangle on Sunday for cornrows and to wash my hair this morning while still in cornrows (wig).  The cornrows are staying in for at least a week so I won't get the full benefit of trying Hair One until then.
> 
> I am getting WEN Fig by Thanksgiving so that gives me plenty of time to try out Hair One.



Don't forget to come back and tell us what you think


----------



## jazzyto (Nov 12, 2008)

I have used the Wen fig twice and I like it, very moisturizing.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 12, 2008)

im going to get someone to get me the 32oz sweet almond cc and the 6oz fig cc for my b-day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2008)

AH well, looks like I won't be needing my 32 oz size WEN conditioners until the New Year (I will be getting all of them except the cucumber one). The 16oz AA set I bought a couple of months back are still all more than half full. I only use a little at a time because I want them to last a loooonnnnng time. I really do like the fig WEN as a leave in though and I still don't have the almond one yet.


----------



## poookie (Nov 16, 2008)

calling all wen-heads who have also tried sally's hair one cleansing cream:

*does WEN have menthol in it*?  are there flavors of WEN without mehtol?
all of the hair one cleansing creams all have menthol, which gives me severe headaches.  i lOVED hair one, and heard that wen is MUCH better, but if it contains menthol, i won't be able to use it.


----------



## vevster (Nov 16, 2008)

I still use this product.  It has made my haircare so much easier.

lately all I do is prepoo with a hair oil(shescent it.com) and then I wash with Wen, rinse and set.  So freakin' easy!


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> AH well, looks like I won't be needing my 32 oz size WEN conditioners until the New Year (I will be getting all of them except the cucumber one). The 16oz AA set I bought a couple of months back are still all more than half full. I only use a little at a time because I want them to last a loooonnnnng time. I really do like the fig WEN as a leave in though and I still don't have the almond one yet.


 
If you like the Fig just wait til you try the Almond Mint


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

poookie said:


> calling all wen-heads who have also tried sally's hair one cleansing cream:
> 
> *does WEN have menthol in it*? are there flavors of WEN without mehtol?
> all of the hair one cleansing creams all have menthol, which gives me severe headaches. i lOVED hair one, and heard that wen is MUCH better, but if it contains menthol, i won't be able to use it.


 
All of his brands have some menthol in it.


----------



## poookie (Nov 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> All of his brands have some menthol in it.




thanks for the reply.

guess i'll have to cross wen off of my wish list.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> If you like the Fig just wait til you try the Almond Mint


 
Girl EMJ, I am eager to get that one. I read your review on it and I know that I'd like it too. Apparently many other ladies like it just as much.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> AH well, looks like I won't be needing my 32 oz size WEN conditioners until the New Year (I will be getting all of them except the cucumber one). *The 16oz AA set I bought a couple of months back are still all more than half full.* I only use a little at a time because I want them to last a loooonnnnng time. I really do like the fig WEN as a leave in though and I still don't have the almond one yet.


 

*GAAAASP!!!* What kind of Wen-ner are you??????


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> *GAAAASP!!!* What kind of Wen-ner are you??????


 
Girl, this stuff is expensive and I treat it like gold, so ya know, can't afford to waste it. I look a lot like a penny pinching miser when I am using my WEN and I mix it with a little warm water before applying just to maximize my use of it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 17, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> *GAAAASP!!!* What kind of Wen-ner are you??????



LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't used my wen in a while.  The horror I know but I am going back.  My hair has been acting all kinds of wack lately!  I want the sweet almond mint but I decided to use up at least the tea tree before I buy it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2008)

I have fig and plan to use it this week. Hair one did not work out too well....but that was after taking down and detangling 12 day old cornrows.

After a rollerset, flat iron and trim, I look forward to getting my curls back with WEN.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 1, 2008)

I finally tried WEN (fig) and really like it.  I had no issues with detangling my hair but I think much of that is due to the mini chop.  I will try it a few more times before the final verdict.  I also need to revisit Hair One to see the difference now that I chopped off a decent amount of the relaxed ends that were tangling.  WEN is definitely thicker and needs water to help distribute the product.

Pics of my WEN rollerset are in my fotki.


----------



## Toy (Dec 1, 2008)

Reg's wife Im glad u liked it thats the one i love,it only gets better and better.


----------



## yodie (Dec 3, 2008)

I can testify that WEN gets better and better with each use.  My hair finally hangs a little after I wash it.  Wondering if this means my hair is finally retaining moisture.  

Oh... the salon right across the street from me now sells WEN.  Love it!!


----------



## soulie (Dec 3, 2008)

My Wen was waiting when I got home this evening!  I got the Fig 4-piece set from QVC - Fig CC; Fig Oil, Sweet Almond Styling Creme and Sweet Almond Texture Balm.  I'm going to use it every two days except Friday - that's the night I'm going to try my Ojon nurturing sample.  (I want to do the restorative treatment overnight when I don't have to go out the next morning.)  I hope I love this stuff as much as the true Wen-ners!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> I can testify that WEN gets better and better with each use. My hair finally hangs a little after I wash it. Wondering if this means my hair is finally retaining moisture.
> 
> Oh... the salon right across the street from me now sells WEN. Love it!!


Really!!!  Where are you located?


----------



## BrownBetty (Dec 5, 2008)

I am sitting with Fig on my hair now.  First time I used Wen in a couple of months.


----------



## flautist (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm natural and I've been recieving Wen since October. I like how soft my hair is and it losens my curl pattern/s. I get the Almond Mint. I think it's a staple for me. I might try the Fig, but they don't offer it as an auto ship (at least the last time I checked).


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the shelf life of WEN is??


----------



## yodie (Dec 8, 2008)

I live in so. Cali. Trilogy salon in Valley Village sells it.
QUOTE=luvmesumhair;6380019]Really!!!  Where are you located?[/QUOTE]


----------



## cairopiper (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW, it's taken me two days to read through this whole post!! Of the 97 pages there was probably only a total of one page of 'not impressed' users. That's definitely sold me on this product and I can't wait to buy it. 

I came to this post after seeing the WEN system on a shopping channel here in London, England. I figured if it was any good you ladies would have at least heard about it. I'm amazed at how much positive feedback this product has. Thank you so much OP for this excellent post 

Cairo
X


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you wen fans use other products such has lotions or butter creams or greese or anything else...would they counteract what wen does.......


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, so I have never asked for Wen, however since my mom knew how much i was into "hair", she bought me a whole Wen CC kit (Sweet Almond Mint). It came with two CC, and a balm stick, and a jar, and something else (sorry its not in front of me right now). And I was like "WOW". I couldn't believe it. This product was one that I wanted to try, but was waiting, since it was so expensive. But my mom said she thought i mentioned it, and that it may be something I wanted, but I never mentioned it to anyone. Ha ha.

So, I'm gonna take my time to read this whole post. Because I must now learn about my new product. YAY, I'm gonna be a Wen person!!


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2008)

amazing said:


> Okay, so I have never asked for Wen, however since my mom knew how much i was into "hair", she bought me a whole Wen CC kit (Sweet Almond Mint). It came with two CC, and a balm stick, and a jar, and something else (sorry its not in front of me right now). And I was like "WOW". I couldn't believe it. This product was one that I wanted to try, but was waiting, since it was so expensive. But my mom said she thought i mentioned it, and that it may be something I wanted, but I never mentioned it to anyone. Ha ha.
> 
> So, I'm gonna take my time to read this whole post. Because I must now learn about my new product. YAY, I'm gonna be a Wen person!!



From the Wen Lovers, we hope you like it !
Enjoy!


----------



## Toy (Dec 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> From the Wen Lovers, we hope you like it !
> Enjoy!


 
I SECOND THAT ANSWER!!


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2008)

flautist said:


> I'm natural and I've been recieving Wen since October. I like how soft my hair is and it losens my curl pattern/s. I get the Almond Mint. I think it's a staple for me. I might try the Fig, but they don't offer it as an auto ship (at least the last time I checked).



I think you can get autoship of Fig directly from the Chaz Dean site.   Check there anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

Ladies, I must say that WEN has come in very handy for me while in braids. It's the perfeect cleanser and conditioner all in one and that takes out a lot of the work for me. I am ecstatic about this. These bradis aren't easy to manage when it comes to cleaning but WEN has changed that. I simply dilute a few pumps of WEN cc in a squeeze bottle or jug, shake it up and pour over my scalp and braids and scritch for a few minutes, rinse out and put some additional slightly diluted WEN back in my hair as a DC/leave-in. It's perfect!


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Ladies, I must say that WEN has come in very handy for me while in braids. It's the perfeect cleanser and conditioner all in one and that takes out a lot of the work for me. I am ecstatic about this. These bradis aren't easy to manage when it comes to cleaning but WEN has changed that. I simply dilute a few pumps of WEN cc in a squeeze bottle or jug, shake it up and pour over my scalp and braids and scritch for a few minutes, rinse out and put some additional slightly diluted WEN back in my hair as a DC/leave-in. It's perfect!




This sounds like a dream Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> This sounds like a dream Aggie!


 
Yup, it feels like it to my braided hair.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2008)

i just ordered all 5 cleansing conditioners. i really only wanted to try the fig and lavender and re up on my sweet almond mint(love this stuff) but they didnt have it as a package so i just bought all of the. i hope i like them all. i havent heard too much about the cucumber or tea tree.


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2009)

Who's still using WEN? 
Have you tried something else in the meantime? If so, how did it compare to WEN?

I'm still WENfaithful. Time to reorder.


----------



## manegoal (Jan 16, 2009)

OT:I don't know if this has been said before but yesterday I bought 2 oranda goldfish. They have bubbly things on their heads. So, I was looking up info on them. It turns out those bubbly things are called  wen   meaning "headgrowth" in the chinese language. I thought about this thread. lol


----------



## Essensual (Feb 15, 2009)

Ladies, 

I just purchased Sally Beauty Supply's version of WEN this weekend. It is called Hair One. I bought the Jojoba oil version for color treated hair. I have never used the original WEN products...

Hair One is on point. It worked very well on both my DDs relaxed (more like texlaxed) hair, and my 4B napptural. 

My only complaint was a slight "fume" when I flat ironed DDs hair. Other than that, her locks are silky and my coils are nicely moisturized and defined. Just thought I'd share that...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got a bottle of WEN Fig and  I am eager to use it but I am in braids right now so I will try it when I take them down at the end of the month.
I hope I like it and it gives me the moisture I need.  By the time I take the braids out I will be 25 weeks post.  I am trying to hold out on a relaxer until the end of the year.  I need moisture moisture moisture.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 15, 2009)

january noir said:


> Try the Fig or Lavender.  I used these 2 and I love them.
> 
> Someone posted on another thread about WEN that it made their hair feel coated. *My hair didn't feel coated, just MOIST and lush on my thin strands.* Heaven.


 

_*I used FIG for the first time....and I thought I was imagining things...*_
_*I will be using on a regular basis and want see if this feeling continues...*_
_*I'm like wow cause my hair responded to it so quickly and effectively right out the gate..  and I didn't use any other product on my hair so I could see the difference -- when I flat ironed a section of hair...I was like wow... it was like..my hair finally had some weight to it *_

_*Thanks Cuz JN for giving it biggups and Toy seemed to love -- so I gave it a try.*_

_*I'm initially, quite pleased.  *_

_*The price point initially put me off but I'm glad I had a pj moment and took advantage of the QVC special*_


----------



## Toy (Feb 15, 2009)

Monalisa,I am happy u gave it a try and u liked it right off that is great in my eyes it only gets better and better.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 15, 2009)

See, now you've gone and done it!  I have have been wanting to to try this for months, but had been successful at repressing my inner PJ.  But now, I have no choice...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 15, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I used FIG for the first time....and I thought I was imagining things...*_
> _*I will be using on a regular basis and want see if this feeling continues...*_
> _*I'm like wow cause my hair responded to it so quickly and effectively right out the gate..  and I didn't use any other product on my hair so I could see the difference -- when I flat ironed a section of hair...I was like wow... it was like..my hair finally had some weight to it *_
> 
> ...


Uh oh, a fine haired lady singing it's praises...this may be difficult to resist. I'm trying hard not to start another new expensive habit..  :


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 15, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I used FIG for the first time....and I thought I was imagining things...*_
> _*I will be using on a regular basis and want see if this feeling continues...*_
> _*I'm like wow cause my hair responded to it so quickly and effectively right out the gate.. and I didn't use any other product on my hair so I could see the difference -- when I flat ironed a section of hair...I was like wow... it was like..my hair finally had some weight to it *_
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to try the Fig.  I have the almond mint and a not 100% sold.  But I will hold off any judgement until I try the formula that is made for my kind of 4B type hair.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 17, 2009)

I ordered the Fig this weekend and the Fig oil, I want to see if this lives up to the hype. Has anyone used the texture balm and if so what was your experience?


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> I ordered the Fig this weekend and the Fig oil, I want to see if this lives up to the hype. Has anyone used the texture balm and if so what was your experience?



I have the texture balm and it's OK, not wonderful like the conditioner. 
I will continue to use it until it's gone.   

Save your money unless it comes with a set aka "free."


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  

It's been a while!  

Popped in to say that I used the HairOne (Olive Oil) and to me, it doesn't compare to Wen, but it's a good product for those who don't want to spend $28 on the 16oz Wen.   Personally, I think dollar for dollar, Wen is more economical as some of the ladies have said.


I also wanted to say that I finally tried the Wen Cucumber Aloe and it was great!   What was I waiting for all this time?   

It's geared hair thats fine to medium textured.  It increased the volume of my fine/thin hair substantially.    It's in the same class as Lavender in terms of increasing volume, but the scent isn't as strong.

I was indeed pleasantly surprised.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I can't wait to try the Fig.  I have the almond mint and a not 100% sold.  But I will hold off any judgement until I try the formula that is made for my kind of 4B type hair.



You'll love the Fig (I do!)


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 28, 2009)

I am trying to use up my Moist 24/7 so that i can get the gallon size WEN FIG.  This will be my staple EVERYTHING.  The 24/7 is good for now cause I am in braids but when my hair was loose it did not provide any slip for me (Iam 7 mos post).  I then tried the WEN and I hair a hairgasim!!!!!  I am now saving my pennies for the largest size of WEN.  It melted through my ng like nobody's business.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a while!
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a while!
> 
> ...


There you go again....tempting me...I'm going to try it for sure when I come out of my hide / grow my hair phase...


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am trying to use up my Moist 24/7 so that i can get the gallon size WEN FIG.  This will be my staple EVERYTHING.  The 24/7 is good for now cause I am in braids but when my hair was loose it did not provide any slip for me (Iam 7 mos post).  I then tried the WEN and I hair a hairgasim!!!!!  I am now saving my pennies for the largest size of WEN.  It melted through my ng like nobody's business.



Are you transitioning?    If I decide to transition, I know that Wen will be the only thing that would help me accomplish it.

I was tinkering around with the idea to buy the gallon size too, but decided not to.  Right now I purchase the 32 oz. and that works for me.

Welcome to the "Friends of Wen" Club!


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> There you go again....tempting me...I'm going to try it for sure when I come out of my hide / grow my hair phase...



I'm telling you AJJ... try the Fig....


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> january noir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies!
> ...


----------



## yodie (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try the Cucumber now.  Thanks.


----------



## scoobygirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a recent convert too.  I ordered the Fig a couple of weeks ago, and used it earlier this week.  So far I really like what I saw.  My hair responded quickly, and it looked better the 2nd day post wash than it did the first.  It's been a few days and it still feels moisturized, and has shine (this is unheard for me 9 weeks post relaxer with no other product.  I'm going to re-wash today, to see if I get the same or better effect.  If so I may have to say good-bye forever to my staples of Giovanni, Aveda, and Elucence.

How does the Fig compare to the Sweet Almond Mint, and the Aloe Cucumber?  I wasn't crazy about the smell and may want to try something different if I re-order.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wen is nothing but a hyped up conditiner, and not a good conditioner. I have all 4 kinds of Wen and 3 differnt Hair One cleansing conditioners. They are the same to me. They both left my hair feeling like I still needed to wash it. It's nothing but a cheap conditioner, disguised as something good.  

Boy! Those companies and celebrities sure knows how to get us to buy stuff. And they know how to make us think that this stuff is good.

A high quality conditioner would work better than that over-priced cheapie conditioner.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Wen is nothing but a hyped up conditiner, and not a good conditioner. I have all 4 kinds of Wen and 3 differnt Hair One cleansing conditioners. They are the same to me. They both left my hair feeling like I still needed to wash it. It's nothing but a cheap conditioner, disguised as something good.
> 
> Boy! Those companies and celebrities sure knows how to get us to buy stuff. And they know how to make us think that this stuff is good.
> 
> A high quality conditioner would work better than that over-priced cheapie conditioner.



It's wonderful for me and quite a few other ladies.  I've tried *tons* of products and this is my staple.  I've been using it for almost a year now and I  it!
I am not a fan of the HairOne.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

scoobygirl said:


> I'm a recent convert too.  I ordered the Fig a couple of weeks ago, and used it earlier this week.  So far I really like what I saw.  My hair responded quickly, and it looked better the 2nd day post wash than it did the first.  It's been a few days and it still feels moisturized, and has shine (this is unheard for me 9 weeks post relaxer with no other product.  I'm going to re-wash today, to see if I get the same or better effect.  If so I may have to say good-bye forever to my staples of Giovanni, Aveda, and Elucence.
> 
> How does the Fig compare to the Sweet Almond Mint, and the Aloe Cucumber?  I wasn't crazy about the smell and may want to try something different if I re-order.



The Wen conditioners aren't known for their scents, but they make your hair look awesome.   So if you want product that smells really good, Wen ain't it!   The Fig smells like cherry cough drops.
Many here like the Sweet Almond Mint including myself, but since I love how the Fig adds weight to my fine relaxed tresses, my staple is the Fig.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> It's wonderful for me and quite a few other ladies.  I've tried *tons* of products and this is my staple.  I've been using it for almost a year now and I  it!
> I am not a fan of the HairOne.



Of course you do. I did too, until I realized that the ingredients are just conditioner ingredients, and that it wasn't even as good as the conditioners that I use. Their marketing had me fooled too. They had me thinking that I needed that expensive, cheap conditioner.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Of course you do. I did too, until I realized that the ingredients are just conditioner ingredients, and that it wasn't even as good as the conditioners that I use. Their marketing had me fooled too. They had me thinking that I needed that expensive, cheap conditioner.



Well, I like it so not a problem for me.    What conditioners do you like?


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Well, I like it so not a problem for me.    What conditioners do you like?



I use mizani, Keracare, joico, motions CPR,  and kenra mc. I don't like kenra straight from the bottle, but it's great watered down. Kenra with water added makes a great cowash, it actually suds a little like weak shampoo. 

I wasn't trying to knock out your opinion of Wen because we all are entitled to our opinions. I was just stating how I felt about it. I feel like I spent a lot of money for nothing when I used it.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I use mizani, Keracare, joico, motions CPR,  and kenra mc. I don't like kenra straight from the bottle, but it's great watered down. Kenra with water added makes a great cowash, it actually suds a little like weak shampoo.
> 
> I wasn't trying to knock out your opinion of Wen because we all are entitled to joe opinions. I was just stating how I felt about it. I feel like I spent a lot of joey for nothing when I used it.



I didn't think that at all.  I understand that not everything is for everybody.  No worries.

I tried Joico and it's just OK.  I like Kenra (I have a 1/2 bottle left).   I have used Mizani and it's OK too.  My hairstylist used Motions CPR on me and it worked well.    I like to use the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (which is $2.99) to rinse out my henna and indigo treatments.  For the price point, it's pretty good.


----------



## yodie (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Wen is nothing but a hyped up conditiner, and not a good conditioner. I have all 4 kinds of Wen and 3 differnt Hair One cleansing conditioners. They are the same to me. They both left my hair feeling like I still needed to wash it. It's nothing but a cheap conditioner, disguised as something good.
> 
> Boy! Those companies and celebrities sure knows how to get us to buy stuff. And they know how to make us think that this stuff is good.
> 
> A high quality conditioner would work better than that over-priced cheapie conditioner.


 
I guess this is how YOU feel about WEN, but this "cheap, hyped up conditioner" worked better for my hair than any other shampoo and conditioner on the market.  I love this "over-priced cheapie conditioner" and I'm so glad they knew how to make me buy this stuff. 

I understand you don't like it. It's okay.  We'll enjoy it for you.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

yodie said:


> I guess this is how YOU feel about WEN, but this "cheap, hyped up conditioner" worked better for my hair than any other shampoo and conditioner on the market.  *I love this "over-priced cheapie conditioner" and I'm so glad they knew how to make me buy this stuff. *
> 
> *I understand you don't like it. It's okay.  We'll enjoy it for you*.



BTW Denise11, if you have Wen left over and haven't thrown it out , I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## scoobygirl (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> The Wen conditioners aren't known for their scents, but they make your hair look awesome.   So if you want product that smells really good, Wen ain't it!   The Fig smells like cherry cough drops.
> Many here like the Sweet Almond Mint including myself, but since I love how the Fig adds weight to my fine relaxed tresses, my staple is the Fig.



You get the weight effect too!  I thought it was just my imagination.  My hair is also fine and relaxed, but it looked very bountiful after using Wen.  The smell is just  for me, but I love how it makes my hair look and feel, so I am trying to get used to it.  One of my hair goals is to do a year long stretch, to see if I ready to go natural.  (My hair gets incredibly dry 8 weeks into a stretch.)  I have been looking for a product for a long time to help make that happen.  This might be the one.  Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

scoobygirl said:


> You get the weight effect too!  I thought it was just my imagination.  My hair is also fine and relaxed, but it looked very bountiful after using Wen.  The smell is just  for me, but I love how it makes my hair look and feel, so I am trying to get used to it.  One of my hair goals is to do a year long stretch, to see if I ready to go natural.  (My hair gets incredibly dry 8 weeks into a stretch.)  I have been looking for a product for a long time to help make that happen.  This might be the one.  Keeping fingers crossed.



Yup.   The Fig has the most Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B-5

Taken from the Chaz Dean site:
*Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B-5: *acts as a penetrating moisturizer. Plumps & moisturizes hair shaft to make it appear thicker, reduces split ends, smoothes skin and strengthens hair as it seals in moisture. 

Another thing I've noticed is that my use of the Ovation line and the Wen has given my strands incredible tensile strength.  

My breakage issues (battled for years even when getting my hair professionally done) have all but disappeared.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Scoobygirl!


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> BTW Denise11, if you have Wen left over and haven't thrown it out , I'll take it off your hands.



I gave them all away, and the Hair One too. I try not to keep products around when I don't like them. I need the space for new stuff. LOL

I bought them from QVC. Their prices are not cheap, so it was hard giving them away.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have some Panthenol powder. I didn't know it did all of that! I gotta start using it now.





january noir said:


> Yup.   The Fig has the most Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B-5
> 
> Taken from the Chaz Dean site:
> *Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B-5: *acts as a penetrating moisturizer. Plumps & moisturizes hair shaft to make it appear thicker, reduces split ends, smoothes skin and strengthens hair as it seals in moisture.
> ...


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I gave them all away, and the Hair One too. I try not to keep products around when I don't like them. I need the space for new stuff. LOL
> 
> I bought them from QVC. Their prices are not cheap, so it was hard giving them away.



I hear you!  You know the large black plastic heavy duty garbage bags?
Well, I filled one up with hair products (to the top) and gave it to my sisters and nieces - they were ecstatic.  And I still had enough products to never purchase again for years.  I have to say it was highly extravagant.

That's why I am amazed that I have found the product lines that work wonderfully for me - Ovation/Eqyss, Wen, Jane Carter Solution and Qhemet Biologics.

QVC's prices are much lower for Wen than the Chaz Dean store, but they don't have the entire selection, obviously.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

_*runs through thread.....Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it......love, love, love....luv it.*_

_*Signed,
from hair that likes overpriced products (user of Phytorelaxer, Aveda, Wen and Hairveda)*_

_*trips and falls*_


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*runs through thread.....Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it......love, love, love....luv it.*_
> 
> _*Signed,
> from hair that likes overpriced products (user of Phytorelaxer, Aveda, Wen and Hairveda)*_
> ...



   
Right?  That's why we're related!
You're a nut!  But a loveable nut!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Right? That's why we're related!
> You're a nut! But a loveable nut!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Right? That's why we're related!
> *You're a nut! But a loveable nut!*


 
Yup, I totally agree. Smooches ML.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*runs through thread.....Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it......love, love, love....luv it.*_
> 
> _*Signed,
> from hair that likes overpriced products (user of Phytorelaxer, Aveda, Wen and Hairveda)*_
> ...



You're just crazy girl! LOL


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*runs through thread.....Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it......love, love, love....luv it.*_
> 
> _*Signed,*_
> _*from hair that likes overpriced products (user of Phytorelaxer, Aveda, Wen and Hairveda)*_
> ...


 
, okay, I totally missed that one Mona.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Are you transitioning? If I decide to transition, I know that Wen will be the only thing that would help me accomplish it.
> 
> I was tinkering around with the idea to buy the gallon size too, but decided not to. Right now I purchase the 32 oz. and that works for me.
> 
> Welcome to the "Friends of Wen" Club!


 

No, I am not transitioning, I just wanted to give my hair a vacation from all the chemicals and to really see how long I can go.  Just experimenting.  With twins, a husband, school, and working a full time job I dont have the time nor patientce to work with my natural hair.  I am in box briads right now and I am in the Crown and Glory challenge for the year so I think I will relax around the first week of Dec.  WEN cut through that new growth like butter.  I was actually ready to relax (bought the relaxer and all) until I tried WEN and DCed using it with heat.  Now I got my hair steamer I am going to try steaming with the WEN  every week while in braids and see the outcome in May when I take them out.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still using WEN faithfully every Sunday!!! Love it!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> I'm still using WEN faithfully every Sunday!!! Love it!!


 
*I heard that! *

*ooh and your siggy reminded me that I likes me some overpriced Ojon Restorative Treatment too - need to break it back out soon..*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

_@ Aggie and Denise11_


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> I'm still using WEN faithfully every Sunday!!! Love it!!



  Where have you been?????????   I missed you!!!!!!!


----------



## soulie (Apr 25, 2009)

FYI - QVC now has Fig Styling Creme - they bundled it with 16 oz Fig Cleanser.  And, at long last, they have the Fig re-moist back in stock!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 25, 2009)

_*Just ordered my second 32 oz bottle of Wen Fig*_....love u qvc


----------



## cairopiper (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I've just received my WEN! I'm so looking forward to using this and hope that I get the same wonderful effects as you all have. I do have a couple of questions for you seasoned 'Wenettes', 

1. I've been cowashing every day for the last two weeks. Should I clarify with my Keracare 1st lather before I use the WEN tomorrow?

2. Can I put the WEN on after my clarifying shampoo then just leave it on for half an hour so as a deep conditioner? Does it work well as a deep conditioner

3. I was thinking of using a little as a leave in after I rinse out. Does it work well as a leave in? Does it detangle well as a leave in?

4. Any hints or tips you could give me?

TIA
Cairo
x

PS. I've just received the sweet almond mint shipped by Guthy Renker


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

cairopiper said:


> Hi Ladies, I've just received my WEN! I'm so looking forward to using this and hope that I get the same wonderful effects as you all have. I do have a couple of questions for you seasoned 'Wenettes',
> 
> 1. I've been cowashing every day for the last two weeks. Should I clarify with my Keracare 1st lather before I use the WEN tomorrow?
> 
> ...



My responses are posted above, below each question.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Just ordered my second 32 oz bottle of Wen Fig*_....love u qvc




GO MONA, GO MONA, GO MONA, GO MONA!!!!!
 



I'm gonna use Fig with my new STEAMER!   GO JN, GO JN, GO JN, GO JN!!!


----------



## KPH (Apr 26, 2009)

WEN FIG IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I ordered some tonight myself.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

KPH said:


> WEN FIG IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I ordered some tonight myself.




Yes it is!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> GO MONA, GO MONA, GO MONA, GO MONA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

_*I also see a steamer in my future...then it's a wrap on big a** freestanding items...I need to move back into a bigger place..*_

_*Lemme tell u......last saturday...I went to the spa....went into the sauna with my WEN on....then..went to the dominican spot...chica rinsed out my hair....I think she was trying to find tangles...but...there weren't really any...*_

_*chick rollerset my hair with this semi tiny comb (I forgot to bring)...I barely saw a hair in the comb...I have NEVER experienced that at a Dominican salon...JN...my hair hates heat...but it was for b'day...*_

_*got a blow out....I could not believe there weren't hairs flying...nada.*_

_*and my hair...once I put some moisturizer on it...it's holding onto it!*_

_*I had to work on my paper this weekend..and getting back to it shortly..so not dealing with my hair...but I almost don't want to mess with it anyway...I want the feeling to last..*_

_*so that experience...is what made me go...okay...I need to think about getting one....I had to go through it first to see if it would be worth it...and I think it would be.  I would've been better off buying a steamer than this pibbs*_ _(danggone rollersetting...I will get it eventually_ ).

_*Anyhoo, cuz, please give feedback about your steaming experience with the Wen..*_


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

Just got my 32 oz Fig on Friday; I keep eyeing the Re-Moist, but I'm trying not to do it....

ETA:  Spent some "quality" time yesterday trying to get Wen out of the 32 oz bottle into a 6 oz bottle (for travel).  Boy, that stuff is thick!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm going to have to reorder some Almond mint. My scalp AND my hair loves it. I'm running out of the other 32 oz bottle. I need to find some coupons or something.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I also see a steamer in my future...then it's a wrap on big a** freestanding items...I need to move back into a bigger place..*_
> 
> _*Lemme tell u......last saturday...I went to the spa....went into the sauna with my WEN on....then..went to the dominican spot...chica rinsed out my hair....I think she was trying to find tangles...but...there weren't really any...*_
> 
> ...




Did I miss your Birthday???  (Or did I wish you a Happy and forgot I did?  Damn I hate middle-age!)

Sounds about right!  Thanks for this useful post! 

The PJ in me wanted a Pibbs, but honestly, I don't use that much heat to warrant the price of a Pibbs, nor do I have the amount of hair to warrant a Pibbs dryer.  Now, a conditioning steamer?  Yeah.  That's the ticket.

I am going to use the little bit of Fig Re-moist Hydrating Mask I have left with the Steamer.  I may mix it with the little bit of Sweet Almond Mint or Lavender I have left too to use it all up and then do a rollerset.
I bought some new earrings yesterday and want to show them off framed by beautiful hair!

I'll post later today or tomorrow.


----------



## cairopiper (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> My responses are posted above, below each question.



Thanks January Noir, I'll check out Chaz Dean's site. I probably will clarify before the first time I use the WEN because I've been cowashing daily for the last two weeks, and then I'll probably deep condition with it. 

I do really hope to love this product as much as you all do

Cairo
x


----------



## Vinillablue (Apr 26, 2009)

WEN is great!!!!....I've used it for over a year!!!!....and it help my hair re-coop from my illness!!!!...and treatments!!


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> Just got my 32 oz Fig on Friday; I keep eyeing the Re-Moist, but I'm trying not to do it....
> 
> ETA:  Spent some "quality" time yesterday trying to get Wen out of the 32 oz bottle into a 6 oz bottle (for travel).  Boy, that stuff is thick!




I used the last of my Re-moist today.  I like it very much, but the price is crazy!  If you want to treat yourself, get it from QVC, it's cheaper.  But remember, it's not that much better than the regular WEN as a deep conditioner.

Sometime I just like to pamper myself, so that 's why I bought it to try.

If you add some warm water to the leftover WEN and shake it around a bit, it will come out just fine.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

cairopiper said:


> Thanks January Noir, I'll check out Chaz Dean's site. I probably will clarify before the first time I use the WEN because I've been cowashing daily for the last two weeks, and then I'll probably deep condition with it.
> 
> I do really hope to love this product as much as you all do
> 
> ...



You're welcome.  Give it a shot, use it more than once or twice, clarify if you need to and come back and let us know about your results.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> I used the last of my Re-moist today. I like it very much, but the price is crazy! If you want to treat yourself, get it from QVC, it's cheaper. But remember, it's not that much better than the regular WEN as a deep conditioner.
> 
> Sometime I just like to pamper myself, so that 's why I bought it to try.
> 
> *If you add some warm water to the leftover WEN and shake it around a bit, it will come out just fine*.


 
_*That is sure nuff what I'ma do with the end of this bottle I have now*_..

_*don't make me have to cut the bottle open Chazzzzzzz...*_


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm under the dryer now (typing from my iPhone) after all my treatments today and throwing some rollers in my hair literally! I can't wait to see how WEN responds with the steam treatment.
I'm in a hurry 'cause I want to Macy's before the day is over.


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> I used the last of my Re-moist today. I like it very much, but the price is crazy! If you want to treat yourself, get it from QVC, it's cheaper. But remember, it's not that much better than the regular WEN as a deep conditioner.
> 
> Sometime I just like to pamper myself, so that 's why I bought it to try.
> 
> *If you add some warm water to the leftover WEN and shake it around a bit, it will come out just fine*.


 
Oh believe me, I've gotten the last of the WEN out of the bottle that way! (Even though I haven't gotten it to come out through the pump.) What I was trying to do was REFILL a 6 oz WEN bottle out of the 32 oz bottle I just received from QVC.  QVC doesn't sell the 6 oz size separately - the 32 oz is the best per ounce price  but when I travel for work for just a few days I don't want to take the 32 oz with me.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> Oh believe me, I've gotten the last of the WEN out of the bottle that way! (Even though I haven't gotten it to come out through the pump.) What I was trying to do was REFILL a 6 oz WEN bottle out of the 32 oz bottle I just received from QVC.  QVC doesn't sell the 6 oz size separately - the 32 oz is the best per ounce price  but when I travel for work for just a few days I don't want to take the 32 oz with me.



oh I see now.  Yeah that's tough putting it into a smaller pump bottle.
Good luck and let us know if you come up with asokution that doesn't require
watering it down and using a funnel.


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> oh I see now. Yeah that's tough putting it into a smaller pump bottle.
> Good luck and let us know if you come up with asokution that doesn't require
> watering it down and using a funnel.


 
I did come up with a solution!  It just doesn't go very fast 

I used a Ziploc sandwich baggie.  I put some Wen from the big bottle into the baggie and zipped it shut (so it wouldn't squirt out the wrong end).  Then I sort of squished the Wen so one bottom corner of the baggie didn't have any Wen in it and cut that corner.  I stuck that open corner into the neck of the 6 oz bottle and squeezed!  (Think of filling egg whites with deviled egg mix; that's where I got the idea.)


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

Regarding styling creme: has anyone tried any other than the sweet almond, and did you notice a difference?  I know that QVC has the Fig now....


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe it's time I jump on the WEN bandwagon.


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

BrittanyH26 said:


> Maybe it's time I jump on the WEN bandwagon.


 
It's well worth it!  I think this is the best condition my hair has ever been in, and it serves most of my needs so I don't have to buy a lot of products.  

**** This is just a warmup statement until January Noir sees your post ****


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> It's well worth it! I think this is the best condition my hair has ever been in, and it serves most of my needs so I don't have to buy a lot of products.
> 
> **** *This is just a warmup statement until January Noir sees your post* ****


 


_Bwaaaaahhhh....a...a..._


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> Regarding styling creme: has anyone tried any other than the sweet almond, and did you notice a difference? *I know that QVC has the Fig now*....


 

_*Somehow...I didn't see that....*_

_*I have another purchase I need to make elsewhere...but next qvc purchase session, I will keep this in mind.  Would be nice to have on hand for the warm months..*_


----------



## soulie (Apr 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Somehow...I didn't see that....*_
> 
> _*I have another purchase I need to make elsewhere...but next qvc purchase session, I will keep this in mind. Would be nice to have on hand for the warm months..*_


 
They aren't selling it separately; it's bundled with a Fig 16 oz CC - and they just added it yesterday.  $39.50 for the set.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> They aren't selling it separately; it's bundled with a Fig 16 oz CC - and they just added it yesterday. $39.50 for the set.


 

_*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......that's why .*_

_*I got the 32 oz...*_

*thanks for the info *


----------



## Toy (Apr 26, 2009)

Brittanyh26,Jump on the Wen wagon its some good stuff i think its wworth the price.


----------



## january noir (Apr 27, 2009)

soulie said:


> It's well worth it!  I think this is the best condition my hair has ever been in, and it serves most of my needs so I don't have to buy a lot of products.
> 
> **** This is just a warmup statement until January Noir sees your post ****


You are doing just fine Soulie!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 27, 2009)

toy said:


> Brittanyh26,Jump on the Wen wagon its some good stuff i think its wworth the price.



It really is.


----------



## soulie (Apr 30, 2009)

If you like the Sweet Almond Mint, check ebay.  The SAM is what Guthy-Renker sells on their intro offer, and a lot of people are selling entire packages. They also have some Cucumber Aloe packages too.

ETA:  I love a good deal!!!   I just got a Sweet Almond set for $88 with free shipping.  This includes:

2 16 oz Cleansing Conditioner (32 oz bottle is about $45 at QVC)
1   4 oz Styling Creme ( 6 oz bottle is about $24 at QVC)
1   4 oz Re Moist Mask (4 oz jar is about $53 at QVC)

So I would have spent $120 plus shipping to get this same stuff from QVC and the prices are even higher on Chaz's site!  

Apparently people have ordered the 30-day intro set from Guthy-Renker and not realized that they were signed up for auto delivery, so they sell the 90-day kits on ebay if they aren't using WEN anymore.


----------



## cairopiper (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Well I tried the sweet almond mint WEN last night and... the jury's still out I'm afraid erplexed. The problem I have is in the combing aspect of it. I followed the instructions, wet my hair throughly and applied it, getting into all the sections of my hair and wetting my hands every now and then to help distribute it throughout my hair.

Then it came time to comb it and I shed like crazy . I had a similar thing happen a while ago when I co-washed and I figured maybe I'm just not meant to comb my hair while it's wet, I lose far too much that way. This is the reason I stopped co-washing.So I guess now I'm wondering, if I just slather it on and massage it in but not comb through would this still give the same effects.

When I rinsed my hair did feel clean (I'd done one wash beforehand with the keracare 1st lather clarifying shampoo). I was too scared after I rinsed to add any as a leave in so I left my hair alone (no other products) and blowdried with fingers and my hair was manageable which makes me think under different circumstances the WEN could be good (I'm also 15 weeks post).

So I guess my question is - does anyone use the WEN using only fingers to comb through hair instead of a comb? My hair only seems to behave this way when wet, I can comb without much hair coming out when it's dry, but with the WEN and the last few weeks of co-washing I have lost loads of hair and what's now left on my head is much thinner and shorter (due to breakage, again probably from the wet combing).  

I think I need to get a decent detangler and leave in conditioner and comb through on damp/semi dry hair instead. These last two months have set my hair back almost a year!

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## soulie (May 5, 2009)

cairopiper said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I tried the sweet almond mint WEN last night and... the jury's still out I'm afraid erplexed. The problem I have is in the combing aspect of it. I followed the instructions, wet my hair throughly and applied it, getting into all the sections of my hair and wetting my hands every now and then to help distribute it throughout my hair.
> 
> ...


 
I finger comb it through my hair and massage it into my NG.  I'm wearing nothing but buns so I just use my fingers and only use my Jilbere shower comb once every ten days or so to get rid of the shed hair.  About once a month I use what I call the "comb down" technique.  I comb through with the Jilbere then with a smaller comb, then with one that is even smaller.  I only do this when my hair is wet, conditioned, and I have just done a protein treatment.


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2009)

im still loving wen, but i love love love the sweet almond mint and the fig. i am using the lavender right now and its just ok. i dont have any complaints about it but its just not as moisturizing as the fig and sweet almond mint.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 5, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im still loving wen, but i love love love the sweet almond mint and the fig. i am using the lavender right now and its just ok. i dont have any complaints about it but its just not as moisturizing as the fig and sweet almond mint.


 
Same here. So far, the sweet almont mint and fig are my faves.  Last week, I dc'd my hair with the fig and mixed it with Aphogee 2 min Keratin. My goodness, my hair LOVED this combo! I am counting down until my next DC to mix the same combo but this  time, leaving it in longer than 15 mins


----------



## soulie (May 5, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im still loving wen, but i love love love the sweet almond mint and the fig. i am using the lavender right now and its just ok. i dont have any complaints about it but its just not as moisturizing as the fig and sweet almond mint.


 
I completely agree!  The lavender wasn't _bad_ but it doesn't cause the backflips that fig and sweet almond fig do!


----------



## Makenzie (Jun 3, 2009)

I used the Fig last night and am in love.  Plain and simple.  I followed the instructions to a tee.  Even rinsing my hair with cool to cold water.  I kept it in my hair for 1.5 hours as a dc, no heat.  Then I rinsed and placed two pumps  in my hair as a leave in.  Massaged that around and rollerset my hair with my Lacio Lacio/evoo/water/glycerin mix.  Air dried.  My hair is so soft.  I've been rollersetting and air drying my hair for a year and it has never come out soft like this.

I purchased the package of 3 - Fig, Lavendar and Sweet Almond Mint.  Haven't tried the rest, but am so ready to buy the large size of the Fig.


----------



## Makenzie (Jun 3, 2009)

soulie said:


> I completely agree!  The lavender wasn't _bad_ but it doesn't cause the backflips that fig and sweet almond fig do!



If I don't like the Lavender I can always use it on my dog.  I like that it's multi purpose.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been ignoring Wen for a while now. I saw it advertised on QVC this weekend and I was sucked.  I ordered it and I am waiting for it to arrive.

Meanwhile   I went to Sally's and got Hair One and I love that stuff.  If Wen works half as well as Olive Oil Hair One, I will be in love


----------



## awhyley (Jun 12, 2009)

Wen on Sale?

According to this thread, they are, so stock up!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8022575&posted=1#post8022575


----------



## empressri (Aug 6, 2009)

bump

got the fig, used it once but i left some in and my hair felt a bit dry, maybe i didnt use enough. so i just got the sweet almond mint set so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 6, 2009)

I am so embarrassed but when QVC had the WEN on sale I bought 2 of the 1 gallon size in Fig.  I love this stuff.


----------



## january noir (Aug 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am so embarrassed but when QVC had the WEN on sale I bought 2 of the 1 gallon size in Fig. I love this stuff.


 
I know the feeling   Welcome to the Wen Lovers Family!


----------



## chiprecious (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone compared it to the more cheaper Sally version, Hair One?


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 6, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> Has anyone compared it to the more cheaper Sally version, Hair One?


 
I have both and for some strange reason I reach for the Hair One more than my Wen. I think the Hair One is more moisturizing. I have the Wen Fig and Hair One Jojoba. I color my hair and I find by using either of these my color lasts until my next relaxer and color.


----------



## january noir (Aug 6, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> Has anyone compared it to the more cheaper Sally version, Hair One?


 

Many members have - I did too.  There are few threads about it.  You can find them if you do an advanced search.  

There are a few ladies that love it for the results they get and the pricing which makes it more affordable or practical for some.

I prefer Wen all around.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I just used WEN for the first time today and I am in love.The intro kit cost $29.99 now at Wenhaircare.com. best $36 I've ever spent


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 11, 2009)

I was going to try Hair One, but a bottle costs like $10 at Sally's. I get an auto-delivery of WEN (3 Bottles and the DC) and the prices is comprable. I'll stick with WEN.


----------



## so1913 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Just want to say I bought a 32oz bottle of Fig a while back (sometime in 08 I think) along with the oil and tried it and thought it was "ok" and through it in the product graveyard under my sink.  A friend a few weeks ago asked if I had tried it and I told them yes, it was just ok.  After that convo I decided to pull it out and give it another shot.  Well, I've been using it for about 2 or 3 weeks now and have to say my experience and opinion this time around has changed.  I'm loving the condition of my hair using WEN.  I may not have been using the right amount of product the first time, or just didn't give it a long enough chance, but I really do feel it is a good product.  Almost done with that 32 oz bottle and put in orders for 16 oz. Fig and one for Sweet Almond.  

I guess i gotta hit my friend back up and explain the change in opinion lol


----------



## Toy (Sep 1, 2009)

So1913, I'm Happy that you love Wen its a staple of mine its a great find to me it really changes your hair in a good way detangling process is much easier and the new growth is so soft i can go on and on Enjoy.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

i still love my wen but i havent used it in a few weeks. i love the fig but i ran out so i only have the sweet almond mint and the lavender and cucumber. i have never tried the cucumber so we will see about that one. i also have hair one and never used it lmao.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

I've only used the sweet Almont Mint... But i heard the fig is better in terms of moisture and keeping it. Is that true?


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 2, 2009)

These product’s sound fantastic. I would love to know if any transitioners or naturals have used the Wen Cleansing Conditioner and if so, would you mind me asking for your  experience please.
Thanks very much
Here are the ingredients;
Wen Fig Cleansing Conditioner Ingredients Water, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Wild Cherry Fruit Extract, Fig Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alochol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Hydrolyze Wheat Protein, Polysorbate 60, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Menthol, Sweet Almond Oil, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides,


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> I've only used the sweet Almont Mint... But i heard the fig is better in terms of moisture and keeping it. Is that true?




Yes, it's true.


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

I wanna try some, where can I get the best price?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 2, 2009)

It's true but I didn't like it because I had breakage while washing with the fig.  I ended up using it solely as a leave in or mixing a little of it with the almond mint.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I wanna try some, where can I get the best price?



Depends. You could get it at QVC (sales and at times coupons) but the Guthy Renker site has the better prices (sometimes.. due to what you get with the sets).... BUT they put you on auto ship. 

Girl ebay has gotten RIDICULOUS with the WEN products. erplexed

I guess it's just a matter of shopping around.


----------



## scoobygirl (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought large bottle of the Fig and Sweet Almond Mint during the July sale, but for some reason they seem slightly different than before.  I've been using both since March, but these latest bottles don't feel quite and moisturizing and detangling as some of my earlier bottles.  Did anybody who bought during the July sale experience this?


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I wanna try some, where can I get the best price?



QVC has specials.  Other than that, you might try eBay to get a few dollars off.
I get mine from QVC or directly from Chaz Dean's website; _*not*_ the Gunthy-Renker sponsored site that does the autoship of Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

hmm thank you.. my next shipment i want to switch to fig so i can see


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> It's true but I didn't like it because I had breakage while washing with the fig.  I ended up using it solely as a leave in or mixing a little of it with the almond mint.




I'm sorry to hear about the breakage! 
Are you sure it was from Wen and not mechanical breakage?   

Most of my setbacks were due to mechanical techniques and lack of protein.


----------



## empressri (Sep 3, 2009)

I never posted my review of the sweet almond, but I did have very soft hair!

I used the hair mask along with the wen condish, left it in while I went to my class to work out (had a plastic shower cap under the scarf!!) and when I went to rinse my hair was soft!! Left the condish it, with some joico joiwhip mousse...or the got2b kinky mousse. My hair was soft! I think I'll use a gel next go around because it's really not enough to hold my hair place, but the softness was nice.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I figure out WEN will help me stretch as long as i want. I am currently 12 wks post.. and on Monday, I wash or Co-wash with the SAM Conditioner... and i waited until i was done CO-wash to detangle. I detangled with the styling creme, OMG... the comb just slide through my hair, no struggle, no  breakage. I heard the choir saing Hallelujah


----------



## bbdgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

I started using this WEN Fig conditioner a few wweeks ago. He was on QVC and I realized that I still had half a bottle left and broke ito out again.  Let me tell you I really like it!  It tingles the scalp and leaves the hair feeling clean.  It is that weirdest thing the way that it works. It also detangles my hair and  softens my NG which is key since I am stretching and I am 14wk post. QVC has really good sales and flex pay arangements, but to be honest it's still a bit pricey. I was reading Traycee's blog and she gets HairOne from Sally's and I want to try that b/c it is alot cheaper and I have read good reviews.  Basically betweent this, Loreal's Everpure and Dr Bronners soap I think that I am finally on my way to freedom from sulfates that will result in soft hair that is not dry and stripped.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay I'm thinking about the Wen thing. It's so freaking expensive but it seems really good. I need to try it at least. They have a good deal on the TV the wen, styling cream, a couple other things and a shower comb. That's not a bad deal for all that. I really just wan to try the Wen

How does everyone like the Almond cleanser?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 19, 2009)

january noir said:


> Yes, it's true.


I called the 800 # and they just have the Sweet Almond Mint and the Cucumber Aloe only.  It sounds like I really want the Fig :scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Toy said:


> So1913, I'm Happy that you love Wen its a staple of mine its a great find to me it really changes your hair in a good way detangling process is much easier and the new growth is so soft i can go on and on Enjoy.


I need something that will help with this NG when it shows up...like now!! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 19, 2009)

soulie said:


> I finger comb it through my hair and massage it into my NG.  I'm wearing nothing but buns so I just use my fingers and only use my Jilbere shower comb once every ten days or so to get rid of the shed hair.  *About once a month I use what I call the "comb down" technique.  I comb through with the Jilbere then with a smaller comb, then with one that is even smaller.  I only do this when my hair is wet, conditioned, and I have just done a protein treatment*.


This is a really smart technique for people with fine hair.. especially doing it after a protein treatment helps to avoid the shedding !!


----------



## Toy (Sep 19, 2009)

AtlantaJJ,I tried the Wen sweet almond a Week or so ago I love it,it softens the newgrowth and it detangles makes my hair soft I love it.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have tried 3 of the WEN condish cleansers. I like the tea tree best personally. I purchased the 3 kinds recommended for AA hair. It is pricey but to me it doesn't leave any build up like some regular condish does when used as a co-wash. I have not tried the balm or any other products but would definitely say give it a shot. Here is the link from Amazon.com  You get 3 6oz bottles for $35 (subtotal).I think they honor the money back guarantee WEN has too.  I like it.
http://www.amazon.com/WEN-Medium-Coarse-Ethnic-African-American/dp/B00183JW5M/ref=pd_sim_hpc_4


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> I have tried 3 of the WEN condish cleansers. I like the tea tree best personally. I purchased the 3 kinds recommended for AA hair. It is pricey but to me it doesn't leave any build up like some regular condish does when used as a co-wash. I have not tried the balm or any other products but would definitely say give it a shot. Here is the link from Amazon.com  You get 3 6oz bottles for $35 (subtotal).I think they honor the money back guarantee WEN has too.  I like it.
> http://www.amazon.com/WEN-Medium-Coarse-Ethnic-African-American/dp/B00183JW5M/ref=pd_sim_hpc_4




Good for you!   I have been using WEN consistently for over a year.
It made such a huge difference in my hair and also for friends that I have recommended it to.  My friend has problems with her thyroid and WEN was the only thing that bought her hair back to beautiful.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I'm thinking about the Wen thing. It's so freaking expensive but it seems really good. I need to try it at least. They have a good deal on the TV the wen, styling cream, a couple other things and a shower comb. That's not a bad deal for all that. I really just wan to try the Wen
> 
> How does everyone like the Almond cleanser?



Try the Fig first especially if you are natural or texlaxed.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey January is WEN the only product you use?  I have 2 gallons of the Fig and I love it but I also have a ton of Vo5 and aussie moist that I use when I have my braids in sould I keep it that way or just stick to the WEN for everything?  Oh and how often do you clarify and do you use poo at all?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 19, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I called the 800 # and they just have the Sweet Almond Mint and the Cucumber Aloe only. It sounds like I really want the Fig :scratchch


 

me too.. so i dont know if i should cancel my account with them... Gunther something... but i get the set for about 40% or so at a discounted price


----------



## so1913 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok...so I've tried the SAM and it was ok....not as detangling as the Fig while in the hair, but I like the end result of the clean/light feeling after rinsing. Maybe I'll try lavender next


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey January is WEN the only product you use? I have 2 gallons of the Fig and I love it but I also have a ton of Vo5 and aussie moist that I use when I have my braids in sould I keep it that way or just stick to the WEN for everything? Oh and how often do you clarify and do you use poo at all?


 
Hey SS! 

On ocassion I use other products that are still in my stash (using it up all), but mainly I stick to WEN and Ovation products.   I need the WEN in my life, especially 4 or more weeks post relaxer.  I use my Ovation Cell Therapy as a treatment once a week and WEN on other days.  This way I keep a good protein and moisture balance.  That's critical for relaxed heads.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2009)

So you ladies using the WEN consistently, do you still have to follow up with another conditioner rinse or styling products to get your look? (I don't mean hairspray or spray sheen finishers) TIA


----------



## soulie (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucia said:


> So you ladies using the WEN consistently, do you still have to follow up with another conditioner rinse or styling products to get your look? (I don't mean hairspray or spray sheen finishers) TIA


 
My look is usually a bun so just using the WEN followed by WEN styling creme works for me.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2009)

soulie said:


> My look is usually a bun so just using the WEN followed by WEN styling creme works for me.


So that's 2 Wen products, could you get another look besides a bun from jsut the WEN CC and the styling creme?TIA


----------



## soulie (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucia said:


> So that's 2 Wen products, could you get another look besides a bun from jsut the WEN CC and the styling creme?TIA


 
Yes, I have done roller sets, flexirod sets and curlformer sets the same way; I just do buns more frequently.


----------



## january noir (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucia said:


> So you ladies using the WEN consistently, do you still have to follow up with another conditioner rinse or styling products to get your look? (I don't mean hairspray or spray sheen finishers) TIA



I don't.  At least for the next 2 days or until the next WEN use.  

I use WEN as my leave-in mixed along with WEN Oil and when I rollerset or wear my hair out for a special occasion, the Styling Creme or Balm.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh GOSH!  How did I miss this thread?  Why had I not heard of WEN?  -->  perhaps I did read about it and just overlooked it becaue of the price??

Well I started reading and was hooked so I ordered from QVC last week.  I still cant believe I shelled out that much but such is the life of a PJ.   First off I was a little ticked because there was no shipping discount.  I ordered three items and they all came in separate packages.  Seems like a waste.

It arrived 3 or 4 days ago and I just did my second wash.  I am LOVING it!  My normally dry unrully roots are very soft.  My hair feels soft AND clean with not build up.  I decided not to clarify and I dont think I needed too.

I'm protecting my hair for the winter with wigs so I cant say much more yet but I cant wait to order the styling cream to try a twist out.  Why did I melt/drool over the models hair in the flier!  Her curls were HOT!

Two days ago I decided to try the cleansing cream on 2 DDs.  They usually fuss when getting their hair done.  Not after the Wen!  They usually have quite a bit of build up in their hair because I'm always trying to keep it from feeling/looking dry.  NOOOOOOOO their hair looks and feels soft.  When i took their braids down  tonight to re braid the hair was sooooooo easy and soft enough that i could have left them in a braid out.  Now what am I gonna do with the Bucket of hair leave-ins I have for this kids, not to mention the Quhmet that came in the mail the day before.   I can see this is something that DH doesn't need to know about right now.  I'll wait till he compliments the girls hair and then tell him i found a new product (not the price of it though)


So I really like the product but  but I'm scared that this 32 ounce jar will not last long.   I need to know when this stuff goes on sale!    So not only do i see an expensive habit but I already want to get some for my mom (and DD #3 when her braids come out).

After reading up on cleansing conditioners I ran to Sally's to get some hair one.  i will alternate between the two for now.  I'm not in love with the fig scent but it's not enough of an issue for me not to use it.  I do really like the scent of the hair one olive oil.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 9, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> oh GOSH!  How did I miss this thread?  Why had I not heard of WEN?  -->  perhaps I did read about it and just overlooked it becaue of the price??
> 
> Well I started reading and was hooked so I ordered from QVC last week.  I still cant believe I shelled out that much but such is the life of a PJ.   First off I was a little ticked because there was no shipping discount.  I ordered three items and they all came in separate packages.  Seems like a waste.
> 
> ...



I'm using wen this weekend and am super excited. i bought a sample packet of the hairone olive oil. it was love. But I decided to get the big bottle of tea tree because I'm having scalp issues. I'm also probably just going to use the hair one after I use up my WEN. The life of a college student does not permit 28$ for a bottle of shampoo/conditioner/leave in.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'm using wen this weekend and am super excited. i bought a sample packet of the hairone olive oil. it was love. But I decided to get the big bottle of tea tree because I'm having scalp issues. I'm also probably just going to use the hair one after I use up my WEN. The life of a college student does not permit 28$ for a bottle of shampoo/conditioner/leave in.



GIRL, Who you tellin?  

I'm already trying to figure out what I'm gonna give up to support this WEN habit!  Hey, I dont need to eat out - As long as I can get more Wen.  Right?


----------



## Luxlii (Feb 9, 2010)

I got the 32 ounce Fig I just used it and it is my new leave in now. I will use hairone olive oil to wash.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 9, 2010)

Prettylonghair said:


> I got the 32 ounce Fig I just used it and it is my new leave in now. I will use hairone olive oil to wash.



So you just use the wen for your leave in? I know a couple ladies use 2 wen/hairones at once but how? Do you not rinse it out like a regular shampoo and just add the other conditioner as the directions say to do or do you rinse out and then add the other conditioner.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 10, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> So you just use the wen for your leave in? I know a couple ladies use 2 wen/hairones at once but how? Do you not rinse it out like a regular shampoo and just add the other conditioner as the directions say to do or do you rinse out and then add the other conditioner.



I think both are great so far.  I usually have build up with my little girls, products every day and a struggle to get to wash hair.  Well I put the wen as a leave in, actually alternating days with the hair one.  Their hair looks just like I washed it, has no build up it hasn't had that dry poofy look since I started using it.  So I want to say it's almost like cleanising without water.

They also stopped running when it's time to do hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

I have wen. I may try it tonight. We will see.....


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 11, 2010)

love the tingle of the wen so far. doing a deep condition right now with it.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2010)

So who else uses the creme?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> love the tingle of the wen so far. doing a deep condition right now with it.



Are you using the CC or the remoist?

I just got the remoist in the mail but that 4 oz looks sooooooooooo small I'm afraid to use it.   What should I try to part with?  a tsp??


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 11, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Are you using the CC or the remoist?
> 
> I just got the remoist in the mail but that 4 oz looks sooooooooooo small I'm afraid to use it.   What should I try to part with?  a tsp??



just the cc


----------



## ChelzBoo (Feb 11, 2010)

i would love to try the remoist.
so far the fig is my true love. 
the sweet almond mint smells like how orbit sweet mint tastes
i love wen. i cant get enough.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 21, 2010)

Look like I'm going to have to try this out.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 21, 2010)

the mask was just ok for me.  I am LOVING The cleansing conditioner though!


I'll be ordering more of the fig as well as the oil.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

Loving the Cleansing Conditioner...Fig.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't believe I've waited so long to try this. I love how my hair isn't dry when I go to DC. Best feeling ever.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2010)

_*I love those.....that love my WEN....*_
_*love Chaz....*_​ 
*




*​


----------



## exubah (Apr 12, 2010)

I need to try this..............


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 13, 2010)

Still a staple for me. The only other poo I use is just to clarify/remove build up. WEN is my go to cleanser.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 13, 2010)

I recently purchased WEN and I like it! 

I used the Fig conditioning cleanser and prepoo'd with the lavender oil. The combination was very moisturizing and loosened up my kinky new growth.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm currently trying Wen, and I'm impressed that the little booklet encourages people not to use any relaxers, perms, etc. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 19, 2011)

How do you guys decide which formula to use? I'm debating between fig & pomegranate but dont know which would be best for me. I wish they had a set with both & a comb. I'm transitioning back to natural & I'm 4 months post perm. WEN will be on QVC Aug 26th 7-8 pm.
Do the products contain ceramides?


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2011)

Anaya-Amani said:


> How do you guys decide which formula to use? I'm debating between fig & pomegranate but dont know which would be best for me. I wish they had a set with both & a comb. I'm transitioning back to natural & I'm 4 months post perm. WEN will be on QVC Aug 26th 7-8 pm.
> Do the products contain ceramides?
> 
> 
> ...


Anaya-Amani  Go with the Fig.  It's the most moisturizing for our hair type.

ETA:  I don't know about ceramides.  Check Chaz Dean's website to see all ingredients.  www.chazdean.com


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree the Fig is great. I love it so much I purchased the gallon size on QVC back in June.


----------



## Toy (Aug 20, 2011)

I Love Wen Fig!!I feel its more moisturizing for my hair.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 20, 2011)

Toy said:


> I Love Wen Fig!!I feel its more moisturizing for my hair.


 
I'm tempted to try it, I always watch the commercial when it comes on.


----------



## peacelove (Aug 20, 2011)

For the cleansing part, it was nice. My scalp felt great and hair was clean. But as a conditioner? Fail.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 24, 2011)

january noir said:


> Anaya-Amani  Go with the Fig.  It's the most moisturizing for our hair type.
> 
> ETA:  I don't know about ceramides.  Check Chaz Dean's website to see all ingredients.  www.chazdean.com



Thanks! I'm going to check it out!


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bumping to say that I'm a wen whore now. Can't believe how much moisture my hair has retained since I've started using it. It's unreal. Usually by day 3 no matter what I use or do my hair feels like hay...not anymore! I've used Fig, 613, and bamboo and those 3 have worked wonders. Lavender also works amazingly well     I snagged the kit with the 32oz Fig, 2oz fig replenishing mist, 16oz 613, and 8oz 613styling cream for $60 bucks via QVC. I locked that price in and put in on Auto delivery. Seeing that the 32oz alone is $49.50 on QVC you can't beat it. I'm going to try and use it exclusively to see how the moisture levels in my hair react over long term. Prior to ordering Wen I read this thread to get a feel for what I  should order and went to the qvc forum to read reviews and stumbled across a girl who used wen exclusively while growing out a bad Ouidad cut and heat damaged hair for the past 3 years. Her hair has done a complete 180. I was sold


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 1, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Bumping to say that I'm a wen whore now. Can't believe how much moisture my hair has retained since I've started using it. It's unreal. Usually by day 3 no matter what I use or do my hair feels like hay...not anymore! I've used Fig, 613, and bamboo and those 3 have worked wonders. Lavender also works amazingly well     I snagged the kit with the 32oz Fig, 2oz fig replenishing mist, 16oz 613, and 8oz 613styling cream for $60 bucks via QVC. I locked that price in and put in on Auto delivery. Seeing that the 32oz alone is $49.50 on QVC you can't beat it. I'm going to try and use it exclusively to see how the moisture levels in my hair react over long term. Prior to ordering Wen I read this thread to get a feel for what I  should order and went to the qvc forum to read reviews and stumbled across a girl who used wen exclusively while growing out a bad Ouidad cut and heat damaged hair for the past 3 years. Her hair has done a complete 180. I was sold



How do you use it? This is ironic because I just decided to start to use WEN faithfully now. I purchased the 5 seasonal set back in December and have only used one of them. I already had the 613 and haven't even used half of that. I used them this morning for a wash and go and I am liking how my hair feels. I am going to fall back on using so much gel all the time.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> How do you use it? This is ironic because I just decided to start to use WEN faithfully now. I purchased the 5 seasonal set back in December and have only used one of them. I already had the 613 and haven't even used half of that. I used them this morning for a wash and go and I am liking how my hair feels. I am going to fall back on using so much gel all the time.



@frisky Have you seen his demo videos on YouTube? I follow the directions exactly like the demonstration for the medium texture afro curly hair. Once that's all said and done I add 6 pumps as a leave in to soaking wet hair (I prefer the bamboo as a leave in over the fig), and then add a mixture of the 613 styling cream and herbal essences set me up gel and smooth/scrunch it into my ends. Sometimes I air dry so sometimes I diffuse.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 1, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @frisky Have you seen his demo videos on YouTube? I follow the directions exactly like the demonstration for the medium texture afro curly hair. Once that's all said and done I add 6 pumps as a leave in to soaking wet hair (I prefer the bamboo as a leave in over the fig), and then add a mixture of the 613 styling cream and herbal essences set me up gel and smooth/scrunch it into my ends. Sometimes I air dry so sometimes I diffuse.



Ok so you still use gel...I will have to check out some of the videos. I watch the ones on QVC but they only have the models on there after their hair has been styled. My dam pump broke on my 613 bottle so I just be guessing on how much I am using


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> Ok so you still use gel...I will have to check out some of the videos. I watch the ones on QVC but they only have the models on there after their hair has been styled. My dam pump broke on my 613 bottle so I just be guessing on how much I am using




The demo on YouTube the girl is actually in the shower washing her own hair with the wen and does 2 full cleanse demonstrations.  There are  continuum  videos of how to leave in the product, style etc. basically a start to finish video 1 thru 4. 

And yes I still use gel it's a must now that my hair is longer. I need the hold Otherwise I'd have to wash every 2 days. Using gel allows me to go up to 5 days without washing. But I usually wash regardless by day 4.


----------

